# Estare 3 meses viviendo/ teletrabajando en Tailandia y respondo preguntas



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

Pues como indica el título estaré por aquí 3 meses, así que voy a abrir un hilo contando mis vivencias en el país de las sonrisas y los ladyboys.

Llegue él unes y no abrí antes el hilo por que burbuja tien aceso por ip y hoy he tenido tiempo para buscar una vpn

Para los interesados en viajar con el tema covid os cuento

Solicite visa en la embajada la cual me la dieron en 2 dias
como no vacunado me hice un test de antígenos de saliva por 25 euros ( no dejo que me violen la nariz) para el Thai pass

Requisitos para entrar en tailandia ahora, ( posiblemente cambien)

No vac pcr antigenos 72 horas antes
seguro que cubra 10000 usd
Como lo que os interesa es el tema de folleteo os cuento que desde el lunes me he follado, a 3, y tenido una cita diaria, todas sin pagar edades entre 23 y 30 años las cuales ya había conocido antes de salir de España por diferentes app.

Hoy tengo otra cita y así completo hasta el martes, ya que voy dando cita como el médico.


Si veo que el hilo se anima iré subiendo fotos de las chicas, siempre respetando su intimidad

por cierto estoy en un condo por 500 euros, algo más caro por ser Airbnb con piscina y gym quiero subir una foto pero joder me dice que 500 kb es demasiado grande esta mierda de web

edito: voya intentar hacer el hilo un tipo de diario y cada dia contare la experiencia del dia anterior aunque sea una puta linea de mierda


----------



## Ethan20 (16 Jun 2022)

Tienen buen nivel de ingles las ladyboys que has follado? Como te las has arreglado para comunicarte?


----------



## D_M (16 Jun 2022)

Gran hilo amego. 
¿Hace sol o está nublado?
Sube fotos de las pibitas


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Tienen buen nivel de ingles las ladyboys que has follado? Como te las has arreglado para comunicarte?



lady boys aun no me he follado ninguna, pero si se hace hilo top me follo una y os hago video


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Gran hilo amego.
> ¿Hace sol o está nublado?
> Sube fotos de las pibitas



ahora mismo hace sol, esta mañana me callo una buena lluvia, de temperatura hace menos que en algunas zonas de españa pero mas humedad.

a ver si tengo tiempo y subo alguna


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

A mí me la suda que pongas fotos calzándote un Lady Boy, pero de la comida sí me interesaría y tal ...

Qué tal las tais?

Són simpáticas? Creo que allí las lentejas las hacen dulces y de postre. 

*Vigila con la sidra. CUIDADO PUES.*


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Jun 2022)

Te han dejado el culo como un bebedero de patos?


----------



## kornconath (16 Jun 2022)

Como el hilo del inversor que le pilló el COVID en el Perú nada. Y que luego vendía un esquema piramidal, era ORO.

¿Cómo se llamaba?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jun 2022)

Que opinas de los garrulos que dicen que el teletrabajo hace bajar el rendimiento de sus oficinas Paco?


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A mí me la suda que pongas fotos calzándote un Lady Boy, pero de la comida sí me interesaría y tal ...
> 
> Qué tal las tais?
> 
> ...



La comida bien comida callejera desde pinchitos picantes por 10 bath ha platos por 50 a 80.
luego en restaurantes la comida torno 120 a 200 y si quieres lujo pues hay sitios mas caros que en españa

ahora 1 euro = 36 bath mas o menos

tambien me estoy anotando gastos para ver realmente cuanto pago. eso si cesta de la compra pro ahora igual que en españa no me parece barato 10 huevos en louts por 58 bath unos 2 euros con algo

las tais son simpaticas, no hay que comparar con las españolas, eso si son más timidas pero en cuanto les das la mano para pasear y les dices de ir a tu piso a ver una película se les quita la timidez. de momento he conocido thais con nivel inglés bajo, creo que las que hablan inglés muy bien estan demasiado occidentalizadas con sus pros y contra


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Te han dejado el culo como un bebedero de patos?



yo si quedo con un ladyboy que me la chupe yo soy top no bottom, jajaja decir que algunas estan muy bien hechas pero se nota la que tiene colgajo


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Como el hilo del inversor que le pilló el COVID en el Perú nada. Y que luego vendía un esquema piramidal, era ORO.
> 
> ¿Cómo se llamaba?



no os voy a vender nada como mucho un video follando para los que gusteis


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

gracias, si como comente por ese hilo lo prometido es deuda y os ire contando, hoy a las 7 hora de aqui he quedado con una que por las conversaciones caera seguro. aqui es muy sencillo llevarte a una chica a tu casa sin pagar, y son chcias normales que trabajan en oficinas etc


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que opinas de los garrulos que dicen que el teletrabajo hace bajar el rendimiento de sus oficinas Paco?



que son gilipollas, cierto es que no todos los trabajos pueden ser en remoto, pero ni la excusa del "en la oficina se intercambian ideas" me vale, por que ni una puta idea e intercambiado yo cuando iba, solo chascarrillos y soplapoyezes. Por suerte en mi empresa no piensa asi y todos podemos optar por teletrabajo 100%


----------



## Ethan20 (16 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> yo si quedo con un ladyboy que me la chupe yo soy top no bottom, jajaja decir que algunas estan muy bien hechas pero se nota la que tiene colgajo



Eso no funciona así.
Tu quedas con la ladyboy y cuando os despeloteis quien la tenga mas grande encula.


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Eso no funciona así.
> Tu quedas con la ladyboy y cuando os despeloteis quien la tenga mas grande encula.



jajajajaja entonces yo que gasto buen rabo como forero burbujo


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Jun 2022)

¿Te piden 10000$ de seguro?
Cuenta más sobre esto...


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

Pues te cuento, yo estoy en rama 9 ( te digo nombre pro que creo que conoces esto) aquí he visto algún que otro occidental, pero más tipo de que deben trabajar por la zona. El martes estuve cerca de nana por que con la que quede queria ir de discoteca( la chavala se la veia timida) asi que fuimos a un roof bar ( encima lo recomende yo pues habia estado antes no ella jajaa), pero no vi mucho cagaplayas, pero si el típico anglosajón que va por alli de putas. Lo que si vi fue una familia cagaplaya pero no se si seria de los que viven aquí por generaciones, respecto a coreanos, pues la verdad con mascarilla no se cual es un coreano y cuál un thai, y me fijo mas en las chavalas jajaja. 

aún no he ido mucho mas lejos de mi zona por tema trabajo, a ver el sábado que tengo quedadas por silom,
Tengo ganas de un buen masaje sin happy ending asi que si conoces alguna tienda recomienda


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Te piden 10000$ de seguro?
> Cuenta más sobre esto...



quizas me he explicado algo mal, piden un seguro que cubra hasta 10K USD a mi el seguro que pille para 3 meses me costo unos 140 euros. si tienes seguro en españa que te cubra fuera y les pides que te hagan una carta en ingles con poliza y que cubre covid por 10K les valdria. se comenta que quieren quitar el thailand pass para julio pero no se si tambien el seguro


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> quizas me he explicado algo mal, piden un seguro que cubra hasta 10K USD a mi el seguro que pille para 3 meses me costo unos 140 euros. si tienes seguro en españa que te cubra fuera y les pides que te hagan una carta en ingles con poliza y que cubre covid por 10K les valdria. se comenta que quieren quitar el thailand pass para julio pero no se si tambien el seguro



Bien pero no es una obligación, eres tú el que se cubre...
¿No?


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

E


Triptolemo dijo:


> Bien pero no es una obligación, eres tú el que se cubre...
> ¿No?



te obligan a tener un seguro, es decir no vale que tengas 10k en el banco y lo muestres


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

Me hace gracia como cuentas la experiencia . yo es que no me suelo mover pro esas zonas, si fui a nana la primera vez, creo que ir a tailandia y no pasar por el barrio rojo es como ir a paris y no ver la torre effiel.

Pienso que coreanos no habra porque aun les tienen algo encerrados y japoneses más de lo mismo. habia oido eso de que subieron los precios.

Las mascarillas se llevan, pero mucho farang no la usa, yo lo hago por respeto, aqui estan obsesionados y este no es mi pais y como no me gusta que vengan a España extranjeros y hagan lo que les da la gana pues intento cumplir con el ejemplo, pero si me la bajo por la nariz muchas veces.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> gracias, si como comente por ese hilo lo prometido es deuda y os ire contando, hoy a las 7 hora de aqui he quedado con una que por las conversaciones caera seguro. aqui es muy sencillo llevarte a una chica a tu casa sin pagar, y son chcias normales que trabajan en oficinas etc



Chicas normales, te refieres a chicas promiscuas o a chicas que buscan algo serio con un extranjero ???.


----------



## mistel (16 Jun 2022)

Buen hilo, ve comentado semana a semana impresiones y cosas que veas del pais


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Chicas normales, te refieres a chicas promiscuas o a chicas que buscan algo serio con un extranjero ???.



me refiero a chicas que no son prostitutas, pero según tu pregunta hay desde tias que quieren solo sexo con extranjeros, o tener un royo. Y tambien las hay que quieren una relacion seria, no todas follan a la primera de cambio, de hecho con la que quede el martes no paso nada, también es cierto que no la insinue nada, no veia mucho feeling y la veia demasiado parada.


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jun 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Buen hilo, ve comentado semana a semana impresiones y cosas que veas del pais



Gracias intentare hacer un reporte diario de lo que me suceda mas impresiones, de hecho ya tuve una gilipoyez con una casa de cambios, la tipa no queria cambiarme un billete de 100 porque estaba manchado, aunque creo que el motivo era porque primero le di unos billetes de bangladesh ( estos nuevos) y se debió pensar que era un cagaplayas jajajjaa y no me los quiso cambiar. Hoy fui a la central con mas pelas y me los han cambiado todos


----------



## notorius.burbujo (16 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> que son gilipollas, cierto es que no todos los trabajos pueden ser en remoto, pero ni la excusa del "en la oficina se intercambian ideas" me vale, por que ni una puta idea e intercambiado yo cuando iba, solo chascarrillos y soplapoyezes. Por suerte en mi empresa no piensa asi y todos podemos optar por teletrabajo 100%



Es así. En las oficinas además te interrumpen todo el tiempo, a mi me cuesta muchísimo concentrarme. Me suelo alejar de mi equipo y me pongo unos casos, y aún así vienen a molestarme 50 veces.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Eso no funciona así.
> Tu quedas con la ladyboy y cuando os despeloteis quien la tenga mas grande encula.



Seguro que luego viene a decirnos que el Ladyboy la tenía de 31 cm ... y que por eso y tal ...


----------



## eltonelero (16 Jun 2022)

A mi se me escapa que haya varones heterosexuales españoles que puedan trabajar a distancia y al menos no se escapen dos o tres meses al año a destinos asi. 

Es una forma de tener una perspectiva mas objetiva del verdadero valor de mercado de las mujeres y las españolas en particular (totalmente sobrevalorado)


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Jun 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Es así. En las oficinas además te interrumpen todo el tiempo, a mi me cuesta muchísimo concentrarme. Me suelo alejar de mi equipo y me pongo unos casos, y aún así vienen a molestarme 50 veces.



las oficinas son para las charos y palilleros que quieren hacer que trabajan y calientan la silla, quien trabaja bien no necesita a nadie encima.


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Seguro que luego viene a decirnos que el Ladyboy la tenía de 31 cm ... y que por eso y tal ...



jajajaj no creo que lso asiaticos gasten asi, quizas algun negro que hay unos cuantos


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> A mi se me escapa que haya varones heterosexuales españoles que puedan trabajar a distancia y al menos no se escapen dos o tres meses al año a destinos asi.
> 
> Es una forma de tener una perspectiva mas objetiva del verdadero valor de mercado de las mujeres y las españolas en particular (totalmente sobrevalorado)



pienso lo mismo, el problema es que muchos españoles creen que en España como en ningun lado etc y como el español es muy de madre y familia si la familia dice que en x paises solo quieren tu dinero que si son putas etc pues ya piensan que aqui te van a desplumar ( que lo hay y pasa, pero el que es parguela es parguela en cualquier lado) yo tengo un amigo que no se come un cable creo que es gay y le dije que se viniese y su respuesta fue, no , nome gusta ese sitio, y no ha estado en su puta vida aqui


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Jun 2022)

si un airbnb pero los condos aqui son unos 350 400 mas gastos el problema es que son contratos de 6 meses o 1 año, pero cuando tenga mas amigitas voy a preguntarle a ver si me hechan un calbe para encontrar algo mas barato para la proxima vez


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Jun 2022)

Pues os narro la experiencia de ayer:

cita con chavala que ya había estado hablando con ella desde España
30 años gordita, decir que aquí las gorditas o chubby no son como las españolas tienen carne prieta. La pobre habla 0 ingles, asi que nada tirar de traductor, fuimos a cenar a un mercado que hay cerca, ella pagó la cena 400 bath asi que yo la invite al postre 100 bath. La verdad que me dio palo pero no quería aceptar la mitad de la cena

Dato curioso, ella estaba muy vergonzosa y el motivo era que no quería que yo me sintiera incómodo, igualito que las españolas.
Vino a mi piso pero se la veía muy cortada asi que chupi paja y poco mas. Se la ve buena chica, trabaja en una empresa constructora, pero muy timida, como vive cerca quizas la vea otra vez cuando tenga tiempo.

El tema apps pues en tinder +99 match bomble igual en tantatn 5000 si 5000 les gusto jajaja

Hoy hable con una casada que quería follar pero está muy lejos asi que la vere el lunes

otro dato de interés, 30 GB en teléfono móvil para 3 meses ( 30Gb por mes) 899 baths unos 25 euros por los 3 meses true move

Esta noche tnego cita con una, que es la que mas me llama la atencion, habla bien ingles y fue muy atenta conmigo antes de que llegase la pedi si podia llamar pro el tema thai pass, me ha ofrecido venir a cocinarme y me queria comprar unas zapatillas jajaja. asi que ya os contare mañana


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues os narro la experiencia de ayer:
> 
> cita con chavala que ya había estado hablando con ella desde España
> 30 años gordita, decir que aquí las gorditas o chubby no son como las españolas tienen carne prieta. La pobre habla 0 ingles, asi que nada tirar de traductor, fuimos a cenar a un mercado que hay cerca, ella pagó la cena 400 bath asi que yo la invite al postre 100 bath. La verdad que me dio palo pero no quería aceptar la mitad de la cena
> ...



Las app de ligoteo han hecho mucho en estos países ... 

De todas maneras, las asiáticas, si son decentes, quieren casarse, la manola que te ha caído para los thais no hay a no ser que sean mega-alfa.


----------



## little hammer (17 Jun 2022)

@Sin_Casa 

Un conocido mío dijo que no hace falta ir a putas en Tailandia. Que si eres occidental te puedes follar a cualquiera si se da la situación de poder hacerlo discretamente. Casadas incluido. Me decía "ellas saben que lo que tengas tú ya es más que lo que tienen en casa" yo estuve en China por trabajo una vez y se puede decir que si era así


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Jun 2022)

jajajaj si hay alguna que sea muy femenina quizas lo hago jajaa


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Las app de ligoteo han hecho mucho en estos países ...
> 
> De todas maneras, las asiáticas, si son decentes, quieren casarse, la manola que te ha caído para los thais no hay a no ser que sean mega-alfa.



si hay muchos perfiles de busco algo serio y es asi y lo dicen, pero claro tu les puedes ofrecer la relacion seria y decir que quieres lo mismo, y veras como caen a la 2 o 3 vez, lo que pasa que no es plan de mentirlas cuando hay otras que lo van a hacer.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> si hay muchos perfiles de busco algo serio y es asi y lo dicen, pero claro tu les puedes ofrecer la relacion seria y decir que quieres lo mismo, y veras como caen a la 2 o 3 vez, lo que pasa que no es plan de mentirlas cuando hay otras que lo van a hacer.



Exactamente.

Con las app se liga mucho más, ya no tienes que currar prácticamente nada.

Tengo un amigo que es un puto infraser que se pone las botas en China.


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> @Sin_Casa
> 
> Un conocido mío dijo que no hace falta ir a putas en Tailandia. Que si eres occidental te puedes follar a cualquiera si se da la situación de poder hacerlo discretamente. Casadas incluido. Me decía "ellas saben que lo que tengas tú ya es más que lo que tienen en casa" yo estuve en China por trabajo una vez y se puede decir que si era así



asi es, obviamente dentro de unos estándares aqui la posicion y nivel cultural es importante y la gente es mas clasista, el hecho de ser occidental da un plus, el problema de muchas es que el inglés no lo hablan asi que el círculo se cierra, y que conste que muchas hacen grandes esfuerzos. Pero aqui tengo match de tias que son un 8 o 9 que en españa no te lo darian en la vida, otra cosa es que pase despues. tambien aqui las de mas de 25 no se lo tienen creido pro que saben que estan solteras y son viejas y se les pasa el arroz y saben que una mas joven les saca mas puntos


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Exactamente.
> 
> Con las app se liga mucho más, ya no tienes que currar prácticamente nada.
> 
> Tengo un amigo que es un puto infraser que se pone las botas en China.



sobretodo al menos para mí y más como está la cosa en España ( aqui por suerte no) es que sabes que esa persona está abierta o soltera ( o casada, pero quiere tema) de la otra forma tenias que tantear si estaba soltera o no. Ademas ahora con las apps puedes tirar ficha a 50 a la vez

yo ya tengo la proxima semana casi completa jajajaj


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> asi es, obviamente dentro de unos estándares aqui la posicion y nivel cultural es importante y la gente es mas clasista, el hecho de ser occidental da un plus, el problema de muchas es que el inglés no lo hablan asi que el círculo se cierra, y que conste que muchas hacen grandes esfuerzos. Pero aqui tengo match de tias que son un 8 o 9 que en españa no te lo darian en la vida, otra cosa es que pase despues. tambien aqui las de mas de 25 no se lo tienen creido pro que saben que estan solteras y son viejas y se les pasa el arroz y saben que una mas joven les saca mas puntos



A ver, también hay que tener en cuenta que genéticamente le das un plus a los hijos, y que además aprenderán un idioma occidental.

Eso añadido a que los occidentales en general (no los enfermos mentales que van a lo que van), a estos países van con un nivel cultural alto.

Yo de ti me traería a una mujer para aquí si es que no te vas a quedar a vivir definitivamente allí.


----------



## D_M (17 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues te cuento, yo estoy en rama 9



Qué cabrón, esa zona la conozco bien y está de puta madre, tienes unos centros comerciales muy guapos y bien comunicado.
Sube fotos, gañancete.
¿Vas a pasarte por el "Chatuchak Weekend Market" a comer paella del Fernando para terminar de establecer la alianza Española-Thai ahí o qué?



@eljusticiero @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos Fernando el paellero en Tailandia manda. Arriba esa alianza Española-Thai ahí


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver, también hay que tener en cuenta que genéticamente le das un plus a los hijos, y que además aprenderán un idioma occidental.
> 
> Eso añadido a que los occidentales en general (no los enfermos mentales que van a lo que van), a estos países van con un nivel cultural alto.
> 
> Yo de ti me traería a una mujer para aquí si es que no te vas a quedar a vivir definitivamente allí.



Si totalmente de acuerdo, además un plus es que aquí las mujeres valoran la cultura e intelectualidad de las personas y ellas también lo aportan lo que las hace más atractivas


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Qué cabrón, esa zona la conozco bien y está de puta madre, tienes unos centros comerciales muy guapos y bien comunicado.
> Sube fotos, gañancete.
> ¿Vas a pasarte por el "Chatuchak Weekend Market" a comer paella del Fernando para terminar de establecer la alianza Española-Thai ahí o qué?
> 
> ...



Joder es que quiero subir fotos pero el puto foro no me deja dicen que son grandes y las reduzco a 500kb. si por aqui hay muchos centros comerciales el plaza rama 9 con su tienda de rolex hahaha


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Experiencia de ayer dia 17

tras terminar de trabajar tenia la cita con la chavala que os comente. Una chica thai muy alta como yo 1.75 y fuerte del sur de Tailandia. que vive con su hermano gay. ( me pregunto que si me importaba que fuera gay su hermano)

fuimos a cenar a un mercado callejero cerca de la parada thai cultural center y luego a un roof bar, que a mi me gustan mucho. Aqui si hubo tema la chavala una fiera sexual a la que le va lo duro jajaja. 
Decir que me vino con un regalo, me compro un polo para que no la olvide. Volveré a verla porque me callo muy bien y es buena gente, ademas quiero hacer amistades para asi poder viajar mejor

Hoy iré a china town con otra esta delgadita, como me gustan, veremos a ver que pasa. He de decir que aquí las que están más gorditas follan y se mueven muy bien jajaj. pero me van mas delgaditas y pequeñas para manejarlas bien

*Plus* antes de quedar con esta chica vino a mi apartamento una chavala que también hablaba con ella, esta chica es de isan, el mundo rural y se la veia muy rural, pero muy muy natural, me callo muy bien, aunque es un poco fea, pero me sorprendió que hablaba ingles bastante bien, me dijo que lo aprendió pro su cuenta ( no creo que fuera bar girl por su estilo) no hubo folleteo, por que no quise pero me dio un masaje mientras trabajaba. La dije de quedar próxima vez para ir a ver templos

os iré actualizando gracias a todos por los comentarios y preguntas


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

20220616-140929-min-min


Image 20220616-140929-min-min hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





aqui os dejo las vistas desde mi condo, subire asi las fotos aasi que pedirme fotos y os muestro


----------



## Ratona001 (18 Jun 2022)

Saludaras a Frank de la jungla? 

Te gustan las mugueres de allá?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> 20220616-140929-min-min
> 
> 
> Image 20220616-140929-min-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Eres un puto crack, que no decaiga el jilo y fotos de comida callejera.

Ah ... haz el favor de ir a comerte una puta paella en la zona que te ha dicho el compañero. Y nos cuentas.


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Saludaras a Frank de la jungla?
> 
> Te gustan las mugueres de allá?



Si me gustan las asiaticas en general fisicamente y como son de personalidad. si veo a frank le dire hola pero creo que ese esta mas por la parte rural


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Eres un puto crack, que no decaiga el jilo y fotos de comida callejera.
> 
> Ah ... haz el favor de ir a comerte una puta paella en la zona que te ha dicho el compañero. Y nos cuentas.



Pues como no es la primera vez no estoy haciendo muchas fotos, esta noche voy a china town asi que te hare unas fotos, aqui te adjunto una comida que comí un dia pato, y los noddle que me hago yo en casa , espero que te valgan aunque no seamn callejeros jajaj









1655270862170


Image 1655270862170 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20220614-WA0020


Image IMG-20220614-WA0020 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Jun 2022)

Te has cortado el pito, o sólo te has puesto tetas?


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Pues experiencia de la mañana

me fui a dar un masaje, pensando que el sitio tenía parada de metro me voy a la estacion cuando veo que no, esta entre las dos paradas, asi que caminata de 40 minutos. El masaje 1 hora 350 bath oil masaje, nada de pajillerismo, conocia el sitio pro una chavala que conoci en una app que es la que me lo dio. para volver tome el bote que son entre 10 o 20 bath pero me salio gratis. al montar la que cobra no me pido la pasta, solo se la pidio a una familia cagaplaya ( quizás pagaron por mi jajaja) asi que viaje gratis. despues 30 minutos en la piscina refrescándome y ahora preparando la comida que aqui son ya las 3 y voy muy tarde


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Te has cortado el pito, o sólo te has puesto tetas?



creo que si me pusiera tetas me sacaria un buen dinero a la vuelta en españa, me lo pensare  lo que si me he planteado es hacerme puto de viejas thais aqui, si alguien sabe algo que me de consejos


----------



## Remero (18 Jun 2022)

Gracias por el hilo. Pregunta sería: si quedas con una chavala distinta cada día (incluso algunos días con dos por lo que he leído), con sus nombres y su aspecto Thai bastante homogéneo, no hay riesgo de que termines confundiendo unas con otras, para cuando quieras repetir con alguna?


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Remero dijo:


> Gracias por el hilo. Pregunta sería: si quedas con una chavala distinta cada día (incluso algunos días con dos por lo que he leído), con sus nombres y su aspecto Thai bastante homogéneo, no hay riesgo de que termines confundiendo unas con otras, para cuando quieras repetir con alguna?



Hola de nada un placer hacer el hilo

Pues es buena pregunta, la verdad no se el nombre de ninguna porque primero, soy malísimo para los nombres y dos pro que aquí usan unos motes, y aunque me dicen su nombre no me acuerdo. Para repetir como las tengo en line simplemente escribirlas, de hecho para ellas mi nombre es difícil asi que dudo que lo sepan. La ventaja que tengo es que soy bueno para recordar caras. lo que si es un problema es agendar las citas, me las estoy apuntando en el telefono, ya tengo la semana que viene llena 

cualquier pregunta me comentas


----------



## Ratona001 (18 Jun 2022)

Puedes poner alguna foto de comida cuando estés allí?

Puedes poner tu opinión entre la comida que hayas pedido en restaurante en Europa en comparación con la comida allí?

Me encanta por ejemplo el pollo con salsa Saray que es una sala de cacahuete y coco.

Supongo que habrás probado ya la comida no? Pues eso me interesaría que hicieras algún post o algo con alguna foto o con tu opción de la diferencia entre las comidas 


Te dan miedo las serpientes? Allí parece que debe haber muchas como aquí ratones. Allí hay bixos de esos .

Te tienes que vacunar de algo en especial como la malaria los que van a África etc?


----------



## Coherente (18 Jun 2022)

Si las ratas te dan las gracias por un hilo o se llena de gente preguntando es ley: das cero envidia. Lógico si evitas ir a países donde hay tías buenas porque eres muy poco hombre y bastante gilipollas pero sí vas donde todas las "mujeres" tienen cuerpos de onceañero.

Bastaría abrir -otra vez- un hilo "he quedado con una pibonaza en la playa, ¿queréis fotos?" para demostrar otra vez por la cara B todo lo que estoy diciendo. Los pedazos de mierda como @Viernes_Negro4 @Remero @D_M se quedarían con la cara colorada mirando el suelo rotos de odio y subiendo otros hilos, como ya habrán hecho con cientos o miles de hilos.

Las ratas (>99% de foreros) sólo aplauden los que están vacíos de cualquier contenido valioso. Sólo sienten emoción por aplaudir lo que no les hace sentir ridículos e inferiores. 

Y por culpa de gentuza apalizable como vosotros el foro está vacío siempre.


----------



## D_M (18 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Si las ratas te dan las gracias por un hilo o se llena de gente preguntando es ley: das cero envidia. Lógico si evitas ir a países donde hay tías buenas porque eres muy poco hombre y bastante gilipollas pero sí vas donde todas las "mujeres" tienen cuerpos de onceañero.
> 
> Bastaría abrir -otra vez- un hilo "he quedado con una pibonaza en la playa, ¿queréis fotos?" para demostrar otra vez por la cara B todo lo que estoy diciendo. Los pedazos de mierda como @Viernes_Negro4 @Remero @D_M se quedarían con la cara colorada mirando el suelo rotos de odio y subiendo otros hilos, como ya habrán hecho con cientos o miles de hilos.
> 
> ...



A VER, HIJO DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA QUE SE CREE MIERDA Y NO LLEGA A PEDO. ES EL TERCER MIERDA-COMENTARIO CON COMPLEJO DE SUPERIORIDAD QUE RADIA TU FRUSTRACIÓN POR VIVIR EN UNA DORITO-CUEVA CASAPAPIS DE BARRIO MARGINAL.

AL IGNORE QUE VAS, ERES BASURA Y TU MADRE UN VÁTER PORTATIL EN DUBAI.

@Viernes_Negro4 @Remero @Sin_Casa NI CASO A ESTE TROZO DE MIERDA.


----------



## D_M (18 Jun 2022)

@Sin_Casa 7-Eleven es un buen sitio para entrar a pibitas mientras disfruta uno del aire acondicionado y echa uno un vistazo a la comida alien que venden. Esto me pone nostalgico 



@eljusticiero @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos Como muestra el vídeo que dejo arriba, en Tailandia, al entrar en cualquier 7-eleven, te salta el sonido de una chortina Thai diciéndote "Hola cariño" en Thai


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Si las ratas te dan las gracias por un hilo o se llena de gente preguntando es ley: das cero envidia. Lógico si evitas ir a países donde hay tías buenas porque eres muy poco hombre y bastante gilipollas pero sí vas donde todas las "mujeres" tienen cuerpos de onceañero.
> 
> Bastaría abrir -otra vez- un hilo "he quedado con una pibonaza en la playa, ¿queréis fotos?" para demostrar otra vez por la cara B todo lo que estoy diciendo. Los pedazos de mierda como @Viernes_Negro4 @Remero @D_M se quedarían con la cara colorada mirando el suelo rotos de odio y subiendo otros hilos, como ya habrán hecho con cientos o miles de hilos.
> 
> ...










A ver Plaster que no todo en la vida son sudacas en entornos faveleros donde tu vida va a correr serio peligro por echar un polvo.

El chaval está trabajando y al mismo tiempo disfrutando de algunas de las mejores mujeres del globo sin tener que preocuparse por si el taxista pirata te va a rajar el cuello para robarte el móvil o si es de noche ya no puedes salir de tu hotel bajo pena de muerte.

Además que está en una ciudad donde si tienes algo de dinero es imposible aburrirse y que ni en una vida te va a dar a tiempo a ver/hacer/disfrutarla entera y que le da mil patadas a Mandril o a cualquier otra hipercutre megaurbe de Letrinoamérica.




_donde todas las "mujeres" tienen cuerpos de onceañero._

¿Ehhh?


----------



## Murray's (18 Jun 2022)

Hazte una foto tu mano con un papelito con tu nick" sin casa" enfocando el exterior de la ventana del hostel donde estás y me lo creeré


----------



## kakarot (18 Jun 2022)

Alguna ETS?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Si las ratas te dan las gracias por un hilo o se llena de gente preguntando es ley: das cero envidia. Lógico si evitas ir a países donde hay tías buenas porque eres muy poco hombre y bastante gilipollas pero sí vas donde todas las "mujeres" tienen cuerpos de onceañero.
> 
> Bastaría abrir -otra vez- un hilo "he quedado con una pibonaza en la playa, ¿queréis fotos?" para demostrar otra vez por la cara B todo lo que estoy diciendo. Los pedazos de mierda como @Viernes_Negro4 @Remero @D_M se quedarían con la cara colorada mirando el suelo rotos de odio y subiendo otros hilos, como ya habrán hecho con cientos o miles de hilos.
> 
> ...



Hasta nunca gilipollas!

Saludos.

*Taluec*.


----------



## D_M (18 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hazte una foto tu mano con un papelito con tu nick" sin casa" enfocando el exterior de la ventana del hostel donde estás y me lo creeré



Eso es, porque sino cualquiera puede hacer trampa, capturar un momento de un video de "Asian Street Meat" y decir que se ha follado a 2 Thais como hizo el @Billy Fockabocas una baza.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (18 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Eso es, porque sino cualquiera puede hacer trampa, capturar un momento de un video de "Asian Street Meat" y decir que se ha follado a 2 Thais como hizo el @Billy Fockabocas una baza.


----------



## D_M (18 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


>


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

mañana os respondo a los mesajes me meto apra actualizar que viene una pivita de camino a mi casa conocida ahora mismo en thai freidnly ya os dire que tal o si mañana amanezco muerto jajajajjaja


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Puedes poner alguna foto de comida cuando estés allí?
> 
> Puedes poner tu opinión entre la comida que hayas pedido en restaurante en Europa en comparación con la comida allí?
> 
> ...



Mañana subiera fotso que hice a peticion de otro forero de la comida. he comido comida callejera pero me cuesta pillar los nombres, me gusta lo que es a barbacoa que va en pinchos, hoy comi calamares en china town mañana subo fotos

serpientes no he visto, de hecho joder la primera que vi de cerca fue hara 2 meses en casa de campo cuando sali a correr. aqui hay mucha cucaracha pero poco mas he visto de momento en bangkok. tomare nota de el plato que dices.
respecto a la comparacion si hay diferencia ya que por ingredientes o agua el sabor es diferente y pouede ir a gusto de cada uno,


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Si las ratas te dan las gracias por un hilo o se llena de gente preguntando es ley: das cero envidia. Lógico si evitas ir a países donde hay tías buenas porque eres muy poco hombre y bastante gilipollas pero sí vas donde todas las "mujeres" tienen cuerpos de onceañero.
> 
> Bastaría abrir -otra vez- un hilo "he quedado con una pibonaza en la playa, ¿queréis fotos?" para demostrar otra vez por la cara B todo lo que estoy diciendo. Los pedazos de mierda como @Viernes_Negro4 @Remero @D_M se quedarían con la cara colorada mirando el suelo rotos de odio y subiendo otros hilos, como ya habrán hecho con cientos o miles de hilos.
> 
> ...



la verdad que no entiendo muy bien tu mensaje pero no me va entrar en debates absurdos con personas que no conozco ni conocere, asi que puedes insultar o criticar lo que quieras


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> A VER, HIJO DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA QUE SE CREE MIERDA Y NO LLEGA A PEDO. ES EL TERCER MIERDA-COMENTARIO CON COMPLEJO DE SUPERIORIDAD QUE RADIA TU FRUSTRACIÓN POR VIVIR EN UNA DORITO-CUEVA CASAPAPIS DE BARRIO MARGINAL.
> 
> AL IGNORE QUE VAS, ERES BASURA Y TU MADRE UN VÁTER PORTATIL EN DUBAI.
> 
> @Viernes_Negro4 @Remero @Sin_Casa NI CASO A ESTE TROZO DE MIERDA.



no merece la pena amego


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> @Sin_Casa 7-Eleven es un buen sitio para entrar a pibitas mientras disfruta uno del aire acondicionado y echa uno un vistazo a la comida alien que venden. Esto me pone nostalgico
> 
> 
> 
> @eljusticiero @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos Como muestra el vídeo que dejo arriba, en Tailandia, al entrar en cualquier 7-eleven, te salta el sonido de una chortina Thai diciéndote "Hola cariño" en Thai



jajaj yo es que lo de entrar asi me da algo de palo por que no se si le molestara,k si habla ingles si tiene novio o que puede ser, pero el frio del 7 eleven, es como entrar en una puta nevera de muertos jajaa


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hazte una foto tu mano con un papelito con tu nick" sin casa" enfocando el exterior de la ventana del hostel donde estás y me lo creeré



aqui la evidencia









20220619-011428


Image 20220619-011428 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> A ver Plaster que no todo en la vida son sudacas en entornos faveleros donde tu vida va a correr serio peligro por echar un polvo.
> 
> El chaval está trabajando y al mismo tiempo disfrutando de algunas de las mejores mujeres del globo sin tener que preocuparse por si el taxista pirata te va a rajar el cuello para robarte el móvil o si es de noche ya no puedes salir de tu hotel bajo pena de muerte.
> 
> ...



asi es, lo que pasa que el que no sale de su pueblo se cree que esto es pederastalandia jajajjaja

joder como la de la foto he visto varias hoy en chinatown


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

kakarot dijo:


> Alguna ETS?



No y espero que siga asi, yo uso condon siempre, la mamada es otra cosa.....


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

no me


Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hasta nunca gilipollas!
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> *Taluec*.



no merece la pena amego


----------



## Ratona001 (18 Jun 2022)

En restaurante tienen pinchos de pollo y la salsa esa Satay de cacahuete. 

O te lo venden en plan eliges qué carne (pollo, pato, tofu etc..) + arroz + verduras.


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Eso es, porque sino cualquiera puede hacer trampa, capturar un momento de un video de "Asian Street Meat" y decir que se ha follado a 2 Thais como hizo el @Billy Fockabocas una baza.



aqui te dejo otra vez la foto que hice para @Murray's 








20220619-011428


Image 20220619-011428 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

si el de la sagra esta aqui, es que el hilo esta tomando forma me siento alagado


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En restaurante tienen pinchos de pollo y la salsa esa Satay de cacahuete.
> 
> O te lo venden en plan eliges qué carne (pollo, pato, tofu etc..) + arroz + verduras.



yo aqui he comido eso pero picante en la calle con la salsa puessta, voy a un restaurante el jueves creo con una vere si lo hay si no les pregunto y te digo.


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

bueno aun parece que la moza se retrasa algo. os cuento la experiencia de hoy por la tarde

quede con la chavalilla esta, la verdad me gusto bastante parecia una koreanita y muy dulce, subire una foto donde se la ve de espaldas, todo bien paseo de la mano de rigor pero se me fue a casa pronto decia que no se encontraba mal, puede ser verdad o excusa ya lo veremos. No siempre se triunfa.

asi que llegue a casa als 21 eso es muy pronto pero para aqui es tarde asi que tras mirar pro las redes sociales doy con una pava en tf con pinta de pandillera con nissan tunning que viene ahora, voy a intetnar subir una foto, mañana. para los que no crean intentaré escribirle mi nick en las tetas a alguna si se deja jajja. 
Si ya no respondo mas me han matado de noche y sacado todo para el mercado negro


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jun 2022)

aqi os dejo primero la chavala que iene ahroa foto de thai friendly con ojos tapados pro privacidad,aunque es un perfil publico








Screenshot-20220619-013239-Thai-Friendly


Image Screenshot-20220619-013239-Thai-Friendly hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





aqui en china twon la del vestido blanco de espaldas es la chavallilla que os comente









20220618-202401


Image 20220618-202401 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220618-191259


Image 20220618-191259 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220618-190705


Image 20220618-190705 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220618-194623


Image 20220618-194623 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220618-191424


Image 20220618-191424 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220618-202353


Image 20220618-202353 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## D_M (18 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> bueno aun parece que la moza se retrasa algo



No socio, no son "retrasos", es que los Tailandeses y los Filipinos viven en un espacio-temporal distinto, dices de quedar a las 21:00 por ejemplo y pueden aparecer a las 21:45 tan campantes 

Te quería preguntar... ¿puedes decirnos de que trabajas que te permite trabajar en remoto 3 meses en Tailandia?
Independientemente de lo que sea, te recomiendo no ir diciéndolo por ahí, es ilegal estar currando mientras estás con visado de turista, eso en España nos la sopla y tal, pero allí los Thais se lo toman muy en serio, asi que de conocer Thais (pibas y colegas Thais o algo), yo soy tu y cuando tengas que currar mejor decirles que "tienes que hacer cosas" sin concretar que estás trabajando. Lo mismo al casero/casera.









Visitors warned of the deadly danger of working in Thailand without a proper visa and valid work permit - Thai Examiner


Visitors warned of the danger of working in Thailand without a proper visa and work permit - an arrest under immigration law leads to a detention centre




www.thaiexaminer.com


----------



## Ratona001 (18 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que los que os gustan asiáticas es porque en Europa hay tanta variedad en mal sentido de gordacas que claro. En Asia al menos son la mayoría flacas.

Me pasa a mi algo parecido con el tema rubitos


----------



## egil (18 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Si las ratas te dan las gracias por un hilo o se llena de gente preguntando es ley: das cero envidia. Lógico si evitas ir a países donde hay tías buenas porque eres muy poco hombre y bastante gilipollas pero sí vas donde todas las "mujeres" tienen cuerpos de onceañero.
> 
> Bastaría abrir -otra vez- un hilo "he quedado con una pibonaza en la playa, ¿queréis fotos?" para demostrar otra vez por la cara B todo lo que estoy diciendo. Los pedazos de mierda como @Viernes_Negro4 @Remero @D_M se quedarían con la cara colorada mirando el suelo rotos de odio y subiendo otros hilos, como ya habrán hecho con cientos o miles de hilos.
> 
> ...



Si la envidia fuera tiña......................................


----------



## Sin_Casa (19 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> No socio, no son "retrasos", es que los Tailandeses y los Filipinos viven en un espacio-temporal distinto, dices de quedar a las 21:00 por ejemplo y pueden aparecer a las 21:45 tan campantes
> 
> Te quería preguntar... ¿puedes decirnos de que trabajas que te permite trabajar en remoto 3 meses en Tailandia?
> Independientemente de lo que sea, te recomiendo no ir diciéndolo por ahí, es ilegal estar currando mientras estás con visado de turista, eso en España nos la sopla y tal, pero allí los Thais se lo toman muy en serio, asi que de conocer Thais (pibas y colegas Thais o algo), yo soy tu y cuando tengas que currar mejor decirles que "tienes que hacer cosas" sin concretar que estás trabajando. Lo mismo al casero/casera.
> ...



Oh pues no lo sabia gracias por el aviso pensaba que aunque se trabajara para españa ya que la empresa no es thai eso les daba igual...... pues nada me tocara contar otra historia.... 

trabajo en IT asi que no necesito estar en la oficina con mi pc me vale

Si lo del tiempo suele ser solo 1 me ha sido puntual jhajajja


----------



## Sin_Casa (19 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo creo que los que os gustan asiáticas es porque en Europa hay tanta variedad en mal sentido de gordacas que claro. En Asia al menos son la mayoría flacas.
> 
> Me pasa a mi algo parecido con el tema rubitos



mas que eso es un tema cultural y de feminidad al menos en mi caso


----------



## Sin_Casa (19 Jun 2022)

Bueno al final sigo vivo la moza llego tarde, se perdio con el coche.

tenia 10 añps mas que en la foto asi que un polvo rapido y adios. la verdad me dormi muy tarde asi que no se si me merecio mucho la pena, hoy estoy cansado y ahroa tengo otra cita en 2 horas... esta es una chavala de camboya que vivie aqui por 10 años 
la proxima semana ya la tengo llena tambien pero me estan empezando a aburrir las citas a ver si doy con un que me guste para hacer viajecitos y esas cosas. La que conoci el viernes me ha ofrecido hacer un viaje asi que supongo que iremos juntos 

os ire contando


----------



## superloki (19 Jun 2022)

Muy buen hilo que además de entretenido es muy informativo. Iré tomando apuntes como si me tuviera que preparar un examen, porque al final tocará hacer algo parecido...


----------



## D_M (20 Jun 2022)

@Sin_Casa ¿Has visto a los "monitor lizards" que están por el Lumphini Park?


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> E
> 
> te obligan a tener un seguro, es decir no vale que tengas 10k en el banco y lo muestres



Igualito que en España, el hospital-ONG mundial.


----------



## mistel (20 Jun 2022)

Mira si puedes subir fotos del condo y decirnos precio, por los vídeos que he visto en yt, o han bajado los precios o esque están más apartados de las zonas buenas, pero he visto cosas decentes desde 300$ con piscina, seguridad, gym etc etc


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 Jun 2022)

Perdonar que no postease pero no me dejaba entrar con la vpn que tenia, asi que ahora he cambiado y me deja, no se por cuanto tiempo

os cuento mis jugadas y os respondo a preguntas.

he vuelto a quedar con chavalas de antes, en concreto el martes que no tenia plan le dije a una de quedar y nos vimos pro la noche

pero lo bueno viene el miercoles

Quedo con una 2 años mas mayor que yo ejecutiva que queria aprender español. la tia parecia muy seca y algo bipolar, . ella pago la cena unos 1500 bath.

describirla como tipica con ropa de marca, dior, channel etc. yo soy un tipo normal no de clase alta   

nos vamos a tomar algo y ahi ya se pone cariñosa y tonteando, asi que la digo si viene a mi piso pero me ofrece ir al suyo ( error por mi parte ya os dire cpor que)

me lleva a un súper condo de lujo tipo duplex donde tiene una foto de 2 metros suya Ha lo paris hilton. se vuelve mas fria ( yo es que soy muy cariñoso, luego me dijo que no quería que los de seguridad y cámaras hablaran) y al darle al tema mi mente me bloquea y no se me pone dura ni a tiros ( si podries criticar lo que queráis pero dije que venia a contar las historias sin mentiras)

así que nada la satisfago con mis manos que son virtuosas. y a la mañana de nuevo intento y nada. la mujer se cree que no me gusta físicamente, pero no es eso, no se pro que me quede bloqueado. así que ahora estamos en conversaciones pro que quiere verme otra vez y palabras suyas que la de duro jajaja

Decir que estoy algo cansado 1 chavala por noche, menos ayer, pues cansa.

Vuelvo a tener la próxima semana llevan y este finde voy con una chavala muy simpatica y habladora un cementerio a ver un concierto . ahora estoy tirando mas de tinder y voy a discriminar mas a por las que sena mas guarrillas. que conste que la ejecutiva buscaba una relacion 

Os iré actualizando


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 Jun 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Muy buen hilo que además de entretenido es muy informativo. Iré tomando apuntes como si me tuviera que preparar un examen, porque al final tocará hacer algo parecido...



cualquier cosa que quieras pregunta


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 Jun 2022)

n o l
no lo se, aqui tienes que ser muy feo para tener que pagar, o muy viejo


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 Jun 2022)

pase la otra noche con una de las citas, pero solo habia ladyboys, de todas formas no es mi estilo


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 Jun 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Mira si puedes subir fotos del condo y decirnos precio, por los vídeos que he visto en yt, o han bajado los precios o esque están más apartados de las zonas buenas, pero he visto cosas decentes desde 300$ con piscina, seguridad, gym etc etc



Mi condo es de airbnb, si pillas un contrato de 1º año lo puedes tener por 350 y 400 dolares, aparentemente si han bajado los precios bastante aunque ahora que todo vuelve a abir, puede que suban.


----------



## rory (24 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Perdonar que no postease pero no me dejaba entrar con la vpn que tenia, asi que ahora he cambiado y me deja, no se por cuanto tiempo
> 
> os cuento mis jugadas y os respondo a preguntas.
> 
> ...



Coño, manda alguna foto para que sepamos cómo son las chavalas.

Qué app utilizaste desde España?


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Jun 2022)

Thailandia debe molar.

Pero sin rubitos sommers, jodido.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Coño, manda alguna foto para que sepamos cómo son las chavalas.
> 
> Qué app utilizaste desde España?



Pues desde españa Thai friendly y tantan esta ultima cambiando el gps con la app fake gps. ahroa uso tinder bumble happn okcupid jumble.. jajaja mas las anteriores.

fotos voy a poner alguna tapando la cara


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Thailandia debe molar.
> 
> Pero sin rubitos sommers, jodido.



tienes morenitos palidos jajaja, tailandia mola pero tu siendo mujero quizas no lo disfrutes al 100% salvo que te gusten los asiaticos


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

Pues como la vpn funciona de nuevo vengo a actualizar el hilo

El finde quede el sábado con 3, una que conocí del día anterior en la app de Laos, pero viviendo en Tailandia mucho tiempo, la moza muy simaptica pero 0 ingles, de hecho antes y despues del polvo me ordeno la habitacion. El problme ade estas chicas es que luego se pillan y ya me estaba regañando por no responderle el mensaje al instante jajjaa. Esta tienia buenas tetas operadas, trabaja en estetica 32 palos y con muchuelo

Por la tarde visita mercado de los fines de semana de chatuchak con otra que ya había conocido mi primera semana, la chavala es buena gente, pero habla 0 inglés asi que fue un poco aburrido. Después conocí a una personaja que me lo pase muy bien, la hija puta no sabe conducir la tuve que guiar con el gps nos perdimos un par de veces. 25 años está un poco loca. Con esta no me planteo folleteo me la reservo como amiga. Este miércoles vamos a cenar a un buffet de barbacoa.

por la mañana quede con uan de 22 eso si esta estaba gorda, pero era hechar un polvo solo, la chica bien simpatica y garganta profunda, no creo que repita pero ahroa me escribe todo el dia. El domingo quede con una para ir a un cementerio chino, joder puta tia rara, la tipa iba pro que habia un acto politico y conocia auno, yo que se me parecio muy rara, la tía además de fea, normal que no mostrara la puta cara en las fotos, esta no la veo más, y eso que por chat era maja y culta, pero luego en persona se hizo raruna.

Hoy he quedado con una que íbamos a follar, pero al final no la he visto muy cómoda, no daba mucho beseos que si no me muerdas el culo, que si no me toques la tripa, joder para eso duermo, asi que cuando estábamos ya despelotados la he dicho que no que mejor parar y para casa, me hadicho que era la primera vez que queda con un tío y no se la folla jajaja

Aqui lo que pasa es que de tanto follar se cansa uno y solo quiero follar si hay qumica.

ahora os subo fotos de las chavalas y de comida

Decir que las fotos de las redes sociales engañan las hijas de puta ya me ha pasado ( tonjto yo de no acordarme) de que en la foto son mas blancas que en la realidad, eso no me importa pero joder que tambien estan mas guapas. apartir de ahora voy a hacer videollamada con todas antes de verlas, para ver cuanto cambian y para ver la quimica. Mañana tengo cita con una filipina que es para cenar y folleteo, parece que hay quimica ya que hable con ella por cam, os contare


----------



## atasco (27 Jun 2022)

CUANTO GASTAS EN PUTAS?








ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

mirar aqui os paso fotos esta desde mi piscina y el marcado de chatuchak la foto del mercado no es de las mejores








IMG-20220620-WA0000


Image IMG-20220620-WA0000 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20220625-WA0007


Image IMG-20220625-WA0007 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





para
@rory aqu tiens fotos de las chavalas, todas estas han caido

esta es la que es maja pero no habla ingles








Screenshot-20220627-213151-LINE


Image Screenshot-20220627-213151-LINE hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





esta es la chavala que no se me puso dura








signal-2022-06-24-13-33-21-850


Image signal-2022-06-24-13-33-21-850 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












signal-2022-06-24-13-33-42-374


Image signal-2022-06-24-13-33-42-374 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Esta es la de laos aqui el dia antes que fue a hacer meritos budistas









Screenshot-20220627-213318-LINE


Image Screenshot-20220627-213318-LINE hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co






Y esta me ha propuesto un trio la iba a ver el miercoles pero voy a posponerlo, una persona muy culta hice una video llamda con ella muy simaptica









Screenshot-20220624-133043-Whats-App


Image Screenshot-20220624-133043-Whats-App hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





aqui la cena del miercloes pro 10 pavos al cambio y vistas que no se si son desde el roof bar o desde la parte trasera de mi condo jajajja








20220621-211330


Image 20220621-211330 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220621-223925


Image 20220621-223925 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> CUANTO GASTAS EN PUTAS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada como os dije aqui se puede follar sin pagar mientras seas joven o maduro bien conservado, hoy vi a un cuarenton cincuenton con una chavalita de 20, el estaba bien conservado asi que no creo que pagase


----------



## rory (27 Jun 2022)

@Sin_Casa , gracias por las fotos, buen reportaje fotográfico y buena información.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Perdonar que no postease pero no me dejaba entrar con la vpn que tenia, asi que ahora he cambiado y me deja, no se por cuanto tiempo
> 
> os cuento mis jugadas y os respondo a preguntas.
> 
> ...



Esta merece la pena, en Asia no gustan las mugeras con dinero y buen trabajo, les dan miedo.

Edito para decir que la *HeGecutiva *está buena, por las fotos. Espero que a la segunda intentona se te levante y hagas que tu país quede bien, *Santiago y cierraspaña!*


----------



## rory (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Esta merece la pena, en Asia no gustan las mugeras con dinero y buen trabajo, les dan miedo.
> 
> Edito para decir que la *HeGecutiva *está buena, por las fotos. Espero que a la segunda intentona se te levante y hagas que tu país quede bien, *Santiago y cierraspaña!*



Parece que es la que está más goena, efectivamente


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> @Sin_Casa , gracias por las fotos, buen reportaje fotográfico y buena información.



de nada ya os dije que os daria lo que pidierais si podia


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

si


Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Esta merece la pena, en Asia no gustan las mugeras con dinero y buen trabajo, les dan miedo.
> 
> Edito para decir que la *HeGecutiva *está buena, por las fotos. Espero que a la segunda intentona se te levante y hagas que tu país quede bien, *Santiago y cierraspaña!*



Si eso me dijo ella que a todos lso hombres la imponia, a mi mas que su posicion o lo que fuera creo que me corto el royo el 1 verla algo fria a ratos y 2 el no torear en mi palza jajaja por que fisicamente me ponia, esta semana ya la tengo llena, de momento no me ha escrito, lo entiendo tambien por su parte. intentare clavar pica jajaa


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Parece que es la que está más goena, efectivamente



Si, es de las mejores, luego hay mas, pero joder no se pro que veo mucha mas gorda o fuerte esta vez en tailandia, el covid las ha engordado jajajja


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> si
> 
> Si eso me dijo ella que a todos lso hombres la imponia, a mi mas que su posicion o lo que fuera creo que me corto el royo el 1 verla algo fria a ratos y 2 el no torear en mi palza jajaja por que fisicamente me ponia, esta semana ya la tengo llena, de momento no me ha escrito, lo entiendo tambien por su parte. intentare clavar pica jajaa



Pues si quiere más citas a la próxima una vinagra por si acaso.


----------



## rory (27 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> si
> 
> Si eso me dijo ella que a todos lso hombres la imponia, a mi mas que su posicion o lo que fuera creo que me corto el royo el 1 verla algo fria a ratos y 2 el no torear en mi palza jajaja por que fisicamente me ponia, esta semana ya la tengo llena, de momento no me ha escrito, lo entiendo tambien por su parte. intentare clavar pica jajaa





Sin_Casa dijo:


> si
> 
> Si eso me dijo ella que a todos lso hombres la imponia, a mi mas que su posicion o lo que fuera creo que me corto el royo el 1 verla algo fria a ratos y 2 el no torear en mi palza jajaja por que fisicamente me ponia, esta semana ya la tengo llena, de momento no me ha escrito, lo entiendo tambien por su parte. intentare clavar pica jajaa



Joder macho, eso en España es algo de otro mundo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Si, es de las mejores, luego hay mas, pero joder no se pro que veo mucha mas gorda o fuerte esta vez en tailandia, el covid las ha engordado jajajja



En Tailandia se come muy bien y barato.


----------



## Cuqui (27 Jun 2022)

Que agobio con tanta cita. Que edad tienes?


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues si quiere más citas a la próxima una vinagra por si acaso.



ya lo pense pero d emomento me funciona bien, eso fue un punto raro jhajajja


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Joder macho, eso en España es algo de otro mundo.



en asia ser blanco es ser casi un semi dios con las mujeres, no tienes al 100% pero un amplio abanico, yo esta semana ya la tengo llena y me voy de viaje con una que ha organizado ella el mismo


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Que agobio con tanta cita. Que edad tienes?



tengo entre 33 y 37 y si voy a parar el ritmo lo que pasa que aun no he encontrado una que me guste para quedarmela de fijo aunque seguro seguiria buscando jajajjaja


----------



## mistel (27 Jun 2022)

Con cuánto dinero dirías que se lleva una vida normal y corriente en Bangkok al mes.

Digamos condo con piscina, gimnasio y unos 50m, comer y cenar en la calle todos los días, visado, etc etc


----------



## D_M (27 Jun 2022)

@Sin_Casa ¿como está el tiempo?, ¿llueve a menudo o no?, ¿te pasaste a ver al Fernando el de las paellas al final?

Ayer miré billetes Madrid-Bangkok imaginando el querer ir en Julio y están cerca de los 2000 pavos, una puta locura.

Yo también conocí a unas cuantas de Laos cuando estuve por allí, se conoce que muchas emigran a Tailandia a currar y más que van a emigrar:









Laos, la nueva víctima de la crisis global que se asoma al abismo económico Por EFE


Laos, la nueva víctima de la crisis global que se asoma al abismo económico




es.investing.com


----------



## mistel (27 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> @Sin_Casa ¿como está el tiempo?, ¿llueve a menudo o no?, ¿te pasaste a ver al Fernando el de las paellas al final?
> 
> Ayer miré billetes Madrid-Bangkok imaginando el querer ir en Julio y están cerca de los 2000 pavos, una puta locura.
> 
> ...



Ahora a cualquier país, está carísimo....

Yo he mirado para octubre desde Madrid y ya cosas de sólo ida por 360€


----------



## D_M (27 Jun 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Ahora a cualquier país, está carísimo....
> 
> Yo he mirado para octubre desde Madrid y ya cosas de sólo ida por 360€



Pero eso es el precio normal más o menos. Entre 500 y 750 Euros ida y vuelta desde Madrid es lo que siempre he pagado.


----------



## rory (27 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> en asia ser blanco es ser casi un semi dios con las mujeres, no tienes al 100% pero un amplio abanico, yo esta semana ya la tengo llena y me voy de viaje con una que ha organizado ella el mismo



Igual que en España, vamos. Dan ganas de traerse una y que me haga la comida de vez en cuando.

Las españolas son insufribles, antipáticas, no saben cocinar, cara de oler mierda, les encanta discutir...


----------



## Sin_Casa (29 Jun 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Con cuánto dinero dirías que se lleva una vida normal y corriente en Bangkok al mes.
> 
> Digamos condo con piscina, gimnasio y unos 50m, comer y cenar en la calle todos los días, visado, etc etc



Pues estoy apuntando todos los gastos como en España de momento no te puedo decir todos los gastos mensuales, pero te dejo aquí desglosado

*estudio*, son pequeños uno 28 m2 el mío es un airbnb lo pile por 585 mes, pero si consigues un alquiler de un año por 350 400 tienes en la misma zona que estoy ahora aparte facturas que creo que no es mas de 2000 o 3000 baths al mes

teléfono no es caro yo he pagado por 60 gigas mes para 3 meses 20 euros, por los 3 meses

comida estuve comprando en el super, precios los veo como en madrid, al menos los huevos, pero claro si vas a mercados o zonas más alejadas seguros sea más barato. compro en lotus que no es caro
comer en la calle de 50 a 70 baths y restaurantes de 150 a 400 o mas. Es decir por 1 o 2 euros o por 4 a 10 euros. Yo como en los centros comerciales tiene una zona de comida tipo callejera que es barata hoy estos fideos por 55 bath









IMG-20220629-WA0002


Image IMG-20220629-WA0002 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co






Transporte aquí se va algo mas ya que no hay abonos toca pagar y puede ser desde 30 centimos a 2 euros segun donde viajes. no hay bonos de 10 o mensual. el bus es mas barato pero pillas atasco

luego ropa y esas cosas ni idea, la gasofa 40 bath el litro me dijo mi amiga la que no sabe conducir


----------



## Sin_Casa (29 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> @Sin_Casa ¿como está el tiempo?, ¿llueve a menudo o no?, ¿te pasaste a ver al Fernando el de las paellas al final?
> 
> Ayer miré billetes Madrid-Bangkok imaginando el querer ir en Julio y están cerca de los 2000 pavos, una puta locura.
> 
> ...



ayer callo una buena suele llover alomejor 1 dia si otro no o 1 y 3 no, de momento siempre por las tardes no se hace muy incomodo asi se limpia el ambiente de polucion
No he ido no se si seria en chakuta o como se llame que vendian paella. los vuelos deben estr caor sentre la gasolina y que abren y todo diso querra venir, yo vi como los airbnb subieron por eso me lo pille en junio me costo 813 creo. Las de laos menudo peligro todas buscan la pasta la que conoci pidendome 3000 baths ya la dije que nada y la bloquee


----------



## Sin_Casa (29 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Igual que en España, vamos. Dan ganas de traerse una y que me haga la comida de vez en cuando.
> 
> Las españolas son insufribles, antipáticas, no saben cocinar, cara de oler mierda, les encanta discutir...



Aqui la mujer aun tiene el rol de mujer aunque veo alguna empoderadilla pro tinder pero no le hago match, ayer quede con una chaala muy maja 33 mañana viene a comer a mi casa le hare una tortilla patata y a ver si me la pincho. Luego os cuento lo que me ha pasado hoy


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

no te compliques la vida contrata una criada con derecho a roce y ya esta


----------



## Sin_Casa (29 Jun 2022)

Hola pues por aqui bien cagaplayas hay un monton de familia ayer en china twon haciendo tapon....

precios he puesto un post mas arriba contestando al compañero, si quieres algo mas detallado dime 

las chatis si yo las invito a comer algunas hacen por pagar otras te pagan luego el postre o la bebida y otras tiene mucha cara, a esas no las llamo mas despues de follar. para mi es mas el gesto si una chavala me paga el metro o algo barato no me importa pagarle algo mas caro. quiero ver el gesto y la intencion

App de ligoteo con freelances todas pero la que mas thaifriendly ahi tienes muchas luego usa tider, bumble, happn okcupid, tantan. tambine dependera mucho de tu edad o de lo que busques

Lo de los arcos está en bts en centro comercial en todo sitio pero no se para que por que aunque pite ni dios te para, es absurdo como los termometros le pones la mano y ni dios mira la temperatura jajajjaja


----------



## Sin_Casa (29 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no te compliques la vida contrata una criada con derecho a roce y ya esta



No se quizás luego te denuncia por acoso jajajjaja


----------



## Sin_Casa (29 Jun 2022)

Pues os cuentola experiencia de ayer

Tenia una cita con una para hacer fotos que no habia hablado mucho. y el lunes una filipina me habla si para quedar que si estaba caliente asi que le digo podemso vernos hoy por la noche, y cancelo la otra. pues 2 horas despues me dice que si no se que nose cuanto, escusas ya le dije. me cuenta que si le daba miedo que la usara solo para follar( puta si me lo has dicho tu) asi que me dice que si quias a las 8, a lo que le dije que no que ya tenia otro plan, cierto era, me salieron 4 putos planes ese dia pero elegi quedar con la chavala que vere mañana, la elegi por que me callo bien por video y prefiero pasar un rato agusto que no con una petarda como al del lunes que no me lafolle pro que no veia feeling, se fue caliente a casa diciendo que era la pirmvera vez que iba a casa de uno a follar y no follaba.

pues me fui a china town con esta chi ca y la verdad que bien, se la ve modosita pero simptica y parece tener buenas tetas.

despues vuelvo a casa y me llama la personaja que no sabe conducir, habia quedado con otro y la habia dado planton, asi que como me cae muy bien la dije de vernos y que me contara. al subir a la habitacion veo a la vecina de alado, que me mira pero yo entro.

La personaja viene con el coche aparca abajo en el condo y me viene con un pelucho de tiburon( duerme con el peluche) asi que na me conto que le paso la dije que es muy personaje y se quedo a dormir aqui ( no folleteo solo dormir) hoy cenare con ella que lo tenia apalabrado, y despues vere a la filipina que ahroa dice que si que viene... veremos

Pues lo bueno viene cuando salgo a las 12 para compar y sale la vecina, se cerrba el ascensor y le paro la puerta y me pregunta si soy el nuevo vedciono tal y cual que ella ha vuelto ahroa de estar fuera blabla, al bajar al lobby la digo pues quedamos un dia para cenar y me dice si dame tu line, asi que nada os contare si me la follo o no, ahora el problema es que cada vez que me folle a una me va a oir jajajajjajajaja

Por cierto siento escribir de puta pena peor no me da la vida entre curro tias y foro jejjee


----------



## rory (29 Jun 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Aqui la mujer aun tiene el rol de mujer aunque veo alguna empoderadilla pro tinder pero no le hago match, ayer quede con una chaala muy maja 33 mañana viene a comer a mi casa le hare una tortilla patata y a ver si me la pincho. Luego os cuento lo que me ha pasado hoy



D


Sin_Casa dijo:


> Aqui la mujer aun tiene el rol de mujer aunque veo alguna empoderadilla pro tinder pero no le hago match, ayer quede con una chaala muy maja 33 mañana viene a comer a mi casa le hare una tortilla patata y a ver si me la pincho. Luego os cuento lo que me ha pasado hoy



Supongo que será tipo España de los 70.


----------



## mistel (30 Jun 2022)

Huye de la chica que viene a dormir con el peluche.....


----------



## kogi_kabuto (30 Jun 2022)

Eres un Heroe! te estoy siguiendo el hilo, ten cuidado no bajes la guardia y animos


----------



## Matriz_81 (30 Jun 2022)

@Sin_Casa da ustec lo que promete. Usuario confiable.


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> D
> 
> Supongo que será tipo España de los 70.



si mas o menos


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Jun 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Huye de la chica que viene a dormir con el peluche.....



jajaja es asi pero buena gente, ademas tiene coche , para viajar


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Jun 2022)

kogi_kabuto dijo:


> Eres un Heroe! te estoy siguiendo el hilo, ten cuidado no bajes la guardia y animos



grackias, voy a volver a poster a diaro, menos el finde que me voy a kholan y no podre, tengo que aprovechar que la vpn funciona


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Jun 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> @Sin_Casa da ustec lo que promete. Usuario confiable.



gracias por la confianza, soy un hombre de palabra


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Jun 2022)

Pues os cuento la experiencia de ayer

decir que duermo fatal no solo pro que quedo siempre con alguna si no por que aqui las cortinas son una mierda y no hay persianas y me entra una luz de la hostia alas 6 de la mañana, tengo ojeras cosa que nunca he tenido

resumen mujeril
cene con la del peluche que me debia 200 de un roof bar asi que pago la cena, estuvimos hablando de negocios le gusta invertir y esas cosas, la verdad que me lo paso bien con ella aunque no folle me esta callendo muy simpatica. tiene un aamiga que esta buena ya le he dicho que a ver cuando me la presenta, tendre que hacer un hueco

despues de cenar con esta vino la filipina y bien la putada es que yo gasto buen tamaño y acabo sangrando... ya es la 2 voy a tener que controlarme en las embestidas. La chupaba bien succionadura pero aun estoy esperando una garganta profunda.

Hoy viene a cenar con la que quede el martes, ya os contaré si cae, yo creo que si aunque puede ser que luego se arepienta no se la ve suelta. Aunque las apariencias engañan mañana voy a quedar con una para follar que parecía modosita y cuando la pregunte que si le gustaba amigo con derecho me respondió que si que le gusta mucho chupar. Luego tengo otra para el lunes que también quiere folleteo me decia de quedar hoy pero no puedo.

Es un poco putada organizar citas pro que a veces surgen mejores planes, ya he cancelado algunos por otras opciones. Decir que de momento las chavalas son normalitas, los pivonacos que hay pro aqui si son de irse con extranjerso es por la pasta o son putas, los otors creo que estan mas enfocadas en asiáticos. Tambien como dige las fotos aqui engañan mucho. La semana que viene la tengo algo mas suelta.

Como anécdota hoy escribo a una para preguntarel que tal y su respuesta es bien tengo libre mañana me gustaria pasar una noche contigo.... por hoy, pero ya esta ocupado asi que ya se verá. Tampoco me ponia mucho

destacar que aquí las tías te piden quedar y si les dices que no vuelven a insistir la mayoría, igual que en España que tienes que rogarlo.
Animaros a preguntar no os cortéis


----------



## Matriz_81 (30 Jun 2022)

Estás rompiendo la pana. @Play_91 debe estar que echa chispas contigo


----------



## Play_91 (30 Jun 2022)

Todos los que follan con mil es porque les vale cualquier fea o random. Es imposible follar con pibones y tener 7 detrás


----------



## Sin_Casa (1 Jul 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Estás rompiendo la pana. @Play_91 debe estar que echa chispas contigo



jajaj gracias por que? que le pasa a ese forero?


----------



## Sin_Casa (1 Jul 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Todos los que follan con mil es porque les vale cualquier fea o random. Es imposible follar con pibones y tener 7 detrás



hombre la belleza es subjetiva pero si ya he dicho que las que follo son chicas normales los pivones saben usar su cuerpo para obtener beneficios economicos  lo importante es que a mi me gusten o me den buen placer sexual


----------



## Matriz_81 (1 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> jajaj gracias por que? que le pasa a ese forero?



A ver, que a mi me flipa este forero, pero dice que los puteros son unos betazos amargados e incapaces de establecer relaciones sociales, porque él es un tío muy guapo y mazado de gimnasio. No entiende cómo se puede ser tan hijo de puta para aprovecharse de una mujer borracha. Si es que algunos aprovechan cualquier situación para pillar cacho. Una cosa es que quedes con una piba, juegues con ella en su casa y te la acabes follando, pero siempre como hacen los hombres, nada de violentarla ni ser un pesado, porque joder, ellas están hasta el coño de los tíos babosos como en este foro, que como no las entienden pues piensan que son unas putas y eso no es así. Yo follo cada día con pibones, invierto en criptos y me suda la polla el NOM. 

Tú a lo tuyo y disfruta de la brida.


----------



## Sin_Casa (1 Jul 2022)

Bueno os cuento la experiencia de ayer por la noche


invite a cenar a la chavala del martes e hice una tortilla de patata, al verdad que me quedo buena para usar aceite de soja jajaja

pues estando en el tema le pregunto a la chavala que cuanto hacia que no besaba a un tio y me suelta 3 años su exnovio que murió de covid..... y se me pone a llorar, asi que ya el plan de foleteo se me quito no me gusta jugar con lso sentimientos( nunca me gusta ni lo hago) pero si la mujer aun esta enamorada de su novio muerto pues.... Luego me dijo que ese dia era su cumpleaños y que si tenai ganas pero bueno no se. asi que para que veais no seimrpe se folla

Hoy he quedado para ver a una la que os dije que le gusta hacer mamadas, también dice que se deja dar pro detrás mide 1.47 esperemos que resista mi rabo no como las otras

mañana me voy a Kolan island con otra asi que os contare el domingo o lunes


esto comi hoy por 12 pavos al cambio









IMG-20220701-WA0005


Image IMG-20220701-WA0005 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20220701-WA0007


Image IMG-20220701-WA0007 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20220701-WA0003


Image IMG-20220701-WA0003 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Sin_Casa (1 Jul 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> A ver, que a mi me flipa este forero, pero dice que los puteros son unos betazos amargados e incapaces de establecer relaciones sociales, porque él es un tío muy guapo y mazado de gimnasio. No entiende cómo se puede ser tan hijo de puta para aprovecharse de una mujer borracha. Si es que algunos aprovechan cualquier situación para pillar cacho. Una cosa es que quedes con una piba, juegues con ella en su casa y te la acabes follando, pero siempre como hacen los hombres, nada de violentarla ni ser un pesado, porque joder, ellas están hasta el coño de los tíos babosos como en este foro, que como no las entienden pues piensan que son unas putas y eso no es así. Yo follo cada día con pibones, invierto en criptos y me suda la polla el NOM.
> 
> Tú a lo tuyo y disfruta de la brida.



jajaja entiendo ahora, bueno aqui de putas no hace falta irese como ya os he comentado, las mujeres son mas receptivas que en españa sobretodo si eres occidental ya que les gustan nuestros rasgos. esperare a la respuesta del otro forero


----------



## Matriz_81 (1 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> jajaja entiendo ahora, bueno aqui de putas no hace falta irese como ya os he comentado, las mujeres son mas receptivas que en españa sobretodo si eres occidental ya que les gustan nuestros rasgos. esperare a la respuesta del otro forero



A mi me gustar imitar a @Play_91 y no porque me quiera reír de él (a veces, se le ve un tipo sensato). Es un tío que no soporta a los puteros. Joder, ya hay que ser betazo para pagar por follar. Ellas lo saben y por eso no los respetan. ¿Tú los respetarías? Me daría asco estar con una tía que no le gusto para nada y finge por 60 pavos de mierda. Qué poca dignidad. Yo soy un tío mazao de gimnasio, guapo y visto bien. Tengo amigas con las que quedo para tomar algo y si surge follamos, se corren en mi polla y yo en su cara. Es la ostia correrse en la boca de una tía. Ellas disfrutan y tú te recreas como hombre. Pero no siempre me las follo. Joder, tengo valores y la vida es algo más que follar. Que aquí hay mucho desesperado que sólo piensa en meterla y ellas lo notan. Los huelen a kms a los betazos. Estoy harto de tanto frustrado en el foro. Se quejan de ser nuncafollistas y luego están todo el día jugando a la play y comiendo doritos. Así quién coño los va a desear?
Tú espera a que vaya contigo a Thailandia. Nos vamos a poner las botas. Allí conozco muchas pibas 9/10 e incluso a putas que me pagan cenas y luego me quieren invitar a merca, pero yo paso de drogas. Soy 100% puro. Eso sí, cuando ellas quieren meterse, yo las dejo y luego son aún más golfas. Que soy un tío con valores, pero tampoco tonto.


----------



## D_M (3 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> hice una tortilla de patata, al verdad que me quedo buena para usar aceite de *soja* jajaja



No tomes soja socio, que te convierte en un ladyboy


----------



## D_M (3 Jul 2022)

@Sin_Casa ¿a que rooftop bars has ido? Tras investigar, yo fuí al "Octave" que está muy bien y es más barato que los demás.


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Jul 2022)

D_M dijo:


> No tomes soja socio, que te convierte en un ladyboy



jajaja de momento no me ha encogido la polla, era el aceite que habia por aqui es cierto que todo lo estoy hirviendo no friendo pro ese tema de aceites


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Jul 2022)

D_M dijo:


> @Sin_Casa ¿a que rooftop bars has ido? Tras investigar, yo fuí al "Octave" que está muy bien y es más barato que los demás.



Pues he ido avobe eleven en soi 11 back yard cerca de chitlom bts, y ayer fui a berksis en un hotel cerca de asok me apunto el que dices


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Jul 2022)

Pues os cuento mi fin de semana

Koh lan island, una isla frente a pattaya, muy pequeña y tranquila esta guai fui con una amigita ella pago hotel y transprote y yo la comida.

aqui os pongo fotos

La chcia es maja pero no me llega a gustar del todo hubo folleteo masaje etc, ala vuelta se cabreo pro que me vio mirando las apps de ligoteo para quedar con la proxima. de hecho quede con una en chakutak market por que tiene un puesto alli. y nos veremso hoy para folleteo. despues ese mismo dia quede con otra para ir a un roof bar cerca de asok

todas las tias me dicen que parece que tengo 10 años menos, voy a tener que cambiar la edad en mi perfil, aunque en las fotos segun ellas aparento mi edad.

hoy ire a la piscina y gimnasio como siempre. aun estoy buscando a la thai que me guste 100% física, personal y sexualmente jajaja veremos esta semana 

aqui las fotos de koh lan island









line-458563896748


Image line-458563896748 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












line-459046715094


Image line-459046715094 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












line-463906918706


Image line-463906918706 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












line-464571606398


Image line-464571606398 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












line-472908467661


Image line-472908467661 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












line-473554314584


Image line-473554314584 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












line-501507764333


Image line-501507764333 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












line-502127882179


Image line-502127882179 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












line-502887846024


Image line-502887846024 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












line-503412556024


Image line-503412556024 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












line-572672363667


Image line-572672363667 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Javier.Finance (4 Jul 2022)

Que coño es un condo? en q idioma habláis macho


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jul 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Que coño es un condo? en q idioma habláis macho



Condominio, piso en un pvto bloque.


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Jul 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Que coño es un condo? en q idioma habláis macho



Se le llama condominium. Basicamente son los apartamentos / estudios que tienen piscina gimansio seguridad etc. si es un bloque sin eso no seria un condominio si no un apartamento, al menos en terminos de aqui, diferentes a los españoles


----------



## Javier.Finance (4 Jul 2022)

y solo has ido a follar a tailandia?


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Jul 2022)

Me vas a ver pelear en Bangkok?


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Jul 2022)

no he ven


Javier.Finance dijo:


> y solo has ido a follar a tailandia?



ido a probar vivir aqui ya que quiero establecerme en asia, mi destino inicial era filipinas pero como son covidiotas no dejan pasar a purasangres. el folleteo es por pasa tiempo, tambien intengo buscar ideas de negocio por aqui, en filipinas si que tengo unas cuantas que ya realizo en españa


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Me vas a ver pelear en Bangkok?



si me dices donde cuando y como, si por que no?


----------



## Javier.Finance (4 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> no he ven
> 
> ido a probar vivir aqui ya que quiero establecerme en asia, mi destino inicial era filipinas pero como son covidiotas no dejan pasar a purasangres. el folleteo es por pasa tiempo, tambien intengo buscar ideas de negocio por aqui, en filipinas si que tengo unas cuantas que ya realizo en españa



Pero cuando se te acaben los 3 meses q harás?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Jul 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Pero cuando se te acaben los 3 meses q harás?



Salir y volver a entrar es lo que se estila ... o pedir quedarse allí.

Visto el percal no creo que vuelva.


----------



## superloki (4 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> no he ven
> 
> ido a probar vivir aqui ya que quiero establecerme en asia, mi destino inicial era filipinas pero como son covidiotas no dejan pasar a purasangres. el folleteo es por pasa tiempo, tambien intengo buscar ideas de negocio por aqui, en filipinas si que tengo unas cuantas que ya realizo en españa



Precisamente estoy viendo varios canales de expatriados en Filipinas, y por lo que cuentan hay muchas ventajas. Sin embargo, la vacuna es obligatoria y eso ya tira bastante para atrás. Aunque la quitarán, imagina que te pilla otra ola/pandemia por el país y te vienen con las tonterías de las vacunas, PCR, cuarentenas, etc. En Tailandia era así hasta bien poco, y creo que la mayoría de los países asiáticos son bastante paranoicos con este tema. ¿Ahora en Tailandia estás la cosa más calmadas con respecto al covid?

Por otro lado, estoy viendo que dada la cercanía con China, existe la posibilidad de ver fabricas y conocer proveedores para vender productos en USA, Europa o incluso otros países asiáticos. Es lo que están haciendo mucho expatriados por Filipinas y países colindantes. Yo tuve dos proveedores Chinos que funcionaba bastante bien, aunque todo se fue un poco al carajo cuando empezó la mierda de la plandemia. Ya no me fío mucho de las fronteras y que te puedan hacer alguna pirula con los pedidos. Sin embargo, estando por ahí lo veo más factible para controlarlo todo en persona. 

También estoy escuchando que si quieres montar el negocio en Filipinas o Tailandia, te ponen todo tipo de pegas. Seguir teniendo algo registrado en España tampoco es lo ideal por el tema de impuestos y el tema de autónomo. Le estoy dando vueltas para ver cual sería la mejor manera. Si hablas un poco de lo que vas viendo en este tema, te lo agradezco porque es importante si se está pensando en vivir en otro sitio.

Por otro lado, veo que estás disfrutando de tu estancia en todos los sentidos, que al final es lo que realmente importa...


----------



## Sin_Casa (5 Jul 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Pero cuando se te acaben los 3 meses q harás?



voy a volver a españa, ahora el tema visa run no lo contemplo quiero una residencia para dejar de pagar impuestos en españa y por tema covid restricciones aun no es mujy factible. El primer paso seria o convertir mi contrato a autonomo y montar empresa en estonia. Si no mi empresa me dijo que puedo estar fuera de españa solo 6 meses, cosa que no entiendo ya que el tema fiscal es cosa mia no suya.

el proximo año me gustaria ir a filipinas cuando quiten la mierda covid, quiero explorar diferetes paises. Lo primero es conseguir convertir mi contrato de remero asalariado a remero autonomo no español


----------



## Sin_Casa (5 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Salir y volver a entrar es lo que se estila ... o pedir quedarse allí.
> 
> Visto el percal no creo que vuelva.



la verdad que cero ganas de volver visto como esta todo, aunque aqui tambien hay inflaccion. Me he dado cuenta de que los condominios lso construyen bastatne mal pro ejemplo los cirstales no son dobles este edifico es de 2018 de AP que es en teoria de las buenas constructoras un Rytme

aqui la putada es la visa mi idea era filipinas cuando tenian visa de jubilado a lso 35 que solo tenias que depositar 50K USD o comprar un condo por al menos ese valor. Aqui se comenta que quieren hacer una visa de nomada digital pero veremos como va.


----------



## Sin_Casa (5 Jul 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Precisamente estoy viendo varios canales de expatriados en Filipinas, y por lo que cuentan hay muchas ventajas. Sin embargo, la vacuna es obligatoria y eso ya tira bastante para atrás. Aunque la quitarán, imagina que te pilla otra ola/pandemia por el país y te vienen con las tonterías de las vacunas, PCR, cuarentenas, etc. En Tailandia era así hasta bien poco, y creo que la mayoría de los países asiáticos son bastante paranoicos con este tema. ¿Ahora en Tailandia estás la cosa más calmadas con respecto al covid?
> 
> Por otro lado, estoy viendo que dada la cercanía con China, existe la posibilidad de ver fabricas y conocer proveedores para vender productos en USA, Europa o incluso otros países asiáticos. Es lo que están haciendo mucho expatriados por Filipinas y países colindantes. Yo tuve dos proveedores Chinos que funcionaba bastante bien, aunque todo se fue un poco al carajo cuando empezó la mierda de la plandemia. Ya no me fío mucho de las fronteras y que te puedan hacer alguna pirula con los pedidos. Sin embargo, estando por ahí lo veo más factible para controlarlo todo en persona.
> 
> ...



Si en filipinas solo dejan entrar vacunados, lo de la vacuna obligatoria lo dudo, pero no lo se, basicamente por que si no pueden controlar quien paga impuestos no van a controalr quien se vacuna. Aqui en tailandia ya etan poneindo la 4 y 5 y van todos de cabeza la verdad estan muy acojonados pero luego hablas con e3llos y te dicen que si quie parece que no funciona peor siguen poniéndosela, creo que el problema de los dos paises filipinas y tailandia es que la gente no conoce nada sus leyes y tampoco los gobiernos las publican tipo boe

En ambos paises para negocios necesitas tener un socio local estoy mas puesto en filipinas por que usan ingles y tambien por que conozco filipinos en madrid con lso que hago negocios de tema de sus papeles y renovacion. Mi idea seria un negocio tipo consultora, con poca infraestructura, aunque lo que me gustaria seria tipo agricultura etc, epro eso implica mucha mierda. El tema filipinas es la corrupcion y elegir bien al socio, siempre se dice que una mujer o casarte es la mejor opcion pero claro tienes que casarte con alguien que sepa de negocios y por lo que estoy viendo aqui en tailandia y vi en filipinas la gente puede estar "formada" pero tiene poco conocimiento en general, muchas veces les pregunto cosas basicas y no saben responderme, Lei que en filipinas los abogados muchos no tenian ni puta idea.... y no me extraña pro que los filipinos se montan cada pelicual de oyen algo y lo transforman en lo completamente distinto. ( tengo mucho conocido filipino en madrid)

Despues de la chapa, importar exportar tambien es una opcion de hecho tenía pensado traer cierto producto español que aqii podria triunfar si se vende bien y se podria fabricar pero lo mismo necesitaría ciertos contactos que espero conocer. La chavala del tiburón creo que puede ser buena candidata se la ve lista, a ver si este fin de semana hablo con ella de negocios.

Respecto al covid aqui solo tienes lso termometros en los centros comerciales y metro que es una mierda pasfas la mano o te escanea pero ni dios lo mira, como los detectores de metal, de pcr atk creo que solo al entrar al pais ahora gente me comenta que si hay otra ola de covid pero lo ocultan, ya le dije yo de covid o efecto de la vacuna


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Jul 2022)

Pues ahora mismo tengo en mi casa a una "tia" buena, y pongo tia ente comillas pro que tiene coño pero creo que nacio hombre..... y si me la he follado


os resumo el dia de ayer.

El finde me voy de viaje con mi amiga la del peluche vamos a hun hian en su coche. Por la tarde tuve una cita con una simpatica la hcavala pero no se que esta buscando la he dicho de vernos el viernes no se si querra, por que parecia que queria estar mas tiempo ayer pero ya habia cerrado otra cita para ver una "pelicula" con esta que os comento al principio. La chic@ esta buena tiene un culao pechos pequeños muy femenina y tine copo pero hay algo que no me cuadra y es como se siente el coño al follar y un poco la voz. He visto que esta mañana se ha metido dos pastillas gordas y se que los tran que se operan y hormnan las toman. La verdad me da palo preguntarle y es raro que no haya dicho nada ya que aqui es muy nornal ellas mismo lo dicen.

Al principio pensaba que estaba un poco loca o venia colocada pero es de personalidad alegre. De cuerpo es mas baja que yo no como otros que los ves y sabes que son tios. La verdad que es bastante cariñosa pero tengo la mosca tras la oreja

Os dire el desenlace, esta tarde quedo con otra que se jodio el pie y ya esta bien a ver que tal


----------



## Hans_Asperger (6 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues ahora mismo tengo en mi casa a una "tia" buena, y pongo tia ente comillas pro que tiene coño pero creo que nacio hombre..... y si me la he follado
> 
> 
> os resumo el dia de ayer.
> ...



"No homo" y tal...  ... pero vamos a ver... ¿¿¿ las tetas eran de plástico ???; ¿¿¿ el coño lubricaba de manera natural, o se echó ella lubricante ??? Siempre hay pequeñas "clues" para dilucidar si es "cis" o "trans"...


----------



## mistel (6 Jul 2022)

Que intriga, esperando al desenlace me hayo


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> "No homo" y tal...  ... pero vamos a ver... ¿¿¿ las tetas eran de plástico ???; ¿¿¿ el coño lubricaba de manera natural, o se echó ella lubricante ??? Siempre hay pequeñas "clues" para dilucidar si es "cis" o "trans"...



Tetas pequeñas no operadas, coño lubircaba si pero costaba meterla y no se lo notaba raro como muerto como decia el hermano de amador cuando se follo a la hija del recio jajajajajja. de cara puede ser que tenga una operacion pero es bastante normal aqui. eso si un clitoris bastante grande ( no no era una minipolla ni tenia huevos que os conozco jajaja)


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Jul 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Que intriga, esperando al desenlace me hayo



y yo jajaja croe que tendre que preguntarle, luego subire una foto de la el susodicho


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues ahora mismo tengo en mi casa a una "tia" buena, y pongo tia ente comillas pro que tiene coño pero creo que nacio hombre..... y si me la he follado
> 
> 
> os resumo el dia de ayer.
> ...



Comprueba si tiene prostata !!!.


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Comprueba si tiene prostata !!!.



Pero para eso tengo que meter dedo en el culo profundamente y aun asi no sabria como detectar la prostata jajja. consejo de como detectarla?


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pero para eso tengo que meter dedo en el culo profundamente y aun asi no sabria como detectar la prostata jajja. consejo de como detectarla?



Estamos en la misma situacion, totalmente lego en la materia !!!.


----------



## tomy (6 Jul 2022)

Up


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estamos en la misma situacion, totalmente lego en la materia !!!.



jajaja se agradece la sugerencia. Le he ensañado las fotos a mi amiga la del peluche y me dice que es chica, pero sigo sin fiarme jajaja


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Jul 2022)

Bueno resumen de hoy poca cosa lo que os he contado y ahora quedare para cenar con una que tengo pendiente. Creo que habla poco ingles pero en la foto parecia tener buenas tetas asi que espero que caiga, viene algo lesionada por que se jodio un pie ya os dire. Esta si no tengo dudas que es tia jajajjaja

Ayer comi un costillar brutal cerca d emi casa 50 cm por 400 bath, costilla de cerdo muy suave. tengo que probar a comerme el de 1 metro que son 800 baths


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

Hilo para viajeros, las Visayas os esperan burbujos...


----------



## Sin_Casa (7 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hilo para viajeros, las Visayas os esperan burbujos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1113972
> Ver archivo adjunto 1113974
> Ver archivo adjunto 1113975



las visayas te refieres a filipinas? han quitado ya la restriccion para no kakunados?


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> las visayas te refieres a filipinas? han quitado ya la restriccion para no kakunados?



Creo que de momento todo sigue igual, la region de las Visayas, es la mas espectacular de las Filipinas, en paisajes y selvas, hablan chabacano, que tiene muchas palabras españolas, pero es una zona donde secuestran a muchos occidentales.
Para Tindear Duro, Manila Manda, hay mas mujeres disponibles y es mas seguro, a las txortinas filipinas la diferencia de edad no les importa, hay que aprovechar esas mujeres catolicas y tradicionales.


----------



## Sin_Casa (7 Jul 2022)

Bueno, pues os cuento el dia de hoy.
Odisea para la visa, no por el papeleo, si no por el lugar.

Pido cita en el lugar donde suponía que debía de ir, un centro comercial donde se ha movido temporalmente la oficina y cuando llego me dicen que mi visa al ser de 60 dias es en la oficina central a 35 minutos a pata ( me decia la moza que cogiera una moto taxi, pero paso porque sin casco no me la juego)

asi que andando a pata por el bangkok profundo tipo polígono industrial, zona de oficina aquí las fotos del paseito, y un video también








20220707-103602


Image 20220707-103602 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-103603


Image 20220707-103603 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-103608


Image 20220707-103608 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-103609


Image 20220707-103609 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-104037


Image 20220707-104037 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-104617


Image 20220707-104617 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-104621


Image 20220707-104621 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-104624


Image 20220707-104624 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-102936


Image 20220707-102936 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-103008


Image 20220707-103008 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





video









VEED - 20220707_104949.mp4


Make stunning videos with a single click. Cut, trim, crop, add subtitles and more. Online, no account needed. Try it now, free. VEED




www.veed.io






llego a la oficina y despues de hacerme rellenar un papel dond eme decia si habia estado con contacto de COVID y mierdas varias paso a renovar la visa, cuando me doy cuenta que perdí las fotos que llevaba ( se quedaron en la otra focina) asi que rápidamente me toca ir a hacer unas fotos que menos mal el edificio ese de inmigracion tiene un puto centro comercial dentro. asi que 100 baht las fotos mas 240 de las anteriores. Vuelvo y nada mas llegar me llaman, le doy los papeles al mozo que perdia algo de aceite y ni preguntas ni nada, solo que le sacara otra copia del pasaporte mas grande, asi que de vuelta a abajo y arriba.

Tenía miedo que me preguntaran por el formulario tm30 que debe rellnar el casero y la del airbnb lo hizo tarde, pero ni una pregunta. pago 1900 y extensión por 30 dias.

Antes de irme me agencio unos dumpling y un zumo, 50 y 30 respectivamente uy vuelta a por las fotos perdidas









20220707-101206


Image 20220707-101206 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-101208


Image 20220707-101208 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-101532


Image 20220707-101532 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





aquí podéis ver el centro comercial donde volví a comprar un buble tea por 24 bath menos de 1 euros









20220707-105708


Image 20220707-105708 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-110608


Image 20220707-110608 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-110717


Image 20220707-110717 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





en el tren vuelta para casa , aqui mas fotos de la estacion tambien unso monjes que vi en el metro (mrt) por cierto se puede pagar el mrt con la tarjeta de credito de contacto asi que mucho mas facil y comodo sin chuparse colas









20220707-110926


Image 20220707-110926 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-111410


Image 20220707-111410 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-111816


Image 20220707-111816 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-111840


Image 20220707-111840 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-111934


Image 20220707-111934 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-111937


Image 20220707-111937 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-114201


Image 20220707-114201 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-114203


Image 20220707-114203 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-115405


Image 20220707-115405 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co






Resumen mujeril, pues ayer quede con la que os comente, tipica prototipo de thai 33 poco ingles de clase baja trabaja de limpiadora, aunque venia vestida un poco tipo putilla callejera. tetas grandecillas y pezonaco, creo que es madre po rel cuerpo. 3 polvos 2 de noche 1 de mañana encuanto la tocabas ya estaba muy mojada, maquina folladora, es a la que me he follado mas en una noche.

creo que voy a mepezar a dejar las citas y formar mi harén ya tengo un numero considerable para repetir de mozas aun asi no dejare de lado si algo nuevo bueno se asoma. Hoy he quedado con otra a ver que tal, os dire


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> creo que voy a mepezar a dejar las citas y formar mi harén ya tengo un numero considerable para repetir de mozas aun asi no dejare de lado si algo nuevo bueno se asoma. Hoy he quedado con otra a ver que tal, os dire



Fotografias de las mozas o el hilo se cae, macho...


----------



## superloki (7 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Bueno, pues os cuento el dia de hoy.
> Odisea para la visa, no por el papeleo, si no por el lugar.
> 
> Pido cita en el lugar donde suponía que debía de ir, un centro comercial donde se ha movido temporalmente la oficina y cuando llego me dicen que mi visa al ser de 60 dias es en la oficina central a 35 minutos a pata ( me decia la moza que cogiera una moto taxi, pero paso porque sin casco no me la juego)
> ...



Vaya contraste con los edificios modernos y las chabolas de abajo con gente viviendo en la absoluta insalubridad. La verdad es que esas zonas tipo polígono suelen ser iguales en todas partes. Son bastante deprimentes, pero al final siempre toca ir para alguna gestión. Por lo demás, enhorabuena por tu gran labor documentando cosas que no veremos en "Callejeros"...


----------



## Sin_Casa (7 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Fotografias de las mozas o el hilo se cae, macho...



Pues aqui las fotos
esta es la que me folle ayer la del circulo rojo, las otras sus amiga y hermana me ha dicho si iba este finde con ellas de fiesta pero ya tengo el viaje planeado, a ver si se da otra ocasion









20220707-180524


Image 20220707-180524 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





aqui tenemso a la que os dije que no se si es mujer o nacio hombre y se ha puesto coño. hoy me queria mandar comida del restaurante italaino donde trabaja pero la dije que no, tenia que haber aceptado pero no quiero que luego vayan diciendo te hice esto lo otro bla bla. La vere el lunes y la vouy a preguntar a ver como saco el tema...









20220707-180627


Image 20220707-180627 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-180604


Image 20220707-180604 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220707-180543


Image 20220707-180543 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





y aqui la que se le murio el novio americano fregando lso platos cuando la invite a cenar mañana la vere, veremos a ver que pasa









1656594307423


Image 1656594307423 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Sin_Casa (7 Jul 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Vaya contraste con los edificios modernos y las chabolas de abajo con gente viviendo en la absoluta insalubridad. La verdad es que esas zonas tipo polígono suelen ser iguales en todas partes. Son bastante deprimentes, pero al final siempre toca ir para alguna gestión. Por lo demás, enhorabuena por tu gran labor documentando cosas que no veremos en "Callejeros"...



Si la verdad que el resto de casas eran normales, me ha sorprendido esa zona junto al rio, las otras que veis en la carretera son restaurantes que es normal que sean asi. Estaban levantando un complejo nuevo tienia pinta de oficinas o edificio gubernamental. 
Ire documentando mas cosas podeis hacer peticiones


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jul 2022)

Estan todas percutibles...


----------



## Sin_Casa (7 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estan todas percutibles...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1114967



Mi primer pensamiento ha sido un trio, algo que tengo que hacer aqui gratis o pagando jajjaa. pèro claro no se lo iba a decir a ella que me prehgunta que si me follo aqui a muchbas, ya le he dicho que no  Mella me dijo que era su primer farang, pero no me lo creo obiamente jajjaa


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (7 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> otro dato de interés, 30 GB en teléfono móvil para 3 meses ( 30Gb por mes) 899 baths unos 25 euros por los 3 meses true move



¿Sabes si hay opciones asequibles de internet 4G de al menos 100GB al mes?


----------



## Sin_Casa (8 Jul 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> ¿Sabes si hay opciones asequibles de internet 4G de al menos 100GB al mes?



Pues quizas esta, es la compañia mas cara,






Welcome to AIS One-2-Call! – LIVE DIGITAL, LIVE MORE


AIS 4G ADVANCED NEW WORLD NEW EXPERIENCE



www.ais.th





tambien tienes true move, ( yo tengo aqui los 30 GB mes y es 5 G 






แพ็กเกจ และ โปรโมชั่นซิมทรูมูฟ เอช 4G แบบเติมเงิน ที่แรงที่สุดทั่วไทย- TrueMove H







www.true.th




pero no encounetro nada alli, de todas formas hay michso sitios con wifi aqui el condo tiene wifi en las zonas comunes y obviamente la habitación


----------



## Sin_Casa (8 Jul 2022)

Pues la experiencia de ayer no fue gran cosa, la chavla vino a las 20:30 y me dijo que luego a las 22 habia quedado con unso amigso que si quiria unirme, pero aqui a las 12 no hay metro y apso de pillar taxi asi que le dije que no, cenamos y poco mas, ya se me quitaron las ganas, aunque la vi interesada en haber estdo mas tiempo pero la despache para que no llegar tarde.

Hoy quedo con la del novio fallecido de nuevo y mañana de viaje os subire fotos del viaje que me he comprado un samsung S22 ultra 512 gigas y 12 de ram por 1100 eurso nuevo, aqui estan mas baratos, tendre luego que descontarel dinero que recuperare del tax refound


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estan todas percutibles...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1114967



Parece que son tíos.

Pero bueno, hoyja.


----------



## Sin_Casa (8 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Parece que son tíos.
> 
> Pero bueno, hoyja.



La que me folle es tia que tiene hijo y se nota en el cuerpo, las otras no lo se jaja


----------



## Sin_Casa (8 Jul 2022)

Bueno antes de irme a cenar tengo un rato y queria comentaros algunso datos curiosos.
Aqui muchas chicas me han contado sus citas con otros blancos y la verdad que parece que todo lo que viene aqui de occidenatels son bastante mierdas, tal como largarse, dar planto ser mal educados o irse sin pagar y dejarles el pastel. Y estas chcias que me lo han contado no era la tipica puta de nana, si no chcias normales y bastante dulces que ya nos gustaria tener en españa. 
Por lo general aqui las chicas son muy educadas simpaticas y dulces. Las hay que quieren el bragetazo me he encontrado a 2 pero se las cala a la primera y se las manda a la mierda pero el 95% quieren una relacion, de hecho es "complicado" encontrar tias que quieran solo folleteo y adios, todas las qu eme he folado han querido repetir y me han escrito varias veces.

Respecto a los blancos, entiendo que no quieran relacion ya que aqui hay barralibre, pero por ejemplo el otro dia una me contaba que dejo a su novio pro que le daba a la droga, un americano, y que solo iba de fiesta con lso amigos y eso a ella no le gustaba.

sinceramente si me quedase aqui, hecharse novia seria es muy facil y hay muy buenas candidatas.


----------



## bangkoriano (8 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues la experiencia de ayer no fue gran cosa, la chavla vino a las 20:30 y me dijo que luego a las 22 habia quedado con unso amigso que si quiria unirme, pero aqui a las 12 no hay metro y apso de pillar taxi asi que le dije que no, cenamos y poco mas, ya se me quitaron las ganas, aunque la vi interesada en haber estdo mas tiempo pero la despache para que no llegar tarde.
> 
> Hoy quedo con la del novio fallecido de nuevo y mañana de viaje os subire fotos del viaje que me he comprado un samsung S22 ultra 512 gigas y 12 de ram por 1100 eurso nuevo, aqui estan mas baratos, tendre luego que descontarel dinero que recuperare del tax refound



Además papeleo en el aeropuerto y las colas en VAT Refund, de la cantidad a percibir aplican impuestos, mejor haz
números, a veces no compensa.


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Además papeleo en el aeropuerto y las colas en VAT Refund, de la cantidad a percibir aplican impuestos, mejor haz
> números, a veces no compensa.



los 1100 fue lo que pague sin aplicar el retorno de impuestos, en España lo venden por 1600 el mismo modelo. Aquí el iva es 7%.


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Jul 2022)

Bueno aqui son las 8 de la mañana, ayer quede con la chavala que se le murio el novio y esta mañana se ha ido, hay buena quimica y feeling asi que la vere a lo largo de mi estancia aqui, en el sexo bien no es una bomba sexual pero gime como las pelis porno japonesas y lo tiene muy estrecho jajaja

a ver como cuadro la proxima semana por que me viene a visitar mi madre 2 semanas y estare liado con ella, asi que de folleteo estare 2 semanas a pan y agua

ahora a las 8;30 ire a la casa de mi amiga pra irnos de viaje, que me iba a venir a buscar pero al final me toca ir por que esta hacinedo cosas, vaya personaja jajaja, ya os mandare fotos del road trip


----------



## bangkoriano (9 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> los 1100 fue lo que pague sin aplicar el retorno de impuestos, en España lo venden por 1600 el mismo modelo. Aquí el iva es 7%.



Los precios de móviles fluctúan mucho, desde que salga otro modelo cae el precio, además a ese importe que pagaste tienes que sumar la comisión en el cambio de moneda, tipo de garantía, servicio técnico, etc. Ahora sin comisión está el bath frente al euro a 36, llegó a estar a 50.
Y según dónde compres, desde Paragon, Central, MBK, Ekkamai, Fortune Town, Pantip, etc tienen diferentes cobertura postventa.

Hay lugares con mejores precios, originales que se "caen" del container.


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Los precios de móviles fructuan mucho, desde que salga otro modelo cae el precio, además a ese importe que pagaste tienes que sumar la comisión en el cambio de moneda, tipo de garantía, servicio técnico, etc. Ahora sin comisión está el bath frente al euro a 36, llegó a estar a 50.
> Y según dónde compres, desde Paragon, Central, MBK, Ekkamai, Fortune Town, Pantip, etc tienen diferentes cobertura postventa.
> 
> Hay lugares con mejores precios, originales que se "caen" del container.



Pues lo compre en la tienda de samsung y como te comento precio de conversion en ese momento ya que converti los euros a bath con wise.  en españa son 1600, y si claro que dentro de 1 año este telefono valdra mucho menos, pero el tema era comprarlo ahroa y ver cuanto menos era en comparacion con españa en ese mismo momento.

Tu vives aqui en bkk de forma permanente?


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Jul 2022)

Pues he vuelto del viaje de Hua hin, la verdad que me ha gustado bastante lugar con una playa muy larga para caminar como las de españa y bastante tranquilo.

Fui con mi amiga la del peluche y al final terminamos follando asi que ya ha pasado de amig aa folla amiga o lo que sea, el polvo bueno normal quizás algo cortados porque no era nuestra intención terminar asi, pero bueno este marte la veo con su otra amiga, que esta mas buena que ella y me va a traer mango seco de regalo jajjaa. a ver si me la hago. No estaria mal un trio pero ya me ha dicho esta que no le gustan.

aquí unas fotso de unos templos y la playa de noche, tenia un mercado interesante pero algo caro cicada market, y hoy fuimos a un mercado flotante, pero estaba muerto, tanto por la hora y por la falta de turistas









20220709-212012


Image 20220709-212012 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220710-101113


Image 20220710-101113 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220710-101202


Image 20220710-101202 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220710-124234


Image 20220710-124234 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220710-141249


Image 20220710-141249 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220710-142310


Image 20220710-142310 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












RUIDb3ecdf30a8364cb5b8e9ad13d1263491


Image RUIDb3ecdf30a8364cb5b8e9ad13d1263491 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Uno de los templos llenos de monos de mierda, que les estaba haciendo una foto y venían a atacarme los hijos de puta, me dan un asco los macacos esos

Aqui mi amiga que me iba con ese sombrero parecía una china mas que thai jaja









20220709-144904


Image 20220709-144904 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Ahora dentro de unos minutos vendrá la que os dije que sentí el coño raro y no sabía si había nacido tío y se había operado. Me mando fotos de pequeña y se la ve niña y tiene exactamente la misma cara, asi que cirugia plastica en la cara no tiene. creo que es una chica pero quizas pregunte ante la duda.


----------



## Mark_ (10 Jul 2022)

Muy interesante el hilo.

¿Cuánto cuesta vivir allí? Me refiero a los gastos fijos viviendo en un sitio normalito, nada de sitios cochambrosos ni tampoco de lujo. 

¿Cómo de caro es el ocio?

¿Cuál es el sueldo mínimo que consideras necesario para que un español se vaya una temporada a teletrabajar allí?


----------



## bangkoriano (10 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues lo compre en la tienda de samsung y como te comento precio de conversion en ese momento ya que converti los euros a bath con wise.  en españa son 1600, y si claro que dentro de 1 año este telefono valdra mucho menos, pero el tema era comprarlo ahroa y ver cuanto menos era en comparacion con españa en ese mismo momento.
> 
> Tu vives aqui en bkk de forma permanente?



Desde el 92 largas temporadas.


----------



## Sin_Casa (11 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Desde el 92 largas temporadas.



Habras visto un gran gran, cambio desde esa fecha hasta ahora. Has comprado condo o alquilas? yo estuve barajando la opcion sobretodo para alquilarlo como arbnb pero me estoy dando cuenta de que las calidades de muchos dejan que desear, pro ejemplo este mio es del 2018 y no tiene doble acristalamiento. Has intentado abrir algun tipo de negocio o algo? mi idea es moverme al sudeste asiatico de hecho estos 3 meses son una prueba pero aun sin decidir que pais ya que me gustaria visitar otros antes.


----------



## Sin_Casa (11 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo.
> 
> ¿Cuánto cuesta vivir allí? Me refiero a los gastos fijos viviendo en un sitio normalito, nada de sitios cochambrosos ni tampoco de lujo.
> 
> ...



Pues vivir aqui en sitios lujosos no cuesta mucho si consigues un contrato de 6 meses o 1 año de una casa puedes pagar unos 300 o 350 eurso por un estudio con piscina gimansio seguridad privada. yo pago 580 pro que es un airbnb y es mas caro.

el ocio depende el que te guste, desde comer por 1,5 o 2 euros en la calle o en las zonas de comida barata de lso centros comerciales, hasta comer por 5 o 10 euros en restaurantes medio alto, o comida de lujo.

yo diria que unos 1700 o 2000 limpios seria lo bueno, aunque hechando cuentas con 1000 euros podrias vivir en bkk, hay otras zonas mas baratas pero aqui tienes de todo y es facil moverse sin saber el idioma local. con 100 euros quizas el ocio se te quedase pequeño y considerando que tendrias que entrar y salir del pais ya que ahora mismo no hay visas para nomadas digitales ni nada parecido. hay otras cosas pero no compensas, si quieres mas detalles te puedo contar

Gracias, me alegro que te guste el hilo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Pues muy buen hilo, no descarto irme contigo y no es broma.


----------



## Mark_ (11 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues vivir aqui en sitios lujosos no cuesta mucho si consigues un contrato de 6 meses o 1 año de una casa puedes pagar unos 300 o 350 eurso por un estudio con piscina gimansio seguridad privada. yo pago 580 pro que es un airbnb y es mas caro.
> 
> el ocio depende el que te guste, desde comer por 1,5 o 2 euros en la calle o en las zonas de comida barata de lso centros comerciales, hasta comer por 5 o 10 euros en restaurantes medio alto, o comida de lujo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Voy a empezar un curro nuevo de soporte administrativo en el que me dan 100% de teletrabajo y la verdad es que me vendría muy bien cambiar de aires y vivir nuevas experiencias, y el sudeste asiático siempre me ha llamado mucho la atención.

El problema es que mi salario será de 18.000€b/anuales, lo que creo que se quedan unos 1.200€ netos con las extras prorrateadas. 

Irse al otro lado del mundo con ese sueldo no creo que sea una buena idea, aunque ganas no me faltan.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

@Sin_Casa con 200k limpio de polvo y paja que tal se viviría por allí?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Por cierto la historia de la directiva con la que quedaste, me suena, mucho ego y luego muy sumisas. Si era buena tía, lo mismo has perdido una pequeña oportunidad de contactos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Perdonar que no postease pero no me dejaba entrar con la vpn que tenia, asi que ahora he cambiado y me deja, no se por cuanto tiempo
> 
> os cuento mis jugadas y os respondo a preguntas.
> 
> ...



Una pena, esto decía


----------



## Sin_Casa (12 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> Voy a empezar un curro nuevo de soporte administrativo en el que me dan 100% de teletrabajo y la verdad es que me vendría muy bien cambiar de aires y vivir nuevas experiencias, y el sudeste asiático siempre me ha llamado mucho la atención.
> 
> ...



Quizas vayas algo justo por el tema de que necesitas un airbnb y son más caros, puedes mirar precios, mi recomendación es que hagas la prueba por estar 2 meses no pierdes absolutamente nada y asi sabes cuanto te gastarias y sobretodo si la ciudad o el país esta hecho para ti. Lo mas importante es que no vas a tene esa espina ahi clavada de tuve la oportunidad y no lo hice. Cualquier cosa me preguntas que te respondere encantado


----------



## Sin_Casa (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pues muy buen hilo, no descarto irme contigo y no es broma.



Gracias, pues cuando quieras, yo estare hasta el 8 de septiembre, y segun vaya todo en 2023 vuelva, me gustaria estar 6 meses pero no se si realmente dan visa para 6 meses o se puede extender.



Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> @Sin_Casa con 200k limpio de polvo y paja que tal se viviría por allí?



Te refieres con 200k ahorrados? dependeria de tu nivel de vida y gasto y tabien de si los inviertes en algo que te pueda generar pasivo, digamso que un condo tipo estudio esta en torno 70 80k quizas puedas comprar 2 y alquilarlos y tu vivir en un tercero que sea antiguo que son mas baratos



Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Por cierto la historia de la directiva con la que quedaste, me suena, mucho ego y luego muy sumisas. Si era buena tía, lo mismo has perdido una pequeña oportunidad de contactos



Me dio pena po rlo que dices de contactos y por que no era mala chcia solo eso muy fria algo muy raro, joder si en el bar estaba palote pero fue llegar a la casa y el pluff jajajaja. 

pero bueno ahora ya me he quedado con un numero de tias ahora os cuento la situacion de ayer




Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Una pena, esto decía


----------



## Sin_Casa (12 Jul 2022)

Bueno como os comente, domingo noche y lunes estuve con la chica que no sabia si habia nacido hombre. He de confirmaros que es mujer ya que hoy le ha venido la regla ... asi que misterio resuelto

Estuviemso todo el lunes junto comiendo y cenando ella pago la comida y yo la cena. fuimos a cenar a un restaurante frente Wat arun que es el templo que veis en la fotos, la verdad que el sitio muy bien y con ella también, 









20220711-211218


Image 20220711-211218 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220711-195727


Image 20220711-195727 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220711-195713


Image 20220711-195713 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Es una chcia bastnte dulce pero con deficit de atencion muchas veces. en el sexo bien sobreotod la cara de guarra que pone al chuparla me pone mucho. Hoy intentamos el anal pero la dolia jajaja.

Como trabaja en un hotel solo libra domingo y lunes asi que sera los dias que nos vemaos, pero no en dos semanas ya que el sabado que viene, mi madre llega a bkk y estare con ella e iremos a puket una semana.

Creo que voy a dejar las citas de lado ya que tengo 3 tias con las que quedar asiduamente y otras 5 a las que podria lllamar cuando quiseira. eso si no cierro la puerta por si aparece algun pivonaco o alguna que me alivie cuando estas no puedan jajajja.


Mi eleccion es , esta chica, mi amiga la que me tire y la veo hoy, y la que se le murio el novio. Tambien esta la thai que salia con las amigas en la foto pero el problema es que no habla inglés muy bien y muchas veces no nos entendemos, pero creo que la veré el viernes con las amigas... ya os contaré

Esta noche roof bar con mi amiga y su amiga que esta buena, voy a ver si puedo tirarle los trastos, aunque despues de follar con la otra no se que puede salir de ahi.... Pero la vida es un juego y hay que jugar jajaj


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Me alegro tío.

El tema de los 200k que te decía para estar allí, sin currar y naturalizarme

Cual es la renta media mensual que estimas para vivir bien? Buena casa, Comida, lujos materiales, etc.





Sin_Casa dijo:


> Bueno como os comente, domingo noche y lunes estuve con la chica que no sabia si habia nacido hombre. He de confirmaros que es mujer ya que hoy le ha venido la regla ... asi que misterio resuelto
> 
> Estuviemso todo el lunes junto comiendo y cenando ella pago la comida y yo la cena. fuimos a cenar a un restaurante frente Wat arun que es el templo que veis en la fotos, la verdad que el sitio muy bien y con ella también,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin_Casa (12 Jul 2022)

Los luijos tiene el mismo precio que en españa, si a lujos te refieres un rolex un mercedes etc, quizas algo mas en algunso sectores algo menso en otro por tema impuestos. por ejemplo el galaxy s22 ultra me ha cosrtado 1100 en españa el mismo modleo son 1600 512 gb y 12 ram

La naturalizacion o adquirir ka nacionalidad no recuerdo si son 5 o 10 años y necesitas pasar exame thai etc, con una renta de 2000 al mes o 1500 se vive aqui bien, ya que por 350 400 tienes condo con psiicna gimansio para mi eso es lujo a precio barato. ya luego depende que mas quieras tener aqui hay gente que se levanta 3000 y 4000 al mes en algunso sectores y otros que vivien con muy poco como 200 euros.
Creo que con la thai elite visa no puedes adquirir nacionalidad necesitarias casarte o encontrar curro, quizas con la nueva visa que van ha hacer. No se que edad tienes pero piensa que 200k si obtuvieras un 10% de yeild serian 20 al año es decir 1600 mes, con eso se puede vivir aqui

No se si te ayuda la respuesta jeje


----------



## _V_ (12 Jul 2022)

¿Que tal el madmax por ahí?


----------



## Sin_Casa (12 Jul 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> ¿Que tal el madmax por ahí?



pues si te refieres a delincuencia, la habra pero yo no la he visto en ningun momento he vuelto andado a las 12 y 1 de la mañna unos 2 km solo, lo mas mad max el trafico. por cierto conduci por aqui, no bkk y conjducen de puta pena, las infrastrucutras no son malas pero no saben conducir, y lo del cambio de sentido en medio de una "autovia " a 120 pues ....

Eso si hay negros pro nana que seguro venden droga, no se si es un puto plan mundial lo de repartir morenos por todos los paises pro que estos no han venido en patera aqui


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Los luijos tiene el mismo precio que en españa, si a lujos te refieres un rolex un mercedes etc, quizas algo mas en algunso sectores algo menso en otro por tema impuestos. por ejemplo el galaxy s22 ultra me ha cosrtado 1100 en españa el mismo modleo son 1600 512 gb y 12 ram
> 
> La naturalizacion o adquirir ka nacionalidad no recuerdo si son 5 o 10 años y necesitas pasar exame thai etc, con una renta de 2000 al mes o 1500 se vive aqui bien, ya que por 350 400 tienes condo con psiicna gimansio para mi eso es lujo a precio barato. ya luego depende que mas quieras tener aqui hay gente que se levanta 3000 y 4000 al mes en algunso sectores y otros que vivien con muy poco como 200 euros.
> Creo que con la thai elite visa no puedes adquirir nacionalidad necesitarias casarte o encontrar curro, quizas con la nueva visa que van ha hacer. No se que edad tienes pero piensa que 200k si obtuvieras un 10% de yeild serian 20 al año es decir 1600 mes, con eso se puede vivir aqui
> ...



Gracias, 40 castañas, mi idea es tirar el año que viene a vivir la vida y a follarme tailandesas en PTK o BKK y encontrar alguna chorti para hacerla madre y terminar mis días en una hamaca.

Ves viable pillar, casa maja por 100k comprar dos para arrendar a 50k y vivir de cual langosto?


----------



## Sin_Casa (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Gracias, 40 castañas, mi idea es tirar el año que viene a vivir la vida y a follarme tailandesas en PTK o BKK y encontrar alguna chorti para hacerla madre y terminar mis días en una hamaca.
> 
> Ves viable pillar, casa maja por 100k comprar dos para arrendar a 50k y vivir de cual langosto?



si a casa te reiferes a casita no condo, me lo pensaria ya que el extranjero no puede comprar la tierra, podrias comprar la casa y arendar el terreno etc, por 50k en pataya quizas si haya pero no creo que cogieses mas de 200 o 400 por cada uno 400 en airbnb. aqui el retorno por alquiler de casa no es muy bueno.

Yo te recomiendo que si nunca has estado te vengas y vivas la experiencia pra ver si te gusta o no. con 40 si estas bienn conservado te va a dar para follar mucho y con chortinas.

pillate una visa de estudiante de alguna mierda o de thai seria buena opcion


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> si a casa te reiferes a casita no condo, me lo pensaria ya que el extranjero no puede comprar la tierra, podrias comprar la casa y arendar el terreno etc, por 50k en pataya quizas si haya pero no creo que cogieses mas de 200 o 400 por cada uno 400 en airbnb. aqui el retorno por alquiler de casa no es muy bueno.
> 
> Yo te recomiendo que si nunca has estado te vengas y vivas la experiencia pra ver si te gusta o no. con 40 si estas bienn conservado te va a dar para follar mucho y con chortinas.
> 
> pillate una visa de estudiante de alguna mierda o de thai seria buena opcion



Pues, pillaré condo y arrendarlos.

El tema es que me la suda, ya busco vivir la vida, pillar chortipremiums, putas y mujeres serviciales y no currar.


No mucho más. Pero no aguanto dos años más currando en dirección como estoy ahora.

De la kakuna como van allí? Las chortis se han pinchado mucho como en hezpain?


----------



## Sin_Casa (12 Jul 2022)

Pues de la vacuna aqui estan todas pinchadas, y repinchadas, yo las digo que no estoy pinchado y solo se sorprenden pero ya esta, se dejan pinchar por mi despues jajajajja. Aqui tiene obsesion con el covid pero salvo para entrar que me pidieron el antigeno nada mas, ya no hay que llevar mascarilla aunque la llevan todos, pero si tu no la llevas no pasa nada, solo me la pongo en el metro no por mi si no por si me dice alguno algo aqui no le puedo mandar a a la mierda por el idioma

en esta web puedes ver le mercado de vivienda






Properties for Sale in Thailand. 37,835 Homes Starting From ฿1,300,000


Properties for sale in Thailand - best prices guaranteed starting from ฿1,300,000! Call now and schedule your viewing for one of our 37,835 properties!




propertyscout.co.th


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues de la vacuna aqui estan todas pinchadas, y repinchadas, yo las digo que no estoy pinchado y solo se sorprenden pero ya esta, se dejan pinchar por mi despues jajajajja. Aqui tiene obsesion con el covid pero salvo para entrar que me pidieron el antigeno nada mas, ya no hay que llevar mascarilla aunque la llevan todos, pero si tu no la llevas no pasa nada, solo me la pongo en el metro no por mi si no por si me dice alguno algo aqui no le puedo mandar a a la mierda por el idioma
> 
> en esta web puedes ver le mercado de vivienda
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias tio, un bajona lo del pinchazo, pero mientras me limpien la jeringa  sin problema


----------



## bangkoriano (12 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Habras visto un gran gran, cambio desde esa fecha hasta ahora. Has comprado condo o alquilas? yo estuve barajando la opcion sobretodo para alquilarlo como arbnb pero me estoy dando cuenta de que las calidades de muchos dejan que desear, pro ejemplo este mio es del 2018 y no tiene doble acristalamiento. Has intentado abrir algun tipo de negocio o algo? mi idea es moverme al sudeste asiatico de hecho estos 3 meses son una prueba pero aun sin decidir que pais ya que me gustaria visitar otros antes.





Sin_Casa dijo:


> Habras visto un gran gran, cambio desde esa fecha hasta ahora. Has comprado condo o alquilas? yo estuve barajando la opcion sobretodo para alquilarlo como arbnb pero me estoy dando cuenta de que las calidades de muchos dejan que desear, pro ejemplo este mio es del 2018 y no tiene doble acristalamiento. Has intentado abrir algun tipo de negocio o algo? mi idea es moverme al sudeste asiatico de hecho estos 3 meses son una prueba pero aun sin decidir que pais ya que me gustaria visitar otros antes.



Cuando llegué habían muchísimos leprosos mendigando en las calles y no existía el BTS, ni el MRT, ni BTR, nada, en Sukhumvit las aguas fecales corrían al borde de las calles (vivía en Suk 5 luego me pasé a la 11, cuando me fui de la 11 fue un disgusto), Bangkok ha sufrido un gran cambio, en esa época habían muchas cosas buenas como que el thai no estaba quemado y malas como el hambre y la corrupción, ahora han mejorado algunas y han empeorado otras, es un equilibrio.

Compré cerca de Siam Square en plena crisis inmobiliaria el año 97, todavía quedan huellas de esa crisis al terminar Silom junto al río verás el Lebua y cerca dos edificios iguales a éste pero sin ejecutar, Tailandia pasó de tigre de Asia antes del 97 a gatito, no le va mal pero ahora tiene mayor competencia, Birmania, Laos, Vietnam, etc no existían, sólo Singapur y Bali, a nivel turístico, Singapur muy excipiente.

Tengo relación laboral con una multinacional que me ofrece alojamiento en Shatorn, por ahora he disfrutado mucho de Asia, mi idea era abandonar cuando no estuviese a gusto, por ahora no ha sucedido, últimamente me tira mucho Hanoi y Luang Prabang, como lugar de residencia.


----------



## bangkoriano (12 Jul 2022)

Creo que haces lo más acertado, ver primero lo ofrece cada país, una pena que no puedas visitar Birmania era una gran opción para crear negocios, en Yangon se estaba produciendo un gran cambio, tanto que llegó a tener el m2 más caro de Asia en zonas cerca de Sule. Después del bloqueo grandes marcas estaban abriendo camino en un país virgen comercialmente, la última vez que estuve se regalaban móviles por la compra de un paquete de pinzas, miseria pero con móvil, aunque fue contraproducente, viendo películas occidentales se dieron cuenta que eran pobres, no lo sabían, la junta militar se encargó de ello.

Bagan era otra zona para jubilarte y disfrutar del sector hotelero, faltan negocios con estándares occidentales.

Vietnam está muy bien menos Ho Chi Minh, e.m.h.o. desde Hoi An hacia el norte está mejor.

Indonesia se le acabó el carrete, cada vez más radicalizada y Bali que era la única hinduista en caída libre.

Kuala Lumpur otro buen lugar, si sigue la senda de apertura.

Filipinas, ahora no la tocaría, sólo ocio nada de negocios.
Etc, etc, tienes una gran carta de colores para investigar y espero que disfrutes.


----------



## D_M (13 Jul 2022)

@Sin_Casa qué bien vives joer, yo en España remando como un pringao. A ver si leo tu hilo con más tiempo, no me dejan de salir de la galera ultimamente.


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Muchas gracias tio, un bajona lo del pinchazo, pero mientras me limpien la jeringa  sin problema



siempre les puedes poner tu el refuerzo jajaja


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Cuando llegué habían muchísimos leprosos mendigando en las calles y no existía el BTS, ni el MRT, ni BTR, nada, en Sukhumvit las aguas fecales corrían al borde de las calles (vivía en Suk 5 luego me pasé a la 11, cuando me fui de la 11 fue un disgusto), Bangkok ha sufrido un gran cambio, en esa época habían muchas cosas buenas como que el thai no estaba quemado y malas como el hambre y la corrupción, ahora han mejorado algunas y han empeorado otras, es un equilibrio.
> 
> Compré cerca de Siam Square en plena crisis inmobiliaria el año 97, todavía quedan huellas de esa crisis al terminar Silom junto al río verás el Lebua y cerca dos edificios iguales a éste pero sin ejecutar, Tailandia pasó de tigre de Asia antes del 97 a gatito, no le va mal pero ahora tiene mayor competencia, Birmania, Laos, Vietnam, etc no existían, sólo Singapur y Bali, a nivel turístico, Singapur muy excipiente.
> 
> Tengo relación laboral con una multinacional que me ofrece alojamiento en Shatorn, por ahora he disfrutado mucho de Asia, mi idea era abandonar cuando no estuviese a gusto, por ahora no ha sucedido, últimamente me tira mucho Hanoi y Luang Prabang, como lugar de residencia.





bangkoriano dijo:


> Creo que haces lo más acertado, ver primero lo ofrece cada país, una pena que no puedas visitar Birmania era una gran opción para crear negocios, en Yangon se estaba produciendo un gran cambio, tanto que llegó a tener el m2 más caro de Asia en zonas cerca de Sule. Después del bloqueo grandes marcas estaban abriendo camino en un país virgen comercialmente, la última vez que estuve se regalaban móviles por la compra de un paquete de pinzas, miseria pero con móvil, aunque fue contraproducente, viendo películas occidentales se dieron cuenta que eran pobres, no lo sabían, la junta militar se encargó de ello.
> 
> Bagan era otra zona para jubilarte y disfrutar del sector hotelero, faltan negocios con estándares occidentales.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por tus comentarios aprecio todo lo que venga de personas que saben del tema, yo solop he estado aqui en 2018 pro trabajoocio y ahora, la verdad estoy a años luz de ti. Lo de lso negocios es algo que tengo que explorar. De hecho filipinas era mi opcion mas predilecta pero con el tema de vacunas etc se quitan las ganas. Por que no tocarias negocios en filipinas? tema corrupcion?, yo en España trabajo con filipinos en un "ngeocio que tengo" su problema es que no dan pie con bola pero se creen muy listos, algunos no todos. Cierto que los filipinos de españa no son los que tengan mas nivel cultural, aqui estoy dando con chicas con un nivel cultural alto y se nota, no se si en filipinas me pasaria lo mismo.


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jul 2022)

D_M dijo:


> @Sin_Casa qué bien vives joer, yo en España remando como un pringao. A ver si leo tu hilo con más tiempo, no me dejan de salir de la galera ultimamente.



jajaj bueno la verdad que no me quejo, en españa remo pero no mucho. tienes que partir el remo en la espalda del que te atiza jejeje. Se agradece que leas el hilo cuando tengas tiempo


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jul 2022)

Si carrera cientifica, trabajo con datos espaciales GIS.


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Jul 2022)

Pues deciros que llego mi madre hoy y nada el viaje bien no le pidieron la pcr en bkk al aterrizar solo en madrid al salir, asi que ya veis como esta el tema, estare liado esta semanas asi que intentare postear cuando pueda ya que del 20 al 28 me voy a phuket con ella y estos dias haremos planes por aqui


----------



## PIA (16 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Joder es que quiero subir fotos pero el puto foro no me deja dicen que son grandes y las reduzco a 500kb. si por aqui hay muchos centros comerciales el plaza rama 9 con su tienda de rolex hahaha



Haz captura de pantalla con foto. Así si te deja. Es un coñazo, cierto.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (16 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> siempre les puedes poner tu el refuerzo jajaja



Boostearles el culo hasta morir. Aunque que estén kakunadas sigue siendo una mierda.

Dicho esto, para máximo 2024 me largo para allá,en mi puesto estoy estanco y cada día me pesa más el remo.

En fin, mejor no pensar más las cosas.


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jul 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Haz captura de pantalla con foto. Así si te deja. Es un coñazo, cierto.



No lo habia pensado gracias , de todas formas como necesito vpn me toca conectarme solodesde el pc que tengo una vpn gratis


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Boostearles el culo hasta morir. Aunque que estén kakunadas sigue siendo una mierda.
> 
> Dicho esto, para máximo 2024 me largo para allá,en mi puesto estoy estanco y cada día me pesa más el remo.
> 
> En fin, mejor no pensar más las cosas.



Yo te animo a que lo hagas, muchas veces no podemos contralar todo, yo lo hice en cuento quitaron las cuarentenas ya que no queria verme en tra situacion como la del covid que por x o y volvieran a cerrar en invierno


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Jul 2022)

Bueno pues os resumo.
mi madre llego el sabado como os dije y por la noche fuimos a un roof bar con mi amiga, que se quedo a dormir, la ultima vez me dijo que por que no la abrazaba asi que abrazo y 2 besitos para que no se quejara por la mañana jajja. Me gusta pasar tiempo con ella tenemos buena conexion de colegeo y hay una tension sexual rara pero no pasa de ahi, quizas por que como follo todos lso dias no veo necesidad de ir a mas, aunque ya follamos un fin de semana.

Ayer fuimos a ver unas cataratas en tren ahora no tengo tiempo para subir las fotos pero prometo que lo hare. Hoy dormi con la chavala que os dije que esta buena, se esta pillando me pregunto que si habia algo entre mi amiga y yo que si habiamso follado, la dije que no obivamente jajaj. le ha comprdo un regalo ami madre y todo ya que hoy iremos los tres a visitar la ciudad antigua, aqui la tengo ahora mismo maquillandose, parece que va de cena de gala en vez de visita de templos.

A veces pienso que esta un poco ida pro que cuando la hablo parece que vivie en otro mundo pero es buena chica y en el sexo esta bien.

Os ire acutalizando


----------



## bangkoriano (23 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus comentarios aprecio todo lo que venga de personas que saben del tema, yo solop he estado aqui en 2018 pro trabajoocio y ahora, la verdad estoy a años luz de ti. Lo de lso negocios es algo que tengo que explorar. De hecho filipinas era mi opcion mas predilecta pero con el tema de vacunas etc se quitan las ganas. Por que no tocarias negocios en filipinas? tema corrupcion?, yo en España trabajo con filipinos en un "ngeocio que tengo" su problema es que no dan pie con bola pero se creen muy listos, algunos no todos. Cierto que los filipinos de españa no son los que tengan mas nivel cultural, aqui estoy dando con chicas con un nivel cultural alto y se nota, no se si en filipinas me pasaria lo mismo.



Filipinas no la tocaría por la situación política en estos momentos, demasiada inseguridad jurídica como para iniciar un proyecto. El problema que he visto siempre es la generalización, más en Asia que es un crisol de etnias, acabar un razonamiento con las tais son putas, camboyanos vagos, singapurenses aburridos, australianas feministas, etc, creo que es una equivocación, no te lo comento a tí solo digo que es algo que se usa con frecuencia y corta muchas expectativas futuras, tuve una relación laboral con un matrimonio filipino joven, muy católicos y extremadamente honrados siempre pagaban antes de la fecha concertada, javaneses con su mala fama he conocido a gente muy profesional, lo dicho hay de todo, es mejor relacionarte, oír lo que quieren y calcular sus límites.

En que zona vives en Bangkok? si te apetece lo comentas por si hay algo cerca interesante.


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Filipinas no la tocaría por la situación política en estos momentos, demasiada inseguridad jurídica como para iniciar un proyecto. El problema que he visto siempre es la generalización, más en Asia que es un crisol de etnias, acabar un razonamiento con las tais son putas, camboyanos vagos, singapurenses aburridos, australianas feministas, etc, creo que es una equivocación, no te lo comento a tí solo digo que es algo que se usa con frecuencia y corta muchas expectativas futuras, tuve una relación laboral con un matrimonio filipino joven, muy católicos y extremadamente honrados siempre pagaban antes de la fecha concertada, javaneses con su mala fama he conocido a gente muy profesional, lo dicho hay de todo, es mejor relacionarte, oír lo que quieren y calcular sus límites.
> 
> En que zona vives en Bangkok? si te apetece lo comentas por si hay algo cerca interesante.



¿Crees que hay mas seguridad juridica en tailandia que en filipinas?

Si las generalizaciones no son buenas. Los filipinos que conozco son de españa, ya que tengo algún negocio con ellos de gestion de documentacion, pero de filipinos en filipinas cero idea 

Estoy en MRT rama 9, la verdad que la zona me gusta a dos paradas de asok con central rama 9 cerca.


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Jul 2022)

Pues he estado una semana en Phuket 8 dias del 20 al 28. La verdad que estaba aun todo muy muy muerto. erso si cagaplayas y moros a tuti. mas que europeos.

Yo me quede en un hotel cerca de phuket twon Westin siray un resonr de 5 estrellas que me salio por 800 euros con habitracion con acceso a la piscina, eso si necesitaba un poquito de reforma para ser un 5 estrellas pero estaba bien.

Hice excursion a Phiphi island, James bond island y un tour por Phuket.

Visite Patong beach alli habia mas marcha con su calle de blanga llena de putiferios. Paseaba con mi madre asi que no se me tiraban al cuello.

de tema mujeres en las app mucha puta que te pedian 2000 y 3000 se subian a la parra cuando no hay ni dios aun alli.... en bkk piden menos ( no las uso pero siemrpe me gusta saber de todo)

os subo algunas fotos del hotel las islas y lo que he hecho. y si quereis pedir algo me decis o preguntr sobre phuket. La verdad que el sitio esta bien y tiene variedad, me hubiera gustado alquilar un coche.









20220723-135738


Image 20220723-135738 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220724-110538


Image 20220724-110538 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220725-185947


Image 20220725-185947 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220726-102016


Image 20220726-102016 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220726-102019


Image 20220726-102019 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220726-135624


Image 20220726-135624 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220727-103315


Image 20220727-103315 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220727-103317


Image 20220727-103317 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## superloki (28 Jul 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues he estado una semana en Phuket 8 dias del 20 al 28. La verdad que estaba aun todo muy muy muerto. erso si cagaplayas y moros a tuti. mas que europeos.
> 
> Yo me quede en un hotel cerca de phuket twon Westin siray un resonr de 5 estrellas que me salio por 800 euros con habitracion con acceso a la piscina, eso si necesitaba un poquito de reforma para ser un 5 estrellas pero estaba bien.
> 
> ...



De las fotos que has puesto, ¿no es la playa de la película "La Playa" donde salía Leonard DiCaprio? La verdad es que es impresionante estar en esos sitios. Reconozco que ahora tengo una envidia malsana mientras tecleo desde Madrid...


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Ago 2022)

superloki dijo:


> De las fotos que has puesto, ¿no es la playa de la película "La Playa" donde salía Leonard DiCaprio? La verdad es que es impresionante estar en esos sitios. Reconozco que ahora tengo una envidia malsana mientras tecleo desde Madrid...



Si Maya beach la han abierto despues de 7 años cerrada, yla han vuelto a cerrar ahroa el 1 de agosto. no se si la abriran al año que viene para preservarla. No tienes opcion de teletrabajo?


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Ago 2022)

Bueno. Tambien fui a la

Ya de vuelta en bkk con mi rutina de siempre. El fin de semana fui a un baño japoness llamado Onsen, con la chica que digamso estoy "saliendo" y sera con la que este ya asta que me vuelva. el onsen es un baño japoens de estos con bañera caliente fria y sauna, la verdad que para ser un baño privado salio 1 hora a 1000 bath por cabeza ( no lo pague yo lo pago ella).

Me organizo una cena, en el restaurante donde trabaja su dia libre, asi que ya me conoce todo el equipo... yo la veo pillada

Tambien fuimos a la zona de bangkok que se encuentra al otro lado y solo hay granjas y bosques, esta bastatne interesante, alquilamos 2 bicis por 100 baht el total para todo el dia y comimos y paseamos por alli. Este fin de semana me tiene preparado otro plan, El problema es que nos etamso pilando uno del otro y yo me vuevlo a españa y ella se va a ir a asutria a trabajar, asi que plan futuros dificiles.

hoy se ha ido al luz en mi casa tras una explosion, volvio a las 2 3 horas. no se que habra sido.


----------



## Ratona001 (4 Ago 2022)

Vas a alargar la estancia? Amego?


----------



## Antiguo_Bulldog (4 Ago 2022)

¿Que estudiaste para poder teletrabajar?. Estoy pensando en cambiar de oficio


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Vas a alargar la estancia? Amego?



No puedo, a ver podria saliendo y entrando pero no lo tenia planeado. qui9zas al año que viene haga 6 meses con visa de multiples entradas, pero toca salir y entrar 3 veces...


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Ago 2022)

Antiguo_Bulldog dijo:


> ¿Que estudiaste para poder teletrabajar?. Estoy pensando en cambiar de oficio



Tengo carrera tecnica, la verdad mi trabajo no tiene nada que ver con mu carrera universitaria. Actualmetne trabajo con sistemas de informacion geografica. Estudie ciencias ambientales


----------



## Ratona001 (4 Ago 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> No puedo, a ver podria saliendo y entrando pero no lo tenia planeado. qui9zas al año que viene haga 6 meses con visa de multiples entradas, pero toca salir y entrar 3 veces...



Pues vaya mierda . Yo pensaba que con trabajo y tal era distinto. Entonces allí no tiene que haber a penas inmigrantes


----------



## superloki (4 Ago 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Si Maya beach la han abierto despues de 7 años cerrada, yla han vuelto a cerrar ahroa el 1 de agosto. no se si la abriran al año que viene para preservarla. No tienes opcion de teletrabajo?



Si, teletrabajo por mi cuenta hace ya algunos años. El tema de la plandemia impactó mis ingresos por varios motivos, aunque ya me voy recuperando. La idea es acabar algunas historias que tengo pendientes y si toda va bien, quizá para el 2023 o 2024 hacer un cambio radical. Como voy con tiempo, me estoy haciendo un plan "sin fisuras" para no llevarme sorpresas. Tailandia era uno de los sitios que tenía en la lista, aunque Filipinas me atrae cada vez más.


----------



## mistel (4 Ago 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> No puedo, a ver podria saliendo y entrando pero no lo tenia planeado. qui9zas al año que viene haga 6 meses con visa de multiples entradas, pero toca salir y entrar 3 veces...



Mírate la visa de idiomas, por lo que tengo entendido, las propias academias te lo hacen, lo que tienes que hacer es soltar $$, y las clases de idiomas las puedes hacer online.

También creo que hay visas para hacer artes marciales, que puede ser más interesante, aprendes defensa personal y te pones tocho


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda . Yo pensaba que con trabajo y tal era distinto. Entonces allí no tiene que haber a penas inmigrantes



a ver hay formas como visado de estudiante, pero para pillar un visado de trabajo necesitas que una empresa te contrate, leugo esta una visa para gente que gana mas de 2700 dolares al mes. lo habitual son visas de turismo


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Ago 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Si, teletrabajo por mi cuenta hace ya algunos años. El tema de la plandemia impactó mis ingresos por varios motivos, aunque ya me voy recuperando. La idea es acabar algunas historias que tengo pendientes y si toda va bien, quizá para el 2023 o 2024 hacer un cambio radical. Como voy con tiempo, me estoy haciendo un plan "sin fisuras" para no llevarme sorpresas. Tailandia era uno de los sitios que tenía en la lista, aunque Filipinas me atrae cada vez más.



yo mi bojetivo era filipinas, pero con el tema vacunas de momento descartado


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Ago 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Mírate la visa de idiomas, por lo que tengo entendido, las propias academias te lo hacen, lo que tienes que hacer es soltar $$, y las clases de idiomas las puedes hacer online.
> 
> También creo que hay visas para hacer artes marciales, que puede ser más interesante, aprendes defensa personal y te pones tocho



Si , lo que dices es visa de estudiante, mucha gente la usa igual que la de ong  el problema es que si quiero vivir aqui necesito dejar pagar ipuestos en españa primero ( ademas de tener contrato freelance que aun no lo tengo)


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Ago 2022)

Pues bueno, este finde he ido a hacer unas fotos nocturnas a un ñarque nuevo aqui en bangkok, se llama benchakitti forest park, es nuevo y hay unas pasarelas muy chulas. lleno de chavalillas haciendose fotos, de hehco una me ha pedido que la hiciera una foto con su camara, La tia no savia usarla, era esas camaras nuevas ue no llevan el espejo, y para enfocar habia que tocar la pantalla tactil. si hubiera querido podria haberla pedido número o algo mas, aunque no hablaba ingles muy bien, pero ya tengo plan y tampoco estaba muy buena. La verdad que hay mucho postureo aqui con el tema fotos instagram y mierdas varias. con la que estoy esta todo el puto dia subiendo fotos a insagrand de estas que se borran a las 24 horas

de momento nada destacable, ahora estoy con la chavala que os comente, y se quedara conmigo todas las noches ya, asi que no más folleteo random ( siempre me queda traer a alguna durante el dia ya que trabaja de 12 a 23)

estas fotos son con el movil, pero fui a hacer fotos con mi equipo , tripode y todo para las nocturnas









20220806-184428


Image 20220806-184428 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220806-192356


Image 20220806-192356 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220806-191332


Image 20220806-191332 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## superloki (6 Ago 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues bueno, este finde he ido a hacer unas fotos nocturnas a un ñarque nuevo aqui en bangkok, se llama benchakitti forest park, es nuevo y hay unas pasarelas muy chulas. lleno de chavalillas haciendose fotos, de hehco una me ha pedido que la hiciera una foto con su camara, La tia no savia usarla, era esas camaras nuevas ue no llevan el espejo, y para enfocar habia que tocar la pantalla tactil. si hubiera querido podria haberla pedido número o algo mas, aunque no hablaba ingles muy bien, pero ya tengo plan y tampoco estaba muy buena. La verdad que hay mucho postureo aqui con el tema fotos instagram y mierdas varias. con la que estoy esta todo el puto dia subiendo fotos a insagrand de estas que se borran a las 24 horas
> 
> de momento nada destacable, ahora estoy con la chavala que os comente, y se quedara conmigo todas las noches ya, asi que no más folleteo random ( siempre me queda traer a alguna durante el dia ya que trabaja de 12 a 23)
> 
> ...



¿Las chavalas (no putas) tienen más facilidad de ser ligoteadas por la calle? No hablo de citas por Internet, que van a lo que van. Digo ir a un parque como has ido y entrarle a una que te guste. ¿Está bien visto o culturalmente les puede chocar?

Por otro lado, acabo de ver un video hablando sobre Filipinas y Tailandia, y una de las grandes ventajas que tiene Tailandia es su servicio médico. Es de pago pero muy bueno según dicen (nada que envidiar a cualquier sanidad europea o americana). En cambio Filipinas por lo visto es cutre a más no poder, que es otro riesgo si te pasa algo. Por eso Tailandia tiene otro punto a favor, aparte de que ya pasa del tema de las vacunas (ya veremos por cuanto tiempo).


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Ago 2022)

superloki dijo:


> ¿Las chavalas (no putas) tienen más facilidad de ser ligoteadas por la calle? No hablo de citas por Internet, que van a lo que van. Digo ir a un parque como has ido y entrarle a una que te guste. ¿Está bien visto o culturalmente les puede chocar?
> 
> Por otro lado, acabo de ver un video hablando sobre Filipinas y Tailandia, y una de las grandes ventajas que tiene Tailandia es su servicio médico. Es de pago pero muy bueno según dicen (nada que envidiar a cualquier sanidad europea o americana). En cambio Filipinas por lo visto es cutre a más no poder, que es otro riesgo si te pasa algo. Por eso Tailandia tiene otro punto a favor, aparte de que ya pasa del tema de las vacunas (ya veremos por cuanto tiempo).



Respecto a ligar por la calle el unico problema que veo es el idioma, es probable que no sepa ingles como pasaba con estas que sabia 4 palabras y use google translator. Creo que si entras de una forma adecuada, por ejemplo preguntando por algo luego intentado tener conversacion y por ultimo pedir el line, si que puede funcionar. En tinder hay muchas buscando algo serio tambien, al menos eso dicen jajajjaa. el unico problema es que aqui estan aun mas pegados al movil que en españa asi que el contacto visual muchas veces es 0 añadiendo que como llevan la puta mascarilla no sabes si te sonrien o no

Respecto a la sanidad por lo que me han contado es asi, pero no puedo decirlo de primera mano ya que por suerte no me ha tocado usarla


----------



## mistel (6 Ago 2022)

Cuando cobra tu novia en el curro y de que trabaja? Para saber cómo andan por allí los sueldos locales en X trabajo


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Ago 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> ¿Crees que hay mas seguridad juridica en tailandia que en filipinas?
> 
> Si las generalizaciones no son buenas. Los filipinos que conozco son de españa, ya que tengo algún negocio con ellos de gestion de documentacion, pero de filipinos en filipinas cero idea
> 
> Estoy en MRT rama 9, la verdad que la zona me gusta a dos paradas de asok con central rama 9 cerca.




Buena zona, eliminando lo que es muy conocido como cirtcuito de karts cercano


bangkoriano dijo:


> Filipinas no la tocaría por la situación política en estos momentos, demasiada inseguridad jurídica como para iniciar un proyecto. El problema que he visto siempre es la generalización, más en Asia que es un crisol de etnias, acabar un razonamiento con las tais son putas, camboyanos vagos, singapurenses aburridos, australianas feministas, etc, creo que es una equivocación, no te lo comento a tí solo digo que es algo que se usa con frecuencia y corta muchas expectativas futuras, tuve una relación laboral con un matrimonio filipino joven, muy católicos y extremadamente honrados siempre pagaban antes de la fecha concertada, javaneses con su mala fama he conocido a gente muy profesional, lo dicho hay de todo, es mejor relacionarte, oír lo que quieren y calcular sus límites.
> 
> En que zona vives en Bangkok? si te apetece lo comentas por si hay algo cerca interesante.



Buena zona, eliminando lo más visible y cotidiano, como circuito de karts cercano y demás hay algunos lugares interesantes por ejemplo para comer y en un segundo te alejas del ruido, bajas por Rama a a Asok en la terminal de BTS no MRT cruzas la plataforma y vas a la otra acera que sería la de enfrente de Terminal 21, bajas las escaleras de la estación Asok y veras haciendo en un pequeño jardín de un hotel tres o cuatro casas de espíritus, si mal no recuerdo el hotel se llama Solaria y entras por esa calle perpendicular a Sukhumvit, encontrarás haciendo esquina un restaurante el Suda, antes era lugar de reunión de españoles y podías comprar una botella de alcohol que la señora te la reservaba para tus próximas visitas, la señora falleció pero ahora lo lleva su hija, me gustaba más antes, más genuino pero sigues estando bien, desde que en su día salió en Lonely Planet se llenaba, me gusta el mango con arroz glutinoso como postre. Una vez sentado te diriges a la izquierda hay un estrecho pasillo que te llevará a una zona interesante sobre todo por la noche.


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Ago 2022)

Benchakitti Forest Park creo que está en la misma zona que Queen Sirikit National Convention Center frente mismo al edificio Lake Rajada donde está la embajada española, bajando al sentido contrario a Asoke puedes encontrar en la misma acera un restaurante que se llama El Mercado, buena cocina franco-española.


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, si sigues al sur del restaurante El Mercado en la esquina encontrarás un mercado, el Klong Toei, si eres débil de estómago evita la zona de pescadería y carnicería, sobre todo la de pollo. Es para gente local.


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Ago 2022)

En la zona del Rama 9, al norte subiendo por el Central Plaza 9, Robinson y Lotus puedes encontrar el restaurante Somboon Seafood,(evita fakes con el mismo nombre) el mejor cangrejo al curry del mundo. 167/9-12 Huay-Kwang Intersection.

Aquí tienes sus localizaciones. (casi siempre voy al Central Embassy a pocos metros de BTS Phloen Chit).

https://somboonseafood.com/


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Ago 2022)

Cerca tienes el centro comercial Fortune Town, dentro está una de las tiendas de antigüedades mejores de Bangkok, sobre todo por las plumas estilográficas difíciles de conseguir en ese país, según la época puedes conseguir cosas interesantes, finales de verano por ejemplo, muchas maletas, se llama Used Shop Online Dot Com, iría también al Emporium Mall en Asok en el semáforo donde se ponen todas las motos a ver quien sale primero cerca se Soi Cowboy hacia Ekkamai en la planta de restauración hay unas mesas con cristales reflectantes para evitar el calor, donde puedes comer un buen pad thai observando desde las alturas el parque Bencharisi y una de las mejores rectas del BTS, frente está el EmQuarter que también merece una visita. O zona de Thong Lor que ha subido como la espuma y ahora es famoso por sus calles con puestos callejeros que han sido desalojados de otros lugares.


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Ago 2022)

No olvides que si te cansas de metros y skytrain tiene el Asok Pier en el río Saeb Saep cerca de Makkasan.


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Ago 2022)

superloki dijo:


> De las fotos que has puesto, ¿no es la playa de la película "La Playa" donde salía Leonard DiCaprio? La verdad es que es impresionante estar en esos sitios. Reconozco que ahora tengo una envidia malsana mientras tecleo desde Madrid...



Cuando la película metieron hasta palas en la playa Maya, la cerraron por tres años y ahora la vuelven a cerrar, esa película atrajo a demasiada gente al lugar y los corales han desaparecido además del destrozo en todos los sentidos, lanchas, fugas de fuel, basura, plásticos por todos los lados el fondo está lleno, parecen miles de medusa,s etc .


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Ago 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues he estado una semana en Phuket 8 dias del 20 al 28. La verdad que estaba aun todo muy muy muerto. erso si cagaplayas y moros a tuti. mas que europeos.
> 
> Yo me quede en un hotel cerca de phuket twon Westin siray un resonr de 5 estrellas que me salio por 800 euros con habitracion con acceso a la piscina, eso si necesitaba un poquito de reforma para ser un 5 estrellas pero estaba bien.
> 
> ...




Phi Phi después del 26 de diciembre del 2004 no es la misma, una pena me gustaba más antes. La ola atravesó la isla, le cambió totalmente la imagen.

Phuket, no me gusta Patong, por allí había un restaurante español el Pica Pica que su propietario se llamaba Boscoallende (falleció hace unos años), gran persona, lo llamaban embajador porque ayudaba a los españoles con problemas, referente a playa siempre voy a Khata, si vuelves puedes visitarla y me cuentas, te aconsejo el Katathani Phuket Beach Resort.


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Ago 2022)

Muchos lugares que no daría espacio, hay otro lugar que me gusta pero lo reformaron y perdió el encanto aunque sigue estando bien es el Canton House, comida cantonesa, hay una nueva estación de MRT que se llama Mangkon station la siguiente a Hua Lamphong, bajas, cerca hay un hotel que es una preciosidad el Shanghai Mansion Hotel, frente al hotel a tu derecha encontraras un escaparate con una aleta de tiburón bastante grande en el restaurante Scala, verás el Canton House en la otra acera.


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Ago 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Cuando cobra tu novia en el curro y de que trabaja? Para saber cómo andan por allí los sueldos locales en X trabajo



Bueno no es novia podriamos decir "Novia" pues justo se lo he preguntado hoy me ha dicho 35k bath trabaja de manager assiatn en un restaurante de un hotel. En sectores it se pagan mas yo he visto ofertas de 100k


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Ago 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Muchos lugares que no daría espacio, hay otro lugar que me gusta pero lo reformaron y perdió el encanto aunque sigue estando bien es el Canton House, comida cantonesa, hay una nueva estación de MRT que se llama Mangkon station la siguiente a Hua Lamphong, bajas, cerca hay un hotel que es una preciosidad el Shanghai Mansion Hotel, frente al hotel a tu derecha encontraras un escaparate con una aleta de tiburón bastante grande en el restaurante Scala, verás el Canton House en la otra acera.



Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones @bangkoriano me has hecho una guia de viaje en el post jeje  se agradece muchisimo. que pena no saber antes lo del curry con cangrejo pro que a mi madre le encatna el cangrejo.
La tienda de antigueades de fortune mall tengo que pasarme ya que me gustan las antiguedades. De nuevo muchas gracias tus comentarios aportan mucho valor a este hilo, mas que los mios jajaja


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Ago 2022)

Pues este fin de semana fui a the artist hause, que es la casa de una rtista cerca del rio en una zona de canales, la casa estaba chula, no hice fotos con el movil pero si con mi camara, aqui os adjunto algunas de la zona.









20220807-124731


Image 20220807-124731 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220807-124809


Image 20220807-124809 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Tambien fui al museo Siam, una puta mierda para niños, vamos han cogido chorradas y las han puesto en un puto museo. Esta mas pensado para niños

Ayer domingo fui a comer a un buffet 799 por cabeza

os dejo las fotos de la comida








1659957507021


Image 1659957507021 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1659957507069


Image 1659957507069 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1659957507111


Image 1659957507111 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1659957507146


Image 1659957507146 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1659957513273


Image 1659957513273 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Y las fotos de la chavala limpiándome la casa, pro que aqui son apañadas. no se le aprecia bien el buen culo









20220807-093119


Image 20220807-093119 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220807-093125


Image 20220807-093125 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ago 2022)

Veo que en Asia no han descubierto la fregona...


----------



## superloki (9 Ago 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues este fin de semana fui a the artist hause, que es la casa de una rtista cerca del rio en una zona de canales, la casa estaba chula, no hice fotos con el movil pero si con mi camara, aqui os adjunto algunas de la zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, ¿Cómo lo llevaría una persona vegetariana pasando una larga temporada? He oído que Tailandia tiene mucha oferta para la gente que no come carne ni pescado. Por cierto, las últimas fotos me la ha puesto como la vena de un cantaor... tailandesa buenorra y en una buena posición...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veo que en Asia no han descubierto la fregona...



es que ceemos que la inteligencia española es factor común en el mundo y qué va tío ...


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veo que en Asia no han descubierto la fregona...



Jajajajajajaja pues no, la verdad no he mirado en el super, pero aqui tiene una puta mierda de mopa que no limpia nada, asi estaba siemrpe mi casa llena de pelos de mujeres por el suelo, menos mal que todas son morenas de pelo largo, que si no cantaria mas


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Ago 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿Cómo lo llevaría una persona vegetariana pasando una larga temporada? He oído que Tailandia tiene mucha oferta para la gente que no come carne ni pescado. Por cierto, las últimas fotos me la ha puesto como la vena de un cantaor... tailandesa buenorra y en una buena posición...



Pues la verdad no te se decir pro que soy muy carnivoro, aqui el cerdo es lo que mas se come, pero estoy seguro que hay comida vegetariana ya que hay ciertos grupos budistas que son vegetarianos, pero no te puedo ayudar mucho en eso.

jajaja si tiene buen culo fue lo que me llamo la antecion cuando la vi en tinder, y tambien su mirada viciosa cuando la chupa, de hecho no tiene cara de asiatica total, yo pensaba que era mezcla, pero no


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Ago 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> es que ceemos que la inteligencia española es factor común en el mundo y qué va tío ...



Quizas sea un buen negocio, de hecho las escobas que usan aqui para barrer la calle son la puta escoba del tren de la bruja pero con menos pelos o puas como quieras llamarlo



Los barrenderso de la calle usan esto pero con menos densidad capilar


----------



## Germinal84 (9 Ago 2022)

Ya, pero eres tú el mierdaseca que escribe en su hilo, no él en el tuyo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (9 Ago 2022)

Gilipollas. Vuélvete a forocoches.

PREGUNTA:
 - ¿SE VEN CHEMTRAILS POR AHÍ?


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Ago 2022)

Germinal84 dijo:


> Ya, pero eres tú el mierdaseca que escribe en su hilo, no él en el tuyo.



na a esos personajes que se hacen un nick para soltar payasadas mejor no alimentarlos, Gracias pro tu comentario  toda la razon


----------



## bangkoriano (9 Ago 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones @bangkoriano me has hecho una guia de viaje en el post jeje  se agradece muchisimo. que pena no saber antes lo del curry con cangrejo pro que a mi madre le encatna el cangrejo.
> La tienda de antigueades de fortune mall tengo que pasarme ya que me gustan las antiguedades. De nuevo muchas gracias tus comentarios aportan mucho valor a este hilo, mas que los mios jajaja



Una pena que no pudo disfrutarlo, esas pequeñas indicaciones son cerca de tu domicilio, Bangkok es un mundo con miles de buenos lugares.


----------



## nate (9 Ago 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> lady boys aun no me he follado ninguna, pero si se hace hilo top me follo una y os hago video



Cuidadin con la viruela del no homo.


----------



## mistel (9 Ago 2022)

Lo de que te limpie la casa no es un poco raro?


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Ago 2022)

nate dijo:


> Cuidadin con la viruela del no homo.



jajaj tendre en cuenta, parece ser que hubo un caso de un nigger en phuket pero lo detuvieron


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Ago 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Lo de que te limpie la casa no es un poco raro?



No, la mujer asiatica sobretodo del sudeste sigue manteniendo su rol de mujer de servir al hombre, para ellas es lo normal y su deber. Por otro lado el hombre tiene sus roles, pro ejemplo si vamso a comer o cenar soy yo quien paga habitualmente, eso no quita par que ella tambien me invite a cosas o pague ciertas cosas, pero lo habitual es que se el hombre quien lo haga.


----------



## Sin_Casa (13 Ago 2022)

Pues el otro dia me pase por una tienda con productos japoneses Donkie, tiene algunas cosas curiosas como los dorayakis, que saben a un pastel que hay en españa pero no recuerdo su nombre, tambien los kitkat de mil sabores, compre el de galleta y tarta de queso este ultimo no me gusta mucho









20220811-201056


Image 20220811-201056 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220811-201102


Image 20220811-201102 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1660223309552


Image 1660223309552 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1660223342701


Image 1660223342701 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1660224071931


Image 1660224071931 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1660224104370


Image 1660224104370 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1660224132670


Image 1660224132670 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1660224215534


Image 1660224215534 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1660224345388


Image 1660224345388 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1660224390372


Image 1660224390372 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












1660224492220


Image 1660224492220 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Hoy hay luna llena brutal que veo desde mi ventana, pena que con las camaras no se pueda reflejar


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Ago 2022)

Estoy pensando en un año o dos irme para Tailandia una temporada, me enamoré del país y sus gentes hace años.

Sabéis si hay demanda de programadores europeos por allí? 

No hay tema de Tailandia en el foro? Solo ví este.


----------



## mistel (18 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Estoy pensando en un año o dos irme para Tailandia una temporada, me enamoré del país y sus gentes hace años.
> 
> Sabéis si hay demanda de programadores europeos por allí?
> 
> No hay tema de Tailandia en el foro? Solo ví este.



Mira en Linkedin, yo alguna vez he mirado cibersegurida y programadores y si que hay ofertas.

Diría que de programador hay ofertas en medio mundo.

Agoda ( el Booking asiático) recuerdo que buscaba hace un par de meses en bangkok


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Ago 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Mira en Linkedin, yo alguna vez he mirado cibersegurida y programadores y si que hay ofertas.
> 
> Diría que de programador hay ofertas en medio mundo.
> 
> Agoda ( el Booking asiático) recuerdo que buscaba hace un par de meses en bangkok



Gracias!!


----------



## superloki (18 Ago 2022)

Estoy viendo en algunos videos que algunas personas que estaban en Filipinas, se están moviendo a otros sitios. Tailandia es el sitio preferido por las ventajas que tiene en varias cosas. Por lo visto Filipinas es generalmente muy ruidoso en todos los sentidos, lo cual yo no sabía. Igual Tailandia también lo es, pero por lo menos tiene otras ventajas sobre Filipinas (comida, servicios, sanidad, tema de vacunas...).

*EDITO*: Este video de hace un rato habla del tema, por lo que parece ser algo general. Parece ser que la gente no está demasiada contenta con la infraestructura que hay en Filipinas (o la falta de ella) y algunas otras cosas...


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Estoy pensando en un año o dos irme para Tailandia una temporada, me enamoré del país y sus gentes hace años.
> 
> Sabéis si hay demanda de programadores europeos por allí?
> 
> No hay tema de Tailandia en el foro? Solo ví este.



Si hay demanda de trabajos it y decir que las web que hacen son una puta mierda con fallos brutales como por ejemplo una que he pusto aqui de casas, en ingles no filtra bien


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 Ago 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Estoy viendo en algunos videos que algunas personas que estaban en Filipinas, se están moviendo a otros sitios. Tailandia es el sitio preferido por las ventajas que tiene en varias cosas. Por lo visto Filipinas es generalmente muy ruidoso en todos los sentidos, lo cual yo no sabía. Igual Tailandia también lo es, pero por lo menos tiene otras ventajas sobre Filipinas (comida, servicios, sanidad, tema de vacunas...).
> 
> *EDITO*: Este video de hace un rato habla del tema, por lo que parece ser algo general. Parece ser que la gente no está demasiada contenta con la infraestructura que hay en Filipinas (o la falta de ella) y algunas otras cosas...



No he estado en filipinas pero por lso filipinso que conzoco si, el tema infraestrucutra y sandiad no es bueno. aqui en tailandia de sanidad no se, pero las careteras me pareen aceptables, he conducido por ellas y lo uniuco malo es que aqui la gente no sabe conducir bien, les dan el carne en la tombola, pero las carreteras son amplias y el firme esta en condiciones, no se si en too el pais pero estan bien y estan haciendo nuevas autopistas elevadas. He idoa 120 sin problema por carretera normal


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 Ago 2022)

Perdonar que no respondiera, pero no me ha notificvado de vuestros mensajes y pensaba que el hilo habia perdido ya fuerza.

me quedan 2 semanas. He estado investiangdo el tema airbn para comprar condo y alquilarlo por airbn pro que por otro tema no da mucha rentabilidad, pero aqui la gente no tiene ni puta idea unos dicen que es legal otros ilega, pro lo que he investiado creo que es legal si es mas de 30 dias pero me gustaria encontrar la legislacion.

Este finde estuve visitando templos y fui a ayutaya, aqui os dejo algunas fotos del templo, un paseo en barco por los canales de bangkok que me regalo la chica que os dije que conocí. La cual me considera su novio y habla de hijos y boda.


aquí el templo hindu no se podían sacar fotos pero lo lei cuando me echaron la bronca, menos mal que no me cagaron. la de la foto es la "novia" que tengo aqui









20220821-154208


Image 20220821-154208 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





aquí tenemos un templo de ayutalla., con unas filipinas que no se iban de la escalera, unas putas pesadas de postureo








20220822-163000


Image 20220822-163000 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





los canales del paseo en barco








20220821-182439


Image 20220821-182439 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220821-185337


Image 20220821-185337 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





y un bonus de una mama en mi condo con su hija en la piscina, aqui no se charifican cuando paren









20220820-122338


Image 20220820-122338 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20220820-122754


Image 20220820-122754 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Borjamari (27 Ago 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues como indica el título estaré por aquí 3 meses, así que voy a abrir un hilo contando mis vivencias en el país de las sonrisas y los ladyboys.
> 
> Llegue él unes y no abrí antes el hilo por que burbuja tien aceso por ip y hoy he tenido tiempo para buscar una vpn
> 
> ...



Que tipo de Visa tienes para poder estar 3 meses, no es el máximo 60 días?


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Ago 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Que tipo de Visa tienes para poder estar 3 meses, no es el máximo 60 días?



Creo q puedes renovarla en países colindantes sino me equivoco o algo parecido leí. Muchos peleadores de Muay Thai extranjeros creo que lo hacen.


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Ago 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Que tipo de Visa tienes para poder estar 3 meses, no es el máximo 60 días?



Solicite la visa de 60 dias en la embajada de tailandia en españa, y luego aqui la extendi 30 dias mas


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Creo q puedes renovarla en países colindantes sino me equivoco o algo parecido leí. Muchos peleadores de Muay Thai extranjeros creo que lo hacen.



Una opcion para estar de turista 6 meses es el visado con multiples entradas, que te permite estar 60 dias y volver a entrar en un periodo de 6 meses. Luego si quieres estar un año tienes opciones como visado de estudiante o el de ong, auqneu este parece que lo estan mirando mucho últimamente y no cuela como antes


----------



## superloki (30 Ago 2022)

Acabo de ver un video de Filipinas donde se habla de bichos, y dependiendo de la zona hay muchos. Lo que más me ha llamado la atención es que los mosquitos de por allí te pueden transmitir el Dengue, lo cual da mal rollo. Todo eso aparte de los demás bichos que pululan por el país. ¿Como es la cosa en Tailandia? ¿Hay muchos mosquitos y bichos variados en las ciudades? ¿Y que pasa con las arañas y las serpientes? Viendo Frank de la Jungla puedo ver que no son como los de España... te pica un bicho de esos y estás jodido. ¿Hay que tener cuidado con algo en especial en tema de animales e insectos?


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Ago 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Acabo de ver un video de Filipinas donde se habla de bichos, y dependiendo de la zona hay muchos. Lo que más me ha llamado la atención es que los mosquitos de por allí te pueden transmitir el Dengue, lo cual da mal rollo. Todo eso aparte de los demás bichos que pululan por el país. ¿Como es la cosa en Tailandia? ¿Hay muchos mosquitos y bichos variados en las ciudades? ¿Y que pasa con las arañas y las serpientes? Viendo Frank de la Jungla puedo ver que no son como los de España... te pica un bicho de esos y estás jodido. ¿Hay que tener cuidado con algo en especial en tema de animales e insectos?



Respecto a animales venenosos tipo araña serprinetes no te se decir, la primera serpiente salvaje que vi en mi vida fue en casa de campo y seria como de 1 metro, y no estaba escondica precisamente. aqui en bkk no he visto ninguna serpinete ni arañas lo que he visto ha sido esto,









20220814-121554


Image 20220814-121554 hosted in ImgBB




 ibb.co












20220814-121557


Image 20220814-121557 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





no se si son lagartos de komodo o que. Mosquitos de noche hay llevo picaduras pero diria que las mismas que en madrid en verano. Destacar que hay muchas menos cucarachas que cuando estuve en 2018, quizas han hecho una buena fumigacion, los mosquitos no hay muchos, quizas la vacuna del covid los esta matando hahahaha


----------



## maisaipakchee (2 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> no se si son lagartos de komodo o que. Mosquitos de noche hay llevo picaduras pero diria que las mismas que en madrid en verano. Destacar que hay muchas menos cucarachas que cuando estuve en 2018, quizas han hecho una buena fumigacion, los mosquitos no hay muchos, quizas la vacuna del covid los esta matando hahahaha



Esto son monitor lizards (en thai jee-ha) palabra recurrente que se usa como un insulto en tailandés. En general a los tailandeses no les hacen mucha gracia estos bichos al igual que los geckos tockay que son animales que en su cultura traen malos augurios.

Se pueden ver fácilmente rondando en parques como el Lumpini el Benjasiri o el Queen Sirikit Park, hasta hay gente que les echa de comer y no son peligrosos, a poco que te acerques salen corriendo.


----------



## Silluzollope (2 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Respecto a animales venenosos tipo araña serprinetes no te se decir, la primera serpiente salvaje que vi en mi vida fue en casa de campo y seria como de 1 metro, y no estaba escondica precisamente. aqui en bkk no he visto ninguna serpinete ni arañas lo que he visto ha sido esto,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y ratas? Cuando yo estuve por las noches se veían ratas como conejos por las noches.


----------



## maisaipakchee (2 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Y ratas? Cuando yo estuve por las noches se veían ratas como conejos por las noches.



Sigue habiendo como siempre, en especial en Bangkok que a poco que camines te vas encontrando alguna que otra 

En las zonas rurales se comen ratas por cierto, pero son distintas a las de las ciudad, muy limpias y sanas entre arrozales. Hace un par de años tuve una novia que vivía a las afueras de Kamphaeng Phet y un día su madre trajo un par de kilos de carne de rata y tengo que decir que no están nada mal.


----------



## D_M (5 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> no se si son lagartos de komodo o que.



Los "Dragones de Komodo" son mucho más peligrosos, no los dejarían en el parque sueltos ni de coña:



Los de tus fotos que están rondando por el parque Lumphini son "Varanus" (conocido en Inglés como "Monitor Lizards"). Hace no mucho se coló uno en un 7-Eleven y la lió parda:


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> ahora mismo hace sol, esta mañana me *callo* una buena lluvia, de temperatura hace menos que en algunas zonas de españa pero mas humedad.
> 
> a ver si tengo tiempo y subo alguna


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Sep 2022)

Pues ayer egrese de mi viaje, y decir que el balance ha sido positivo. ahora mi intentcion es mudarme alli un año el proximo año o antes dependiendo de mi trabajo.


----------



## Emosido (13 Sep 2022)

@Sin_Casa @bangkoriano alguna recomendacion de seguro para unas 3 semanas?


----------



## Sin_Casa (13 Sep 2022)

Emosido dijo:


> @Sin_Casa @bangkoriano alguna recomendacion de seguro para unas 3 semanas?



Yo fui con el que pedían del covid así que no te se decir. Supongo que dependerá que cobertura quieras, muchas veces las compañías aéreas ofrecen algún seguro


----------



## superloki (20 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues ayer egrese de mi viaje, y decir que el balance ha sido positivo. ahora mi intentcion es mudarme alli un año el proximo año o antes dependiendo de mi trabajo.



Si tuvieras que resumir las cosas buenas y las malas de Tailandia con respecto a España, ¿cuales serían los puntos más importantes o que más se suelen notar? Por cierto, bienvenido a la padre patria (digo siempre "padre" para joder a las feminazis...  ).


----------



## bangkoriano (20 Sep 2022)

Emosido dijo:


> @Sin_Casa @bangkoriano alguna recomendacion de seguro para unas 3 semanas?



Siempre he tenido Mondo o Mapfre


----------



## bangkoriano (20 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Una opcion para estar de turista 6 meses es el visado con multiples entradas, que te permite estar 60 dias y volver a entrar en un periodo de 6 meses. Luego si quieres estar un año tienes opciones como visado de estudiante o el de ong, auqneu este parece que lo estan mirando mucho últimamente y no cuela como antes



Se cambia regularmente las condiciones, por ejemplo hay épocas que no admiten a viajeros que acceden por fronteras terrestres a este tipo de visas, sólo si la salida y entrada es por avión, así eliminan a los mochileros o viajeros de bajo poder adquisitivo. 

O directamente se establece un número determinado del número de visas que puedes acceder con este método.

Antes era indefinido.


----------



## Sin_Casa (20 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Si tuvieras que resumir las cosas buenas y las malas de Tailandia con respecto a España, ¿cuales serían los puntos más importantes o que más se suelen notar? Por cierto, bienvenido a la padre patria (digo siempre "padre" para joder a las feminazis...  ).



Bueno. Ningun país es perfecto, te puedo decir con lonque me quedo de España. 
Seguridad vial y civismo al volante.
La gente ests menos empanada ( en bkk los thais having cola haciendo maquina de sacar el ticket del metro libre por el hecho de que nadie. Probaba si funcionaba o no.
La calidad de las vivienda ( nivel constructivo) no usan aislamiento joder cristal simple y no doble en las ventanas.
El transporte público en Madrid le ds mil vueltas al de bkk aunque este es bueno.
Poder caminar o ir caminando, Madrid es uns ciudad amigable pars el peatón bkk no.

Con lo que me quedo de tailandia.

Con salario europeo vives de puta madre.
Au que las casa estén construidas no muy bien, te da igual si estás de alquiler y por 300 400 euros tienes piscina gimnasio seguridad privada en el centro de la ciudad, si 30 metros pwro es una megslopolis.

Opciones de ocio muchísimas más que en Madrid, siempre algo por explorar.

La gente es más cívica, no ruidosa en metro.
La ciudad está bastante limpia o muy limpia si consideramos que no hay papeleras.

Hechas de menos beber agua del grifo ( si eres de Madrid) 

Las mujeres son mujeres femeninas, no lorealiatas ( ñas hay tambien) muy educadas y correctas 

Si erres blanco tu eliges y follas todo lo que quieras.

Economía en asia con más futuro que Europa simplemente por estar en la región con fuerte crecimiento.

Como primicia me estoy arreglando todo pars ir1 año alli. Al final he empezado una relación con la chica que os comenté. Así que me sacaré visa de estudiante. Ya actualizaré el post . Aún me queda pillar vuelo cerrar temas de empresa etc. Pero planeo volver el 11 de noviembre. 

Gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## Sin_Casa (20 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Se cambia regularmente las condiciones, por ejemplo hay épocas que no admiten a viajeros que acceden por fronteras terrestres a este tipo de visas, sólo si la salida y entrada es por avión, así eliminan a los mochileros o viajeros de bajo poder adquisitivo.
> 
> O directamente se establece un número determinado del número de visas que puedes acceder con este método.
> 
> Antes era indefinido.



Pero si ys te han dado el visado con múltiples entradas en la embajada te pueden negar la entrada de nuevo? He visto había un visado que se hizo por covid que caduca ahora en septiembre permitía estar 90 días y exentender 90 días más dos veces.


----------



## bangkoriano (20 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pero si ys te han dado el visado con múltiples entradas en la embajada te pueden negar la entrada de nuevo? He visto había un visado que se hizo por covid que caduca ahora en septiembre permitía estar 90 días y exentender 90 días más dos veces.



Tienes un visado de múltiples entradas pero si la ley cambia en cualquier momento de la vigencia, el visado se adaptará a las nuevas condiciones. Tailandia y seguridad jurídica no puede ir en la misma frase.

No me preocuparía, ahora están flojos de turistas, residentes, etc y quieren hacer caja, posiblemente mejoren condiciones.


----------



## bangkoriano (20 Sep 2022)

Cuando vuelvas a oír al ministro de Sanidad decir que el covid es culpa de los farangs, empieza a preocuparte.


----------



## bangkoriano (20 Sep 2022)

También cuando los chinos vuelvan en manadas, los occidentales sobran.


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Tienes un visado de múltiples entradas pero si la ley cambia en cualquier momento de la vigencia, el visado se adaptará a las nuevas condiciones. Tailandia y seguridad jurídica no puede ir en la misma frase.
> 
> No me preocuparía, ahora están flojos de turistas, residentes, etc y quieren hacer caja, posiblemente mejoren condiciones.



Entiendo, bueno si cambian la ley poco se puede hacer , yo pensaba que habalbas conforme a la normativa actual. Pocierto voy a solicitar otra vez el visado de turista por 60 dias para luego solicitar alli la visa de estudiante, espero que no me pongan problemas...


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> También cuando los chinos vuelvan en manadas, los occidentales sobran.



parece que los chinos van a estar una larga temporada encerrados, han vuelto a activar la gran muralla


----------



## Periplo (21 Sep 2022)

Ahora los vuelos estan caros de cojones...


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> parece que los chinos van a estar una larga temporada encerrados, han vuelto a activar la gran muralla



Últimas noticias de turismo que Tailandia aumenta vuelos a China continental.

Y la otra que está sobre la mesa dejar entrar a viajeros con covid, no serán rechazados


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Thailand News Today | Visa extensions, lifting Covid ban, flying in Russians


Government’s policies like visa extensions, lifting its Covid ban, flying in Russians, and attracting foreign film productions




thethaiger.com


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Pasaportes chinos de cierto nivel cultural y poder adquisitivo entrarán en Tailandia a manadas.

Es una de las condiciones de las autoridades thai, seleccionar desde China quién entra en Tailandia, para evitar que ingresen chinos que defecan, orinan, etc en los templos, mal comportamiento en los hoteles, asalto y robo en los buffet, etc.

Tailandia tenía un problema con ese perfil y han pedido cribar, se está haciendo.

No viajarán las zonas confinadas chinas por ahora pero las otras vendrán en hordas.

Subirán los precios y los thais desplazarán a los occidentales a favor de los chinos, si son japoneses directamente le hacen la ola.


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Por ahora los chinos es el único salvavidas del turismo en Tailandia en estos momentos, y los chinos están locos por iniciar sus vacaciones, la combinación perfecta.


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

China requests a five-time increase in flights to Thailand


The Civil Aviation Administration of China has requested quintupling the number of flights traveling between China and Thailand.




thethaiger.com


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

China Eyes 500% Increase In Thailand Flights Next Month


China is seeking to increase the number of scheduled flights to Thailand by five times next month.




simpleflying.com


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

Periplo dijo:


> Ahora los vuelos estan caros de cojones...



816 me ha saldio el vuelo a mi para noviembre y solo ida


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Entiendo, bueno si cambian la ley poco se puede hacer , yo pensaba que habalbas conforme a la normativa actual. Pocierto voy a solicitar otra vez el visado de turista por 60 dias para luego solicitar alli la visa de estudiante, espero que no me pongan problemas...



Ahora son más exigentes sobre todo en visas para estudiar thai o practicar muay thai, antes era un coladero, ahora hay exámenes de control.


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Thailand News Today | Visa extensions, lifting Covid ban, flying in Russians
> 
> 
> Government’s policies like visa extensions, lifting its Covid ban, flying in Russians, and attracting foreign film productions
> ...



Interesante articulo, sobretodo el del covid, a ver si no me tengo que hacer ya el atk para ir, aunque por suerte es de saliva... Gracias por dar calidad al hilo


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Periplo dijo:


> Ahora los vuelos estan caros de cojones...



Hay un incremento medio de 400€, creo que van haber muchos asientos vacíos, con el tiempo tomarán medidas, ahora es una huida hacia adelante y pillar todo el dinero que puedan para compensar el periodo álgido del covid y sus pérdidas.


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Ahora son más exigentes sobre todo en visas para estudiar thai o practicar muay thai, antes era un coladero, ahora hay exámenes de control.



Mi idea es estudiar en serio, y espero tener tiempo, al menos tendre ayuda. Lo malo es que por ahora me han dicho la academia que me toca ir con visa de turista y solicitar el cambio en tailandia. Espero que al final del año pueda hablar algo


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Interesante articulo, sobretodo el del covid, a ver si no me tengo que hacer ya el atk para ir, aunque por suerte es de saliva... Gracias por dar calidad al hilo



Gracias a ti, no sólo estarás exento de atk sino que a la vuelta en España no tendrás ninguna condición de entrada, BOE 20/09/22


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Gracias a ti, no sólo estarás exento de atk sino que a la vuelta en España no tendrás ninguna condición de entrada, BOE 20/09/22



Joder macho, me has alegrado el dia ya podian haberlo quitado antes que me violaron la nariz para volver y luego no pidieron nada.. ( menos mal que no la metio muy hondo),
Pues os contare por aqui como va lo de la visa y mi estadia esta vez de un año.


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Mi idea es estudiar en serio, y espero tener tiempo, al menos tendre ayuda. Lo malo es que por ahora me han dicho la academia que me toca ir con visa de turista y solicitar el cambio en tailandia. Espero que al final del año pueda hablar algo



Siempre en Tailandia ( el resto de Asía son menos dinámicos con las leyes por menor numero de visitantes) tienes que estar actualizado en los cambios sobre visas y condiciones, según le de viento al ministro o las señales que le envía Budha, cambiará las leyes, que al poco tiempo suele volver a la casilla 1.


----------



## D_M (21 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Pasaportes chinos de cierto nivel cultural y poder adquisitivo entrarán en Tailandia a manadas.
> 
> Es una de las condiciones de las autoridades thai, seleccionar desde China quién entra en Tailandia, para evitar que ingresen chinos que defecan, orinan, etc en los templos, mal comportamiento en los hoteles, asalto y robo en los buffet, etc.
> 
> ...



China está a punto de comerse una crisis buena.


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Siempre en Tailandia ( el resto de Asía son menos dinámicos con las leyes por menor numero de visitantes) tienes que estar actualizado en los cambios sobre visas y condiciones, según le de viento al ministro o las señales que le envía Budha, cambiará las leyes, que al poco tiempo suele volver a la casilla 1.



Esperemos que no las cambien muy pronto, aun así a ver si aprueban la visa para nómadas digitales que decían que querían hacer...

Me hubiera gustado ir a otros países pero aún siguen muchos bastante cerrados, a ver si Vietnam deja de pedir test ( creo que pedía hasta hace poco) Filipinas si no estas vacunado no entras y en el resto como Camboya o Laos siguen con mas meidad que Tailandia y Vietnam.

Mi idea desde que estuve en Tailandia en 2018 era explorar Asia y vivir allí le veo más futuro que a Europa, y Tailandia puede ser lo más desarrollado. También ahora estoy empezando algo con la chica que conocí allí así que como por trabajo puedo permitírmelo, pues voy a lanzarme a ello, siempre puedo volver España.
Por cierto tu estas en asia viviendo ahora?

edito: Vietnam está abierto y Camboya y Laos con menos restricciones






Sherpa – Move Freely







apply.joinsherpa.com


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

D_M dijo:


> China está a punto de comerse una crisis buena.



Si ellos que son de facto la primera potencia, imagínate lo que nos vamos a comer nosotros en tercera regional.


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Esperemos que no las cambien muy pronto, aun así a ver si aprueban la visa para nómadas digitales que decían que querían hacer...
> 
> Me hubiera gustado ir a otros países pero aún siguen muchos bastante cerrados, a ver si Vietnam deja de pedir test ( creo que pedía hasta hace poco) Filipinas si no estas vacunado no entras y en el resto como Camboya o Laos siguen con mas meidad que Tailandia y Vietnam.
> 
> ...



En este momento no estoy en Asia, pero la compañia me enviará un período a Singapur, intentaré salir lo antes posible a Bangkok que es mil veces más divertido y amable.


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> En este momento no estoy en Asia, pero la compañia me enviará un período a Singapur, intentaré salir lo antes posible a Bangkok que es mil veces más divertido y amable.



Pues si te pasas por bkk y estoy por allí ( espero que si como planeado) si te hace quedarme escribes un privado. ( ya se que por este foro hay mucho pirado así que si no te hace lo entendería perfectamente  )


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Nómada digital tendría como elección si eres muy tranquilo Luang Prabang, muy buena calidad de vida, luego Hanoi o Phom Penh, más movido.


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Si se estabiliza Birmania, Bagan sería el destino con traslados a Rangun


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Sep 2022)

Hiciste turismo sexual?


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Ho Chi Minh ni tocarlo


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pues si te pasas por bkk y estoy por allí ( espero que si como planeado) si te hace quedarme escribes un privado. ( ya se que por este foro hay mucho pirado así que si no te hace lo entendería perfectamente  )



Ningún problema, unas shingas muy frías con un buen pad thai de langostinos será un buen pretexto


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Sobre gente colgada, por allí suele estar lo mejor de cada familia.

Hay que tener algo de cintura para evitar sorpresas.


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Nómada digital tendría como elección si eres muy tranquilo Luang Prabang, muy buena calidad de vida, luego Hanoi o Phom Penh, más movido.



El tema es las visas no me gusta ser muy muy nómada y estar con visa runs. por eso esperando que algun pais de mas facilidades, luego tema internet también es importante. Me anoto esoso sitios


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Ho Chi Minh ni tocarlo



Que suciede por alli?


----------



## Sin_Casa (21 Sep 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Hiciste turismo sexual?



No, fui para experiementar como era vivir y tletrabajar desde alli, y ahora repetire 1 año si me dan la visa de estudiante


----------



## elreydelchandal (21 Sep 2022)

PUEDO PREGUNTAR EN QUE SECTOR TRABAJAS?


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Mi idea es estudiar en serio, y espero tener tiempo, al menos tendre ayuda. Lo malo es que por ahora me han dicho la academia que me toca ir con visa de turista y solicitar el cambio en tailandia. Espero que al final del año pueda hablar algo



Tienes que tener mucha paciencia y constancia, gramática muy fácil, ausencia de tiempos verbales, etc, pero es una lengua tonal y ahí empieza la dificultad, busqué un
ejemplo, la palabra “Mai” según el tono en que la pronuncies agudo, grave, de grave a agudo y de agudo a grave puede significar diferentes palabras “nuevo”, “pregunta”, “quemar”, “no”, o “madera”.

Ahí está el nudo gordiano.

Tener mucho oído.


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Que suciede por alli?



Muy turístico con un halo cutre, un querer y no poder, mucho norteamericano intentando reconciliar con los charlies en la vieja Saigon, ciudad anodina, impersonal, pocas zonas se salvan, delta Mekong y poco más 

Nada que ver con Hanoi, Hoi An, Da Nang, Bahía de Ha Long, Ninh Binh, Hue, Sapa, etc.

Imprescindible moto.


----------



## bangkoriano (22 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Ho Chi Minh ni tocarlo



añado Bali en el apartado ni tocar, se cargaron el paraíso, todo lo que toca el turismo lo fulmina. 
Además de ser la única isla hinduista entre 17000 islas musulmanas, sus días están contados.


----------



## Sin_Casa (22 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Tienes que tener mucha paciencia y constancia, gramática muy fácil, ausencia de tiempos verbales, etc, pero es una lengua tonal y ahí empieza la dificultad, busqué un
> ejemplo, la palabra “Mai” según el tono en que la pronuncies agudo, grave, de grave a agudo y de agudo a grave puede significar diferentes palabras “nuevo”, “pregunta”, “quemar”, “no”, o “madera”.
> 
> Ahí está el nudo gordiano.
> ...



Ahí está uno de mis problemas para las lenguas el oido, si tengo.un Acento y pronunciación bastante mala en Ingles no quiero imaginar en thai jajajajaj. Pero se Intentará.


----------



## Sin_Casa (22 Sep 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Muy turístico con un halo cutre, un querer y no poder, mucho norteamericano intentando reconciliar con los charlies en la vieja Saigon, ciudad anodina, impersonal, pocas zonas se salvan, delta Mekong y poco más
> 
> Nada que ver con Hanoi, Hoi An, Da Nang, Bahía de Ha Long, Ninh Binh, Hue, Sapa, etc.
> 
> Imprescindible moto.



Si vii un poco.con Google street map y había muchos.solares y casas bajas


----------



## Sin_Casa (22 Sep 2022)

elreydelchandal dijo:


> PUEDO PREGUNTAR EN QUE SECTOR TRABAJAS?



Trabajo en It, para ser más concetro con sistema de información geográfica


----------



## bangkoriano (22 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Si vii un poco.con Google street map y había muchos.solares y casas bajas



Además de casas de varias plantas pero muy estrechas, se paga impuestos según el ancho de fachada.


----------



## bangkoriano (22 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Ahí está uno de mis problemas para las lenguas el oido, si tengo.un Acento y pronunciación bastante mala en Ingles no quiero imaginar en thai jajajajaj. Pero se Intentará.



El oído es fundamental, "bailan" las palabras y el tono te da el significado.


----------



## maisaipakchee (23 Sep 2022)

@Sin_Casa Para conseguir la visa de estudiante no vas a tener problemas, básicamente con la visa de turista tendrás que salir a otro país vecino igual que se hace en los visa runs y volver a Tailandia. Y bueno, el requisito único que necesitas para conseguir el visado estudiantil es tener dinero, como con casi cualquier cosa en Tailandia. Dependiendo de la escuela te pedirán seriedad o será un cachondeo en el que si quieres no vas a clase.

Yo en tiempos de covid me pillé un visado de estudiante por un año y como las fronteras estaban cerradas lo hacían todo en Tailandia sin salir aunque pagando un sobrecoste. Ahora ya que las fronteras están abiertas todo vuelve a ser como antes. Después de ese año estudiando thai conseguí un visado de voluntariado en una ONG fantasma de Hat Yai , fue pagar 40.000 baht y no tenias ni que ir cada tres meses a inmigración, te lo hacían todo ellos. Ahora resulta que todos los que hicieron este tipo de "visa de voluntariado" no pueden por ejemplo ir a España y volver a Tailandia, te ven el sello en el aeropuerto y te mandan para casa. Le pasó al Patron hace bien poco



También comentar que ya a partir del 30 de septiembre no se puede solicitar la visa STV, con esta visa podías estar hasta 270 días sin hacer gran cosa, pero de nuevo ahora que vuelve a entrar turismo ya lo quitan por desgracia. Aún se puede conseguir pero ya no se pueden hacer las correspondientes renovaciones, es decir que solo te dan 3 meses y nada más.

Lo mejor ahora antes de ir a Tailandia en la actualidad según mi opinión, es conseguir visado de 60 días y luego allí extender por otro mes más pagando 1900 baht en inmigración. Después o visa runs (no es la mejor opción) o conseguir visado de estudiante. Esta ultima opción es la mejor para quedarse en el país y no ser sospechoso.

Si estás en Bangkok en noviembre avisa y nos tomamos unas Chang con hielo


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 Sep 2022)

maisaipakchee dijo:


> @Sin_Casa Para conseguir la visa de estudiante no vas a tener problemas, básicamente con la visa de turista tendrás que salir a otro país vecino igual que se hace en los visa runs y volver a Tailandia. Y bueno, el requisito único que necesitas para conseguir el visado estudiantil es tener dinero, como con casi cualquier cosa en Tailandia. Dependiendo de la escuela te pedirán seriedad o será un cachondeo en el que si quieres no vas a clase.
> 
> Yo en tiempos de covid me pillé un visado de estudiante por un año y como las fronteras estaban cerradas lo hacían todo en Tailandia sin salir aunque pagando un sobrecoste. Ahora ya que las fronteras están abiertas todo vuelve a ser como antes. Después de ese año estudiando thai conseguí un visado de voluntariado en una ONG fantasma de Hat Yai , fue pagar 40.000 baht y no tenias ni que ir cada tres meses a inmigración, te lo hacían todo ellos. Ahora resulta que todos los que hicieron este tipo de "visa de voluntariado" no pueden por ejemplo ir a España y volver a Tailandia, te ven el sello en el aeropuerto y te mandan para casa. Le pasó al Patron hace bien poco
> 
> ...



@maisaipakchee Gracias por tu comentario, pues en noviembre estaré por que tengo los billetes para el dia 11, Tu vivies alli? en la academia me dijeron que ahora el visado de estudiante se sigue tramitando allí sin necesidad de irse a otro pais, ya que yo pensaba solicitarlo directamente desde España, fueron dos academias la que me lo dijeron, pero sabiendo como fuciona me temo queme toque salir para pillarlo. La visa de 60 dias la pille para ir en junio y ahora he solicitado esa misma de nuevo, espero que me la den.

sime toca salir no me importa mucho, ya que he visto que han quitado toda la mierda de atk etc asi que iria a vietnam que esta abierto igual, pero me jode un poco, si me toca hacerlo.
Mi idea es estar un año, ya que tengo teletrabajo, además he conseguido negociar con mi empresa un contrato freelance y me he montado una emrpesa en Estonia con la que facturaré.
Despùes del año con visa de estudiante veré que hago a ver si dan alguna visa para nómadas digitales o algo similar. otra opcion es casarme por amor/ papeles jajajaa


----------



## maisaipakchee (24 Sep 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> @maisaipakchee Gracias por tu comentario, pues en noviembre estaré por que tengo los billetes para el dia 11, Tu vivies alli? en la academia me dijeron que ahora el visado de estudiante se sigue tramitando allí sin necesidad de irse a otro pais, ya que yo pensaba solicitarlo directamente desde España, fueron dos academias la que me lo dijeron, pero sabiendo como fuciona me temo queme toque salir para pillarlo. La visa de 60 dias la pille para ir en junio y ahora he solicitado esa misma de nuevo, espero que me la den.
> 
> sime toca salir no me importa mucho, ya que he visto que han quitado toda la mierda de atk etc asi que iria a vietnam que esta abierto igual, pero me jode un poco, si me toca hacerlo.
> Mi idea es estar un año, ya que tengo teletrabajo, además he conseguido negociar con mi empresa un contrato freelance y me he montado una emrpesa en Estonia con la que facturaré.
> Despùes del año con visa de estudiante veré que hago a ver si dan alguna visa para nómadas digitales o algo similar. otra opcion es casarme por amor/ papeles jajajaa



Claro, la visa la tendrás que gestionar desde allí y ahora que están las fronteras abiertas lo más seguro es que tengas que ir a algún país vecino y volver a entrar en Tailandia.

Yo he conocido a gente con visados de estudiante por 2 o tres años seguidos así que tienes margen yo creo sin tener que ponerte en peligro con el matrimonio 

Y si tienes dinero que te rebosa mírate la Elite Visa.


----------



## charlyrs80 (3 Oct 2022)

Up


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Oct 2022)

De momento poco puedo contaros por aquí.
Hasta el día 11 de noviembre no vuelvo. Os iré actualizando el tema visa estudiante, y tendré que ver si la van funciona bien por que el foro está capado por alli. Si alguien quiere preguntar algo que me cite por que no me alertan de mensajes nuevos en el hilo


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Oct 2022)

Visita a Frank de la Jungla
Eso les confundirá...


----------



## Barrunto (9 Oct 2022)

Yo es que no entiendo por qué ponen tan complicado el tema visas. Los extranjeros (turismo, nómadas digitales) son la principal industria del país. Nadie se va a ir a Tailandia a trabajar de camarero por un sueldo de 200€.


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Oct 2022)

Sera su politi


Barrunto dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo por qué ponen tan complicado el tema visas. Los extranjeros (turismo, nómadas digitales) son la principal industria del país. Nadie se va a ir a Tailandia a trabajar de camarero por un sueldo de 200€.



Tienen una political de inmigracion dura y protection al trabajador local, pero luego ves que hay mucha gentr de laos y Myanmar trabajando en fabrics etc. Ahora hay una visa de larga duración pero piden unos ingresos muy altos en los último dos años. 
También suelen hacer la vista gorda mientras tenga tu visá sea cual sea en orden. 
Pero si hay casos de occidentales que van a trabajar a bares y les pillan.


----------



## Barrunto (10 Oct 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Sera su politi
> 
> Tienen una political de inmigracion dura y protection al trabajador local, pero luego ves que hay mucha gentr de laos y Myanmar trabajando en fabrics etc. Ahora hay una visa de larga duración pero piden unos ingresos muy altos en los último dos años.
> También suelen hacer la vista gorda mientras tenga tu visá sea cual sea en orden.
> Pero si hay casos de occidentales que van a trabajar a bares y les pillan.



Estamos hablando de casos anecdóticos, el 99% de los occidentales en Tailandia tienen sueldos inaccesibles para la inmensa mayoría de tailandeses (profesores de inglés o escuelas internacionales, empresarios, ejecutivos de multinacionales, jubilados, nómadas digitales con empresas propias) y a estos se les putea de todas las formas posibles, obligándolos a ir una vez al mes a una comisaría de policía.

Pero luego hay millones de ilegales birmanos, laosianos y camboyanos a los que no dicen ni mú (será porque pasan inadvertidos).


----------



## Kramer99 (10 Oct 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> el 99% de los occidentales en Tailandia tienen sueldos inaccesibles para la inmensa mayoría de tailandeses (*profesores de inglés*



Los profesores de inglés extranjeros en los colegios públicos tais cobran una mierda, unos 1k€, aunque más puta mierda es lo que cobran los locales o los filipinos, menos de la mitad. 

En los privados hay buenos sueldos (varios miles) pero es muy difícil entrar.


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Oct 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> Estamos hablando de casos anecdóticos, el 99% de los occidentales en Tailandia tienen sueldos inaccesibles para la inmensa mayoría de tailandeses (profesores de inglés o escuelas internacionales, empresarios, ejecutivos de multinacionales, jubilados, nómadas digitales con empresas propias) y a estos se les putea de todas las formas posibles, obligándolos a ir una vez al mes a una comisaría de policía.
> 
> Pero luego hay millones de ilegales birmanos, laosianos y camboyanos a los que no dicen ni mú (será porque pasan inadvertidos).



Lo de la comisaría es cada 90 días y se puede hacer online, no lo he hecho nunca por que no he estado más de 90 días pero me tocara esta vez así que ya os comentaré. Pero también hay mucho occidental perroflautero que se va allí sin mucha pasta pensando que por ser occidental va a poder trabajar, no todo son altos ejecutivos.


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Oct 2022)

Kramer99 dijo:


> Los profesores de inglés extranjeros en los colegios públicos tais cobran una mierda, unos 1k€, aunque más puta mierda es lo que cobran los locales o los filipinos, menos de la mitad.
> 
> En los privados hay buenos sueldos (varios miles) pero es muy difícil entrar.



Así es los salarios de profesor son bajos pars nosotros pero es cierto que con 1000 euros puedes hacer una vida más que decente, no en condos de superlujo pero alguno con piscina gimnasio en zonas como bang na si que alcanza con ese dinero y te da pars vivir


----------



## Barrunto (10 Oct 2022)

Kramer99 dijo:


> Los profesores de inglés extranjeros en los colegios públicos tais cobran una mierda, unos 1k€, aunque más puta mierda es lo que cobran los locales o los filipinos, menos de la mitad.
> 
> En los privados hay buenos sueldos (varios miles) pero es muy difícil entrar.



1000€ serán unas 3 o 4 veces un salario medio tailandés


----------



## Kramer99 (11 Oct 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> 1000€ serán unas 3 o 4 veces un salario medio tailandés



Será más bien 3 o 4 veces el salario mínimo tai que pagan en tantos trabajos sin cualificación, con el que a duras penas sobreviven. Respecto al salario medio allí debe rondar el doble.



Sin_Casa dijo:


> Así es los salarios de profesor son bajos pars nosotros pero es cierto que con 1000 euros puedes hacer una vida más que decente, no en condos de superlujo pero alguno con piscina gimnasio en zonas como bang na si que alcanza con ese dinero y te da pars vivir



Sí, no entré ahí, lo referí solo por la cita. Pero no deja de ser un sueldo de mierda.


----------



## Sin_Casa (11 Oct 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> 1000€ serán unas 3 o 4 veces un salario medio tailandés



no se cual puede ser el salario medio, pero de personas mas o menso cualificadas que trabajan en su oficina y tiene su grado sus sueldos oscilan torno 800 1000 euros


----------



## condimento (11 Oct 2022)

Ah vaya, no sabía que existía este hilo. Doy mi opinión sin querer relevar al oper.

¿Que por qué entran tan fácil comparados con nosotros los birmanos?
Porque van a trabajar de paleta.

¿Que por qué ponen severas condiciones en nuestras visa?
Para evitarse demasiada guarrería primero y por nacionalismo-cultura después.

¿Que por qué no podemos competir con los ingleses para enseñar su idioma?
Porque en toda la escuela privada seria se exige ser nativo del inglés.


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Oct 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ah vaya, no sabía que existía este hilo. Doy mi opinión sin querer relevar al oper.
> 
> ¿Que por qué entran tan fácil comparados con nosotros los birmanos?
> Porque van a trabajar de paleta.
> ...



Un placer tenerte en el hilo @condimento me leí muchos de tus post antes del covid, ya que mi idea era visitar filipinas, sobre todo por esa visa que tenían de jubilación para mayores de 35 que parece ser han quitado. Como aún siguen con el tema covid, pues me toco repetir Tailandia y ahora volveré a ir de nuevo por un año y probar suerte con la chica que conocí allí este verano. Cualquier aportación al hilo se agradece


----------



## Sin_Casa (Martes a la(s) 1:52 PM)

Bueno tras tiempo sin publicar os voy a hacer un resumen
El 12 de noviembre llegue de nuevo a lidiado con idea de estar un año con visa de estudiante. ya tengo la visa y el curso y estaré si no hay problemas ese año.
En este tiempo he lidaido Tailandiacon situaciones diferetnes a la primera vez como el arrendamiento del condo ( me ayuda mi novia) y la academia, y de esto puedo sacar diferentes conclusiones

Uno de los motivos de venri a asia era poder ver oportunidades de negocio, tras ver como trabajan los thai y que se necesitan de socio y trabajadores esa idea la descarto, ya que son nulos, desorganizados y no tienen mucha idea de lo que hacen. Problemas varios con la gente de la inmobiliaria y no era por idioma ya que es mi novia la que se comunica con ellos. En la academa igual desastre y ni puta idea de muchas cosas.
Supongo que hay gente valida pero escasea asi que salvo que encuntrase a esas personas validad de emprendimiento nada.

Segundo el inmobiliario, para alquilar muy bien para comprar como inversion es una mierda, rentabilidad de alquiler muy baja, calidades de construccion malas, muchas emrpesasgestión de empresasion no cuidan los apartamentos, por ejemplo me han cambiado el aire acondicionado y la palca de cocinar pro que se rompieron, asi que imaginar el beneficio para el dueño ( un chino).

Os cuento las cosas malas, para que veais que no todo es bonito fuera, obviamente el balance sigue siendo positivo, 490 eurso ( se me qu3da en la mitad por que lo pagamos a medias mi novia y yo) por un apartamento con piscina gimansio en el centro de bkk cerca de central world, 35 metros cuadrados, gasto de agua 2,5 euros, luz 20 teléfono e internet 15.

comida barata, hay para todos lbolsilloslos y sobretodo el que ahroa al no tener que pagar impuestos en España mi salario es limpio y es mas del doble.


----------



## mistel (Martes a la(s) 11:28 PM)

No se os queda algo pequeño 35m para dos personas? 
Yo viví en 40m durante un año y no me gustó nada la sensación, encima era ático de estos que el techo está inclinado....

Y lo que es el día a día que tal?


----------



## Estwald (Miércoles a la(s) 5:30 PM)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Bueno tras tiempo sin publicar os voy a hacer un resumen
> El 12 de noviembre llegue de nuevo a lidiado con idea de estar un año con visa de estudiante. ya tengo la visa y el curso y estaré si no hay problemas ese año.
> En este tiempo he lidaido Tailandiacon situaciones diferetnes a la primera vez como el arrendamiento del condo ( me ayuda mi novia) y la academia, y de esto puedo sacar diferentes conclusiones
> 
> ...



Gracias por el update, sigo el hilo desde el principio. Estuve por Tailandia bastante tiempo año pasado.

Por curiosidad, ¿qué te cuesta el curso para la visa?, ¿es un curso para aprender el idioma o vale cualquier tipo de curso?, ¿es en plan pagas el curso pero ni tienes que hacer mucho caso al curso o cómo va? Que obviamente es por la visa, es por saber si se controla mucho el tema que entiendo que no, o ya que lo pagas intentas aprovechar el curso..

Me comentó gente local que pagaba la mitad de lo que dices pero cerca Chatuchak Park. Apartamento pequeño, quizá menos aun de 35m2, habitación-sala de estar-comedor todo junto, cocina y baño a parte. Nada del otro mundo pero para una persona o pareja suficiente, calidades buenas.


----------



## Sin_Casa (Viernes a la(s) 9:59 AM)

mistel dijo:


> No se os queda algo pequeño 35m para dos personas?
> Yo viví en 40m durante un año y no me gustó nada la sensación, encima era ático de estos que el techo está inclinado....
> 
> Y lo que es el día a día que tal?



Yo siempre he vivido en espacios pequeños, quizás por eso estoy acostumbrado, en Madrid mi casa eran 50 metros interior. Aqui es un piso 32 con vistas asi que la comparacion... jaja. Para dos personas lo veo bien siempre que no acumules cosas muy inecesarias. Ademas yo soy el que pasa mas tiempo aqui, pero estoy solo porque ella trabaja. El problema es la cocina, ya que si quisiera cocinar, pues no tendría espacio para todo el equipamiento, pero por tiempo y coste comemos fuera, sale igual de precio ir al mercado/supermercado que comer en calle o restaurante locales. si que tenemos lo básico para hacer algo.

El dia a dia por aqui es una rutina como la que seguía en madrid, solo que con más opciones, aqui voy a la piscina y gimnasio, en Madrid no. Los fines de semana siempre puedo viajar a algun sitio que no conozco ( el finde pasado fuimos a pattaya y kholan) o explorar un nuevo lugar. Entre semana he empezado el curso de thai asi que con el trabajo y el curso voy pillado de tiempo, aún no he tenido mucho tiempo para sentarme y estudiar por mi cuenta, esta es la segunda semana


----------



## Sin_Casa (Viernes a la(s) 10:22 AM)

Estwald dijo:


> Gracias por el update, sigo el hilo desde el principio. Estuve por Tailandia bastante tiempo año pasado.
> 
> Por curiosidad, ¿qué te cuesta el curso para la visa?, ¿es un curso para aprender el idioma o vale cualquier tipo de curso?, ¿es en plan pagas el curso pero ni tienes que hacer mucho caso al curso o cómo va? Que obviamente es por la visa, es por saber si se controla mucho el tema que entiendo que no, o ya que lo pagas intentas aprovechar el curso..
> 
> Me comentó gente local que pagaba la mitad de lo que dices pero cerca Chatuchak Park. Apartamento pequeño, quizá menos aun de 35m2, habitación-sala de estar-comedor todo junto, cocina y baño a parte. Nada del otro mundo pero para una persona o pareja suficiente, calidades buenas.



Pues el curso en mi academia si obligan mas ahora que hubo un tema de chanchullos con las visas para chinos asi que estan alerta, ya vere como se va relajando el tema, pero personalmente si quiero aprovecharlo, han sido 40.000 bath por un curso de 1 año y 4 meses, los libros aparte ( por que aqui quieren dinero de todo cada libro son 300 bath) y luego la extension de la visa y la visa corre de mi parte, me toca extender 5 veces cada extension 2000 bath. Las clases son 2 horas a la semana.

Si lo que comentas de los pisos depende la zona son mas baratos yo estoy en este area pro que mi novia trabaja aqui asi que ademas la academia esta por la zona de nana y no me pilla lejos, Aqui el trasnporte es mas caro que en madrid, al menos el metro, no hay bonos.

Para mi si el condo esta cerca de una estacion de metro y tiene piscina y gimnasio cumple sus funciones, luego ya es opcion de que area pueda gustarte mas o menos, por ejemplo me gusta mas esta zona que la que estaba antes ya que el anterior edificio estaba entre dos carreters y estaba un poco aislado aqui tengo muchos restaurantes locales y puestos de comida callejera, se mezcla zona de condos con casas normales


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Viernes a la(s) 10:47 AM)

Hilo de mierda de un maricón montándose una historia con fotos de putas sacadas de internet. Cartelito o sal en la foto maricón que eres un falso comepollas y deberías escribir un libro en lugar de estar aquí inventando


----------



## visaman (Viernes a la(s) 10:54 AM)

bueno me alegro que le balance final sea positivo y te vaya bien


----------



## Sin_Casa (Viernes a la(s) 10:55 AM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Hilo de mierda de un maricón montándose una historia con fotos de putas sacadas de internet. Cartelito o sal en la foto maricón que eres un falso comepollas y deberías escribir un libro en lugar de estar aquí inventando





Sin_Casa dijo:


> aqui la evidencia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi se posteé la evidencia en su dia, pero como parece ser que llegas con retraso y vienes con el de serie pues.... por cierto ¿por qué algunos homosexuales tenéis esa obsesión con comer pollas y pensáis que el resto tambien lo hacemos y que somos homosexuales?


----------



## Sin_Casa (Viernes a la(s) 10:56 AM)

visaman dijo:


> bueno me alegro que le balance final sea positivo y te vaya bien



Gracias, de momento así es, no creo que exista lugar perfecto solo que encaje mas o menos con nostros


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Viernes a la(s) 11:02 AM)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Ahi se posteé la evidencia en su dia, pero como parece ser que llegas con retraso y vienes con el de serie pues.... por cierto ¿por qué algunos homosexuales tenéis esa obsesión con comer pollas y pensáis que el resto tambien lo hacemos y que somos homosexuales?






JAJAJAJAJAJAA

MENUDO FANTASMA, MENUDO CASPER


----------



## Sin_Casa (Viernes a la(s) 11:35 AM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1326271
> 
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJAA
> ...



Se ve que no sabes leer, tu multi dorleto ya lo has borrado? joder que rapido no?


----------



## D_M (Viernes a la(s) 9:14 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Hilo de mierda de un maricón montándose una historia con fotos de putas sacadas de internet. Cartelito o sal en la foto maricón que eres un falso comepollas y deberías escribir un libro en lugar de estar aquí inventando



Menudo bocazas estás hecho, chaval. Sin_Casa quedó con otro forero que vive en Tailandia, y yo que estuve en Bangkok el pasado Noviembre iba a haber quedado con el también, pero no llegamos a poder coincidir.

@Sin_Casa es un tío que se lo ha montado de puta madre y tiene una vida envidiable, atontao de los cojones.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Viernes a la(s) 9:35 PM)

D_M dijo:


> Menudo bocazas estás hecho, chaval. Sin_Casa quedó con otro forero que vive en Tailandia, y yo que estuve en Bangkok el pasado Noviembre iba a haber quedado con el también, pero no llegamos a poder coincidir.
> 
> @Sin_Casa es un tío que se lo ha montado de puta madre y tiene una vida envidiable, atontao de los cojones.



Gilipollas si no has salido ni de tu pueblo, igual que el op. Comiendo doritos en la habitacion e inventando


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Viernes a la(s) 9:36 PM)

Seguimos esperando las fotos del maricon este de tailandia. 0 fotos del invent man


----------



## D_M (Viernes a la(s) 11:59 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Gilipollas si no has salido ni de tu pueblo, igual que el op. Comiendo doritos en la habitacion e inventando



PÚDRETE EN MI LISTA DE IGNORADOS, CHAPERO.


----------



## maisaipakchee (Ayer a la(s) 11:40 AM)

Este foro a veces es penoso por personajes como @Infierno Existencial o @Dorleto que en lugar de aportar algo solo insultan. 

Para que quede constancia, yo he quedado con el forero @Sin_Casa en Bangkok y todo lo que cuenta es cierto. Está contando su historia sin más, una experiencia como otra cualquiera


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Ayer a la(s) 12:24 PM)

maisaipakchee dijo:


> Este foro a veces es penoso por personajes como @Infierno Existencial o @Dorleto que en lugar de aportar algo solo insultan.
> 
> Para que quede constancia, yo he quedado con el forero @Sin_Casa en Bangkok y todo lo que cuenta es cierto. Está contando su historia sin más, una experiencia como otra cualquiera



Cuantas multicuentas tienes paleto? Mas que fotos de tu jeta seguro


----------



## vagodesigner (Ayer a la(s) 1:35 PM)

El sueño de toda Charo camperlife, disfruta de las especias amic


----------



## D_M (Ayer a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Ya está el troll de mierda con multis.
Al ignore, trozo de mierda.


----------



## Sin_Casa (Ayer a la(s) 3:53 PM)

D_M dijo:


> Menudo bocazas estás hecho, chaval. Sin_Casa quedó con otro forero que vive en Tailandia, y yo que estuve en Bangkok el pasado Noviembre iba a haber quedado con el también, pero no llegamos a poder coincidir.
> 
> @Sin_Casa es un tío que se lo ha montado de puta madre y tiene una vida envidiable, atontao de los cojones.





maisaipakchee dijo:


> Este foro a veces es penoso por personajes como @Infierno Existencial o @Dorleto que en lugar de aportar algo solo insultan.
> 
> Para que quede constancia, yo he quedado con el forero @Sin_Casa en Bangkok y todo lo que cuenta es cierto. Está contando su historia sin más, una experiencia como otra cualquiera



Gracias por los apoyos  estos personajes es mejor pasar de ellos porque al no tener vida, solo se quedan en su casa sin salir de la cueva, de ahi que piensen que el resto hacemos lo mismo jajaj


----------



## Sin_Casa (Ayer a la(s) 3:56 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Seguimos esperando las fotos del maricon este de tailandia. 0 fotos del invent man











20230114-214947-1 hosted at ImgBB


Image 20230114-214947-1 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





para que te calles un rato y salgas a visitar mundo, @Dorleto a este te lo cargaste rapido


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Ayer a la(s) 4:02 PM)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> 20230114-214947-1 hosted at ImgBB
> 
> 
> Image 20230114-214947-1 hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Y las fotos de los coños de tailandia? Ahora haz la misma foto al lado del coño de la thai para que veamos. Aunque probablemente sea puta de pago que hay a paladas. Si no vas a tener una esposa no se que andas de putas por allí


----------



## Sin_Casa (Ayer a la(s) 4:07 PM)

Pues quería añadir algo que se me paso en el mensaje anterior, aquí los tíos también se están volviendo blandos, no me di cuenta hasta que me lo comento mi novia el otro di que fuimos a cenar y me fije en una pareja. Hoy en un centro comercial un tío arrastrando la maleta y a la tía que iba sentada en la maleta como si tuviera 5 años...., luego el tipo coge las 2 maletas y ella con el móvil. No se si se debe a la influencia japonesa o coreana, pero hay muchas tias que les da por actuar como crías pequeñas y quieren que el tío este encima de ellas todo el rato, ellos le cargan el bolso, la maleta le hacen de fotógrafo etc, vamos plancha bragas nivel 100, yo no me he encontrado de esas, puede ser que su perfil sea el tío asiatico y no el occidental, pero haberlas las hay, así que parece que el hombre blandengue se extiende por el mundo, sera por la comida?


----------



## Sin_Casa (Ayer a la(s) 4:08 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Y las fotos de los coños de tailandia? Ahora haz la misma foto al lado del coño de la thai para que veamos. Aunque probablemente sea puta de pago que hay a paladas. Si no vas a tener una esposa no se que andas de putas por allí



Te animo a que salgas de tu casa y veas un coño en persona, quizas te de miedo, pero no hacen daño


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Ayer a la(s) 4:10 PM)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Te animo a que salgas de tu casa y veas un coño en persona, quizas te de miedo, pero no hacen daño



Sube la foto del coño de pago con cartelito. A ver las putas thai. Que no nos interesa ver la foto de tu mano de gordo marrón y grasienta


----------



## Sin_Casa (Ayer a la(s) 4:14 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Sube la foto del coño de pago con cartelito. A ver las putas thai. Que no nos interesa ver la foto de tu mano de gordo marrón y grasienta




El próximo día subo una chupándole la poya a un ladyboy, que se que eso gusta por aqui, y a ti también. La que vino hoy se ha ido ya y me estoy quitando la lefa de la boca . yo te animo a que salgas de tu casa y vengas, seguro que podemos pasarlo bien los dos juntos


----------

